# Low's builds



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I've been building models for a little over a year or so. I did when I was a kid quite abit. But nothing like all the talent I seen on here, so I had to start all over from the ground up. I never heard of flocking, BMF, all the good paints and after market parts. My 1st ten or so I built after starting again was just trying new things. I wasn't worried about nice paint and all that right then, just tring the new thing I learnt. So all the 1st builds I tryed one new thing every car. Anyways lets start from the beginning. 

camaro vert. 1st trying plug wires









couple of 64's. 1st trying cylinders
























the black one ended up with a make over


















1st with after market wheels

















1st with HOK cans.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

useing bondo & temp tats









1st vinyl top made with masking tape









1st with flocking (still trying to get that down)



























































1st chop top & tilt hood (now I need to hindge it) 











































its all a spiral from there. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

1st for alot of details and windows

































1st with foil











































1st wired setup


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

just like back then trying new shit, I still am. :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 wow great progres nice builds low :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WHEN YOUR ON THE BOTTOM, THERES ONLY ONE WAY TO GO! ^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

These builds here are someone elses. They painted them and I assembled them 

Painted by Zfelix

























Painted by Mini

































Some robert guy on another site. 









painted by 1low64


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD LOW. YOU GOT SOME REAL NICE BUILD'S BRO.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn homie.... you first started a year ago?

i started when i was 7 (now im 17) and i still aint building as good as you 

lol, i went hiatus after about three years of building (when the fam couldnt afford it) and i just started back a year and a half ago, and like you i didnt know what BMF was, or wires, good paint, ( i was brush painting everything) and all that good stuff, but once i found out how much goodies are out there i cant stop building now...

keep it up homie!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

EDITED newer shit into the 1st page*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

now some WIPS. Be on the look out soon


















gotta strip the paint. Everything else is done

































waiting on foil and build interior









gotta sand a few more times, chassie C'ed in the rear. Gonna Z the front next.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice rides


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: DAMN TRAVIS. THIS KINDA SOUNDS LIKE WAGONS POST BUT FUCK IT. I FIRST STARTED BUILDING WHEN I WAS 9 OR 10(AND NOW 17) BUILDING THE DIE CAST MODEL KITS AND MOVED TO PLASTIC THEN I LOST LOVE FOR IT AFTER 6TH GRADE AND NOW THAT I'M IN NIGHT SCHOOL I HAD NOTHING TO DO DURING THE DAY UNTIL I SAW THIS SECTION AND ANOTHER SECTION ON ANOTHER SITE. AND SEEING MCBA AND SOME OF THE OTHERS RIDES THAT IT GOT ME GOING ON MY STUFF. LIKE WITH THE MY CAPRICE THIS IS THE MOST DETAIL I HAVE EVER DONE TO IT :biggrin: AND IT'S ALL THANKS TO PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND OTHERS THAT MAKE OTHER WANT TO KEEP BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

every one is a sure winner in my books!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sweet rides Travis I love that Caprice Wagon!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

you got alot more builds than i thought you did very nice...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

It's about damn time you did this!  

Love all of 'em bro!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice collection! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looking good bro.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

the black one ended up with a make over









This is tight any more pics of this one


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

NICE TRAV......... GOT SUM THOED BUILDZ... I LIKE EM ALL... :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell Yeah!!! I like seeing your builds, you got some nice stuff Travis!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 14 2007, 12:20 PM~7689816
> *This is tight any more pics of this one
> *



yup a few. Those are just the stock decals under some blue kandy. 


















THANKS EVERYONE!  Trying to show what I came from about a year ago, year and 1/2 ago to where I'm at today.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-YOU GOT SOME TIGHT ASS RIDES LOCO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn bro some sick builds! i have seen many of them before and they still make me slobber :biggrin: 
keep it real.... keep reppin!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 07:58 AM~7688848
> *These builds here are someone elses.  They painted them and I assembled them
> 
> Painted by Zfelix
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 I Miss That Car :tears: lol jk u should clean it up and get some new outdoor pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you should build you one. :biggrin: :biggrin: Or paint me another and I'll give you this one back. LOL.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2007, 08:36 AM~7701976
> *you should build you one.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Or paint me another and I'll give you this one back. LOL.
> *




LOL :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 16 2007, 08:42 AM~7702009
> *LOL :0
> *


 :biggrin: I edited the merc that 1low64 painted in there also. I need to get around to building that! Only found 1 picture, I know I've takein more of them.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

they alll look good when u gonna finish the 65 with the all gold undies?? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 16 2007, 08:50 AM~7702070
> *they alll look good when u gonna finish the 65 with the all gold undies?? :biggrin:
> *



soon as I strip the thick ass orange paint off and re-spray it. LOL. I might soak it b4 I go to bed. :cheesy:


----------



## MaZeRaT (Feb 21, 2007)

i can only wish to be that good great looking cars man!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the collection, you have alot of sick models. That 57 wagon hops now! I'll have videos later of it. Keep up the work on the models bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Damn Travis....that opened up MC is sicc wit it!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb+Apr 16 2007, 06:15 PM~7706243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brandon! You was one of the guys from the beginning that I looked up too to make me better at this!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2007, 09:41 PM~7708948
> *:0  :0  :0  I got another one sitting here.  Got the red candy and the pearl white for the top,  even got the same temp tat!  I told you I was gonna build another, nicer one!  :biggrin:
> Thanks Brandon!  You was one of the guys from the beginning that I looked up too to make me better at this!
> *


Thanks bro...I really appreciate that. All your paying attention and hard work payed off for sure. Your deffinately building some super nice shit now!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

something me and the son worked on alittle today. He's only 4 so he souldn't really do much. I let him pick the color and the mural on the back. I'm going to raise the black up to the body line instead of where its at.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

raise the black up with some black pearl and clear. Then just glue it together real quick. Now I gotta make a low low look good on a trailer behind it.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN TRAV THAT DUALLY'S TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man!! is that plastic or diecast?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

its a plastic snap tite kit. Chopped the bed out and the front wheel wells for these massive ass wheels. Thanks Doc!  

I almost chopped up a engine to drop in it, but said fuckit. 

I got to look thru my scrap shit to find a chrome grille assembly and the chrome rear bumper. I know I got some somewhere. 

I stole the gmc lookin grill off of it, the rear roll pan, and the hood with the scoop. Gonna save that shit for the SS I'm building. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That dully is sick! Where did the rims come from? 

I like the color choice also!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 18 2007, 12:19 AM~7717495
> *That dully is sick! Where did the rims come from?
> 
> I like the color choice also!
> *



got them from Dr.nitrus. Not sure what he got them from. Jada car or a pro mod would be my guess.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool, i'll have to see what i can come up with. I have a few more models to build before i get to my dully. You got me thinkin about it now tho lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 02:04 AM~7717438
> *its a plastic snap tite kit.  Chopped the bed out and the front wheel wells for these massive ass wheels.  Thanks Doc!
> 
> I almost chopped up a engine to drop in it,  but said fuckit.
> ...


Sweet. I'm gonna be building one of these after I get alot of other kits outta the way and was thinking of puttig wheels like those on it but wasn't sure how they'd look.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 18 2007, 12:27 AM~7717526
> *Sweet. I'm gonna be building one of these after I get alot of other kits outta the way and was thinking of puttig wheels like those on it but wasn't sure how they'd look.
> *



now you know :biggrin: :biggrin: This is going to be a tow rig for something? 

This was just a quick jobby. Spent alittle time with the son in the process. He got bored of it really quick and I was building alone. HE WAS PLAYING PLAYSTATION! :uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 02:30 AM~7717536
> *now you know  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  This is going to be a tow rig for something?
> 
> This was just a quick jobby.  Spent alittle time with the son in the process.  He got bored of it really quick and I was building alone.  HE WAS PLAYING PLAYSTATION!  :uh:
> *


Yeah thats what I figured I'd do with mine also. I also thought about extending it like Mini's cause I've got two cabs. :biggrin: But I'll figure that out when the time comes.

LOL I hear ya, My brothers boy is always wanting to help me build, so I took him out like him pick the car to build get home to work on it and he doesn't want to any more. So now when he's over doesn't wanna touch it till I'm in the middle of something. LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 18 2007, 12:35 AM~7717550
> *Yeah thats what I figured I'd do with mine also. I also thought about extending it like Mini's cause I've got two cabs.  :biggrin:  But I'll figure that out when the time comes.
> 
> *



I almost kit bashed this kit and the SS kit together. Was going to make the dually a single cab and the SS extended cab, but said piss on it. Got too many builds piling up the way it is. LOL. Plus more still coming. 

The SS is going to be the one I put the most time into. Big motor, big wheels, big balls to drive it. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

mmmmmm.....nice i like that alot

those wheels are form the jada pro street cars
that look sweet on there


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

gives me some ideas!! dont you think dr???? lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 18 2007, 07:45 AM~7718211
> *gives me some ideas!! dont you think dr???? lol!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 18 2007, 05:37 AM~7718191
> *mmmmmm.....nice i like that alot
> 
> those wheels are form the jada pro street cars
> ...



thanks DOC. Me and the son had some fun doing that snap tite. Now to find the chrome parts I need and clear it. Build me a trl to tow behind and a car for the back. :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2007, 11:29 PM~7716990
> *something me and the son worked on alittle today.  He's only 4 so he souldn't really do much.  I let him pick the color and the mural on the back.  I'm going to raise the black up to the body line instead of where its at.
> 
> 
> ...


super clean trav... thoed truck :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks bro, just something me and the 4yo put together real quick. :biggrin: 

I really just wanted to rob the parts from this to make a 1500SS.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

nice looking rides.......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Diggin' that Duallie Low!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

wanted to bust this one out and finish it. Shit it don't need much. The hindges on the front. I think thats it. Maybe a few little things. 

































can't really capture the purple flakes. You can see a few of them shining in the back ground on the hood.  (thanks 1low64) :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hey, a few purples. :biggrin: 

hope to finish this really quick b4 it warms up outside so I can clear the dually.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD TRAVIS. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 19 2007, 09:01 AM~7726919
> *LOOKS GOOD TRAVIS.  :biggrin:
> *


  


still looks like the pics. By the time I got off the phone with the morgage company and the realitor company it was late. Maybe tomarrow.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

couldn't sleep. So I foiled this 61. Had to do something to keep quite at 3am.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn bro, nice work on that foil!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice like that color


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE JOB ON THE 61 HOMIE..I GOT ONE I'M DOING RIGHT NOW ALSO DUPLICATING THE HOMIES HOPPER!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man you got some tight ass work there bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 21 2007, 09:46 AM~7742008
> *NICE JOB  ON THE 61 HOMIE..I GOT ONE I'M DOING RIGHT NOW ALSO DUPLICATING THE HOMIES HOPPER!
> *


TODDS??? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 21 2007, 12:07 PM~7742269
> *TODDS??? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys. While I got the gold foil opened, Ryan told me the best thing to do is hurry and use it. So I got a linc conti getting foiled also. Orange metal specks, tangerine kandy and white pearl. Looks fuckin crazy in the sun. comes out to a peach lookin color.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i thought u said u dont care for pearls lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 21 2007, 10:47 PM~7745555
> *i thought u said u dont care for pearls lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I don't. but when around my area there are only 4 different candys, then....................why not. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2007, 11:48 PM~7745825
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I don't.  but when around my area there are only 4 different candys, then....................why not.  :cheesy:
> *



heres how to make black rasberry 

black base

snow white pearl over the black 

candy apple red over it all 



SICK ASS COLOR!!!!!! i like to mix pearls with candys and it gives u just a diffrnt shade of candy and if u seen the pics of the regal the pearl hella sparkles


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2007, 06:57 AM~7741242
> *couldn't sleep.  So I foiled this 61.  Had to do something to keep quite at 3am.
> 
> 
> ...



looks tight man! i like the subtleness


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that is lookin sweet


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats a bitchin color!!!


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2007, 05:57 AM~7741242
> *couldn't sleep.  So I foiled this 61.  Had to do something to keep quite at 3am.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR LOOKZ DELICIOUS


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN TRAVIS THAT 61 IS CLEAN :biggrin: . AND I THINK I'M GONNA USE THAT BLACK RASPBERRY RECIPE (SPELL CHECK) ON MY NEXT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys!! All the kind words mean alot! Now if I could just quit doing alittle here to this one, alittle there to that one, and just build one I'd be alright! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

find out in the next day or two weather my bid went thru on a new place. So building may be on hold for a minute, but then FULL SWING! I'll have a garage and a basement to fuck off in.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job keep up the amzaing work


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2007, 07:57 AM~7741242
> *couldn't sleep.  So I foiled this 61.  Had to do something to keep quite at 3am.
> 
> 
> ...



That's sick homie! What color is that...or did I miss it?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 22 2007, 09:50 PM~7751245
> *Thanks guys!!  All the kind words mean alot!  Now if I could just quit doing alittle here to this one,  alittle there to that one,  and just build one I'd be alright!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> find out in the next day or two weather my bid went thru on a new place.  So building may be on hold for a minute,  but then FULL SWING!  I'll have a garage and a basement to fuck off in.
> *


:roflmao: SORRY I TOOK THAT A DIFFERENT WAY. HOPE IT GOES OUT WELL TRAVIS :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Apr 22 2007, 09:52 PM~7751271
> *That's sick homie! What color is that...or did I miss it?
> *


dupli color orange metal specks with tangerine hok kandy. The lighter lines and the side trim are silver metal specks and tangerine.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 oooowwweeeee! look what come today! :cheesy: :cheesy: 










Thanks mini!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nnniiicceeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice builds


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sccooorrree


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: THOSE ARE BAD ASS BRO


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2007, 08:47 PM~7815417
> *
> 
> 
> ...



all out build? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Mini, After talking to ya about a torquise color I figured I would try to keep that color. Its alittle darker green than I really wanted. there are soooooo many rolls in the body of this truck to get them all to cover it turned out darker. The test subject was a junk 59 impala, so it layed down good in one shot. 

This is blue metal specks with candy orential green.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 1 2007, 08:49 PM~7815442
> *all out build? :cheesy:
> *




NO!!! I didn't do the hindges or the skirts. Mini did.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DO THE ROOF ALL FLAKED OUT SLIVER AND THEN MAY BE THE SLIVER FLAKE ON THE SIDES IN A SCALUPS !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 08:54 PM~7815493
> *DO  THE  ROOF  ALL  FLAKED  OUT  SLIVER  AND  THEN    MAY  BE  THE  SLIVER  FLAKE ON THE  SIDES  IN  A  SCALUPS !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 that is a must! :cheesy: 
I'll do the roof 1st, then debate on the sides. 

It was a nice day today and storms are setting in, I wanted to paint something. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 23 2007, 06:03 AM~7752699
> *:0  :0  :0  oooowwweeeee!  look what come today!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I See Sumthing I Like LMAO :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

you lucky bastard!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 1 2007, 10:18 PM~7816157
> *you lucky bastard!
> *



lucky for what??? :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love that color low!! get the roof painted and foiled and cleared and that will be a tight ride!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT TRUCK LOOKS BAD ASS TRAVIS :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Lowandbeyond what kinda truck is that! Please PM me with more info on it. 


AMAZEING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 2 2007, 06:15 PM~7821950
> *Lowandbeyond what kinda truck is that! Please PM me with more info on it.
> AMAZEING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: There is a picture of the box dirrectly behind it how much more info could you possibly need??? :dunno: :wow:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 2 2007, 06:23 PM~7821989
> * :uh: There is a picture of the box dirrectly behind it how much more info could you possibly need??? :dunno:  :wow:
> *


ahahhaha is he mentally slow?!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2007, 09:47 PM~7815417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man looks good n nice job on the doors folding in like a real car. keep it up


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

dont meen to get up on yo shit but i got a truck simular to yours in da works, but its not as good looking as or detailed as yours prob. will...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The fuck 1badassMALIBU Thats sweet!! you based that paint job off that layin flat Ford from Trucking Magazine no???


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah i did, that ford was from a local builder here in san diego "syndicate". its loosely based on it. im hoping to come up on a ford and replicate it. this one has got a chameleon paint on it. copper to green


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Both of those trucks look badass nice paint choice on your 60 Travis thats gonna look sick on those thick whites!!!!! 
I'd like to see both of these trucks side by side once they are finished..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some nice builds up in here.... keep them coming.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@May 2 2007, 06:38 PM~7822470
> *man looks good n nice job on the doors folding in like a real car. keep it up
> *



I had nothing to do with the doors opening! Mini dreams Inc opened this up b4 I ever tried one myself. I still can't get them as good as these hindges are! </span>


But thanks for the props on the color. 

1badassmalibu, I love that truck you posted. I was just going to do a silver top b4 I did the sides, but after seeing that one...................... Scallops are a must!!! 

I'm still not sure on the wheels. Tires are staying WWW, but I might go with smoothies. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Even without scallops this truck is SWEET!! I like the other truck as well.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

these trucks make sum dope ass kustoms for shure, i cant wait to see what you do with yours LowandBeyond, ill be keepin track of this build for shure!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks man. I got another of the same kit. Gonna chop the top like the flat black one I built awhile ago.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

make sure u take a pic of the new addition of the family when it gets there :biggrin: your gonna need another cabnit lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2007, 11:56 PM~7825053
> *Thanks man.  I got another of the same kit.  Gonna chop the top like the flat black one I built awhile ago.
> *



i saw one like that^^ cruzin today, a chopped flat black one, with some pinstripes LOL it looked sexy! (and so did the driver :0 )


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 12:49 AM~7825208
> *i saw one like that^^ cruzin today, a chopped flat black one, with some pinstripes LOL it looked sexy! (and so did the driver :0 )
> *



Either your a girl or there was a girl driving the truck. I would assume with a name like wagonguy, there was a girl driving the truck. LOL. JK. :biggrin: 


And Zack, hell yea. I'll snap a pic of it right in the front row, top shelf. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Shit, I'm going to need a extra cabinet just for your rides.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 3 2007, 12:56 AM~7825217
> *:0 LOL :biggrin:
> *



And I gots plenty of room in the cabinet. The whole bottom shelf is nothing but hydro parts, switch box and 2 pumps. They getting ready to get out of there and go into the trunk. :biggrin: 

But damn, the whole top shelf will be nothing but your shit tho. :biggrin: It will hold 6-7 cars. After I get the regal and the 59 back, theres 4 rides right there. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 3 2007, 01:06 AM~7825226
> *And I gots plenty of room in the cabinet.  The whole bottom shelf is nothing but hydro parts,  switch box and 2 pumps.  They getting ready to get out of there and go into the trunk.  :biggrin:
> 
> But damn,  the whole top shelf will be nothing but your shit tho.  :biggrin:  It will hold 6-7 cars.  After I get the regal and the 59 back,  theres 4 rides right there.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 sounds pimp and dont forget about the big 67!! LOL U GOTTA GET VIDS OF IT HITTIN 3 WHEEL AND DRIVING LOL! 

AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE CADDY AND OR THE 64 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 3 2007, 01:08 AM~7825229
> *:0 sounds pimp and dont forget about the big 67!! LOL U GOTTA GET VIDS OF IT HITTIN 3 WHEEL AND DRIVING LOL!
> 
> AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE CADDY AND OR THE 64 :0
> *



ok, ok, you got me. new cabinet it is. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Naw, I get moved......... I'm thinking down in the basement or in the garage, building a shelf all the way down a wall along the top. Just big enough for a car to sit sideways. Then put them all into plastic cases. Then addind track lighting to make them shine.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 3 2007, 01:13 AM~7825238
> *ok, ok,    you got me.  new cabinet it is.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Naw,  I get moved.........  I'm thinking down in the basement or in the garage,    building a shelf all the way down a wall along the top.  Just big enough for a car to sit sideways.  Then put them all into plastic cases.  Then addind track lighting to make them shine.
> *



:0 THAT SOUNDS TIGHT!!! I GOTTA CLEAN OUT MY SHELFS AND PUT MY MODELS BACK UP I GOT THEM PUT AWAY IN BOXES RIGHT NOW THE ONLY ONES I HAVE OUT RIGHT NOW ARE YOUR 59 THE ELCO AND A GLASS HOUSE BUT THOSE ARE ON THE WORK BENCH


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Z, I got that truck today. Gonna clean it up and get it ready for saturday. :cheesy: I'll make sure I take pics at the show and in the cabinet.


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

HELL YEAHHH!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy: what u think about it in person?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 3 2007, 11:24 PM~7832010
> *:cheesy: what u think about it in person?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Fuckers nice!! Batts was dead so no pics sitting top shelf next to drama.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 3 2007, 10:45 PM~7831803
> *Hey Z,  I got that truck today.  Gonna clean it up and get it ready for saturday.  :cheesy:    I'll make sure I take pics at the show and in the cabinet.
> *


The green truck right? I've been wanting to see that one in person!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 4 2007, 01:30 AM~7832459
> *The green truck right? I've been wanting to see that one in person!!!
> *


You'll see it saturday.  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

AND HERES THE LAST PICS I TOOK OF IT BEFORE IT LEFT HOME :tears: :biggrin: 



















GONNA HIT UP MANNY WITH THE PHOTOS TO SEE IF I STILL GOTTA SHOT AT THE COVER OF HIS MAGAZINE :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 
















:0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN TRAVIS THATS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy: :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what happend to the visor?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 4 2007, 01:18 PM~7835222
> *what happend to the visor?
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 4 2007, 02:18 PM~7835222
> *what happend to the visor?
> *


IT PROBABLY BROKE OFF..CAUSE IT BROKE WHEN IT GOT HERE ALSO.......BY THE WAY YOUR WELCOME


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 4 2007, 03:45 PM~7836252
> *IT PROBABLY BROKE OFF..CAUSE IT BROKE WHEN IT GOT HERE ALSO.......BY THE WAY THANK YOU
> *



oh i didnt put that much glue on it cause i didnt want it to drip down onto the windshiled or fuck up the paint


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 4 2007, 01:18 PM~7835222
> *what happend to the visor?
> *


yup, its laying here. I didn't stick it back on yet.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sicc homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like it :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

nice builds bro. what did u use for the upper a arms on the green 65 and if possible could you post a close shot of what you did to make it pose like that? ive been on a 65 for a while now and i got the lowers set up ok but dunno how to get the uppers to reach down to them....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 7 2007, 02:30 AM~7848760
> *nice builds bro. what did u use for the upper a arms on the green 65 and if possible could you post a close shot of what you did to make it pose like that? ive been on a 65 for a while now and i got the lowers set up ok but dunno how to get the uppers to reach down to them....
> *



those are the chrome extended uppers from the 70 lowrider monte kits. I did the same thing on that patterened out 65 that Zfelix painted.  I'll see about getting closer shots of it. I can't log onto photobucket from work.  

Well fuck, you got PM.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Been working on Kandy Kane here and there. Gonna drop the engine in it from drama. Got everything drilled out, just need to wire it. 
Added the speakers to the doors and started to mirror the interior. Ran steel braided line by the cylinders and hard lines everywhere else. 
Added the conti kit. Gotta paint it to match and add a wire. 
Added the steering wheel cover with a tv. Need to flock it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hno: hno: 
what have I done? :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

put a tuned port motor in it bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 7 2007, 06:47 AM~7849126
> *put a tuned port motor in it bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


In which one? The 67 or the 70. I'm thinking a caprice LT1 with a patterend air cleaner. :cheesy: Zachs gonna pateren out the firewall as well. 

The 70 had a TPI at one time. Just to see what it looked like. It might get another one? :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohh, ok, ya keep the LT1 in the 67 and ya put a tuned port in the 70!!! :biggrin: Saaaaawwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! what is that????? lol!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Kandy Kane is lookin' BADASS Travis!!!


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

nice builds man, keep up the good work


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ABOUT TIME YOU FINISHED IT :biggrin: . J/K. LOOKS DAMN GOOD TRAVIS. I LIKE THAT ENGINE :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn that came out sick!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oooooohhhhhhhhh its still not done. Just showing what little I have been building on something. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 09:43 PM~7855635
> *oooooohhhhhhhhh its still not done.  Just showing what little I have been building on something.  :biggrin:
> *


this shit look's tight travis. the only thing im not feeling is the bumper kit. other then that this is off the hook bro.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2007, 10:44 PM~7856085
> *this shit look's tight travis. the only thing im not feeling is the bumper kit. other then that this is off the hook bro.
> *



i second that emotion :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 7 2007, 10:47 PM~7856105
> *i second that emotion :biggrin:
> *


I knew you was gonna say that! :biggrin: Its not glued onto the car and I have the other bumper for it.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 10:50 PM~7856119
> *I knew you was gonna say that!  :biggrin:    Its not glued onto the car and I have the other bumper for it.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> *



LOL! i told ya from the get go foolio :biggrin: but like i said also the whole car is


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 10:50 PM~7856119
> *I knew you was gonna say that!  :biggrin:    Its not glued onto the car and I have the other bumper for it.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> *


just looking out for one of my brother's.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+May 7 2007, 10:51 PM~7856125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Biggs! No more bumper kit. :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Speaking of the bumper kit. Is that the one from the old AMT '62 Buick Electra kit?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 11:03 PM~7856160
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yup,  I know!  I got a hearing problem.  I'm deaf in one ear and can't hear out the other.  Thanks bro!
> Thanks Biggs!    No more bumper kit.  :cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup: everything look's good bro. it was just the bumperkit. it just didnt look right.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 7 2007, 11:05 PM~7856168
> *Speaking of the bumper kit. Is that the one from the old AMT '62 Buick Electra kit?
> *



dunno? It was in a scrap box I bought for some other parts from a show. Been wanting to use it on something. 

Did the 58 impala come with one? I've never built that kit. But looks like a 58 bumper kit?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 11:10 PM~7856187
> *dunno?  It was in a scrap box I bought for some other parts from a show.  Been wanting to use it on something.
> 
> Did the 58 impala come with one?  I've never built that kit.  But looks like a 58 bumper kit?
> *



it looks like one from a diecast cause of how outta scale it is


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 11:10 PM~7856187
> *dunno?  It was in a scrap box I bought for some other parts from a show.  Been wanting to use it on something.
> 
> Did the 58 impala come with one?  I've never built that kit.  But looks like a 58 bumper kit?
> *


I think the Revell die-cast '58 came with one. But it looks like the one in the '62 Buick kit. I've got 3 of those damn things.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY DOGG! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: thanks bro.


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

kandy kane is lookin good trav.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Uh oh, Trav is MCBA now? When did this happen? :biggrin: 

Welcome to the family man, good to have ya!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 8 2007, 10:07 PM~7863920
> *Uh oh, Trav is MCBA now? When did this happen?  :biggrin:
> 
> Welcome to the family man, good to have ya!
> *



fuck, a month? something like that.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 8 2007, 10:20 PM~7863995
> *fuck,  a month? something like that.
> *


Damn man, I'm slow. Sorry about that. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

This is the olds that Mini dreams Inc painted!! 

But anyways, interior color too light? Should I make it darker, 2 tone it? I was gonna gel pin the inside.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd say two-tone the interior, with a darker tan or brown, and add some green and blue highlights.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 9 2007, 09:52 PM~7872079
> *I'd say two-tone the interior, with a darker tan or brown, and add some green and blue highlights.
> *



thats kinda what I was thinking! Didn't know if that color looked bad, and I should go with grey or something. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the fuckin doors didn't close right on Kandy Kane anyways, so.......










fuck it, dooz open mayne!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Zack What is this shit and where did you get it? Micheals?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

my kmart has it in the automotive section its plastic mirror to replace side mirrors on real cars but then joannes sells it its just like a sheet of plastic mirror u cut and u just use a exacto on the back of it and cut steady lines through the chrome film u dont cut it all the way through


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool, I'll have to look for some. 

What do I owe you for this peice? I guess I hope you didn't want it back. LOL. :biggrin: 
The green bomb is on a bigger mirror and don't need that shit.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

not a damn thing bro i just sent that as a lil display thing if they let you use it to show the undies but yeah u could have that shiot and if u cant find that sheet mirror i'll buy u a couple of packs and send them to you


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool! Thanks bro.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

No Problem That Stuff Is The Shit Huh!!! Try Cuttin Lil slices next time like more close to eachother its sick thats what i used on the bomb truck


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea, its cool stuff. I've been scribing my lines on the outside. I need to block off the whole sheet then cut it also, instead of cutting little peices I need and trying to scribe lines. 



but anyways, bout done foiling kandy kane. :biggrin: 









might have her done tonight. Glad I took off work. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

scribe the lines softly on the back with a sharp exactoi like it like that because the mirror up front stays smooth lookin and has the look of it being a bunch off lil mirrors all together :biggrin:


and damn thats like one of the cleanest radicals out now not too many people are as brave as you are homie LOL i got 2 radical projects going on and lost interest in both of them well i lost interest in the rivi but the caddy i work on it lil by lil


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW! :0 .... WOULD U LOOK AT THAT!!!!.......... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 12:46 AM~7873080
> *scribe the lines softly on the back with a sharp exactoi like it like that because the mirror up front stays smooth lookin and has the look of it being a bunch off lil mirrors all together :biggrin:
> and damn thats like one of the cleanest radicals out now not too many people are as brave as you are homie LOL i got 2 radical projects going on and lost interest in both of them well i lost interest in the rivi but the caddy i work on it lil by lil
> *



shit bro, this one isn't nothin. The doors didn't end up lining up right. So they move but don't close right. Thats why I added all the mirrors anyways. With the body lift, its going to be pointless to hindge the front. So after I get the engine ready the front will be super glued on. This was all kinda a test run! I got a few more in the works thats not getting finished unless they are right! Lookin for drama being one of them. It wont have a front flip................or will it? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 10 2007, 01:59 AM~7873281
> *shit bro,  this one isn't nothin.  The doors didn't end up lining up right.  So they move but don't close right. Thats why I added all the mirrors anyways.    With the body lift,  its going to be pointless to hindge the front.  So after I get the engine ready the front will be super glued on.  This was all kinda a test run!  I got a few more in the works thats not getting finished unless they are right! Lookin for drama being one of them.  It wont have a front flip................or will it?  :biggrin:
> *



bro just glue that shit all open if its your first radical and shit aint workin out right just glue it all open its not like u have to open and close the doors or the tilt front end i would just glue it all opend and leave it on the shelf :biggrin:


and lookin for drama is gonna be crazy with or without a tilt front end


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 02:02 AM~7873296
> *bro just glue that shit all open if its your first radical and shit aint workin out right just glue it all open its not like u have to open and close the doors or the tilt front end i would just glue it all opend and leave it on the shelf :biggrin:
> and lookin for drama is gonna be crazy with or without a tilt front end
> *



I need to get back on that one.  its been neglected.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sup bro, go on the paint run?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

`yep only got blue flake silver candy blue and white still need pearl, candy purple, candy apple red, black  one more run and i should bee good 

oh and they didnt have primer lol i gotta get that


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

r u done with that car yet??? lol... ey i painted the 59 today and i picked it up and i was like hell ya!!!! till i noticed the other side was runny like a damn nose..... fuk'n shit huh.... hood came out nice though and the bottom.... try again i guess.... EASY OFF.... anyway u done yet?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 11 2007, 12:21 AM~7881087
> *r u done with that car yet??? lol... ey i painted the 59 today and i picked it up and i was like hell ya!!!! till i noticed the other side was runny like a damn nose..... fuk'n shit huh.... hood came out nice though and the bottom.... try again i guess.... EASY OFF.... anyway u done yet?
> *



im actually gathering up all the paints i need at once so they can all be sprayed in a day and plus im still painting another car for him so i wanna bust that out the same time the 59 comes out so i just need a few colors till i start sparayin cant really rush things


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 01:24 AM~7881101
> *im actually gathering up all the paints i need at once so they can all be sprayed in a day and plus im still painting another car for him so i wanna bust that out the same time the 59 comes out so i just need a few colors till i start sparayin cant really rush things
> *


koo bro... i need some damn tips to paint my shit..im ight but it takes me twice to get right lol. this black is killin me man for some reason one side was good and one wasnt... damn... wheres trav at???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 11 2007, 12:21 AM~7881087
> *r u done with that car yet??? lol... ey i painted the 59 today and i picked it up and i was like hell ya!!!! till i noticed the other side was runny like a damn nose..... fuk'n shit huh.... hood came out nice though and the bottom.... try again i guess.... EASY OFF.... anyway u done yet?
> *



fuck no its not done. Should be no longer than this weekend. I got the engine to do. I think thats just about it. Details here and there. 



Sounds good Zack!! LMK if you don't have enough. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 12:24 AM~7881101
> *im actually gathering up all the paints i need at once so they can all be sprayed in a day and plus im still painting another car for him so i wanna bust that out the same time the 59 comes out so i just need a few colors till i start sparayin cant really rush things
> *



Can say that again. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 08:02 PM~7871190
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hopeing to get the dark brown paint out when I get home and spray the 2 tone. :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah I think that'll look good bro. 

BTW congrats on the MCBA!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

the ride is lookin good bro, nice work.

WELCOME TO MCBA :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 11 2007, 07:58 AM~7882282
> *the ride is lookin good bro, nice work.
> 
> WELCOME TO MCBA :thumbsup:
> *



X 2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

congrats,,,,,got some nice builds


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got some work in on Kandy Kane. About done. Gotta glue in the engine, cut and glue some wires here and there and add the back bumper. (none booty kit Biggs) :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn bro..... gettin a toothache from the Kandy Kane of yours.... fukkin sweet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Looks Killer Bro!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lookin sick bro


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm lovin the detail on this one! the motor/engine bay looks sick!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Kandy Kane is the shit....i'm lovin' it, bro


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 13 2007, 07:22 PM~7896120
> *Kandy Kane is the shit....i'm lovin' it, bro
> *


x2!

Hell yeah, love it! Looks like ya got a winner there Travis!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: Thanks guys! 
I said at the beginning of the year that I'm gonna start stepping my shit up. It still didn't turn out how I wanted. Still alittle sloppy here and there, but I'm happy with it so far. Live and learn and build another. :cheesy:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

wut up cuz..... shitz lookin nice man.... i luv all the details on it.... shits real nice!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 13 2007, 11:40 PM~7897956
> *wut up cuz..... shitz lookin nice man.... i luv all the details on it.... shits real nice!!!
> *



thanks mayne!  

sup with you? What you workin on? :cheesy:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

shit i was strippin that 59 down bro .... the hood was nice and frame so im'a leave that..... but im in dalls right now.... workin again i hope this time for awhile....pm me bro so i dnt jak up da thread


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Man that bitch is hard


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

anybody "lookin for drama"? Got alittle more done to it. Hope to get alittle more done throught out the day. 
















alittle bit of movement. :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro, nice lady on the frame :biggrin: :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 15 2007, 11:05 AM~7908436
> *sik bro, nice lady on the frame :biggrin:  :0
> *



 there will be many more hideing throughout the build. There is a dollar sign on the air cleaner also. Gotta find where I'm gonna put the rest. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 
What the fuck have I done now? :biggrin: 









Should I have done this differently? Will this work. I know it still has the front fenders of a caddy, but caddy didn't make a dually, so this might be what it looked like.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 10:17 PM~7913248
> *:0  :0
> What the fuck have I done now?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOOKS BAD ASS TRAVIS  . KINDA REMINDS ME OF THIS ONE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 16 2007, 01:23 AM~7913274
> *LOOKS BAD ASS TRAVIS  .  KINDA REMINDS ME OF THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


that truck needs lowered and some new wheels :barf:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 10:23 PM~7913274
> *LOOKS BAD ASS TRAVIS  .  KINDA REMINDS ME OF THIS ONE *



gonna start on the rear here soon. Gonna mold the caddy tail gate, lights and rear bumper to it.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Time to clock in this morning on the 67. 

If your gonna have big cylinders in the back, you got to have a slip yolk drive shaft. Still got to clean it up and paint it. 

















got all the front suspention done and the brake lines added. Just to the side with the rotor showing.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!! you're putting some good detail into this one!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 16 2007, 06:13 AM~7914286
> *lookin good bro!! you're putting some good detail into this one!!
> *



yup, yup. Trying to keep up. 


















Need to order some fittings from scalelows.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

that motor is clean! im jealous :ugh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD TRAVIS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 16 2007, 10:47 AM~7916283
> *that motor is clean! im jealous :ugh:
> *



I just hope I didn't go over board with the lines and wires and shit and make it more cluttered than it needs to be.  It should be alright if I stop where I am at right now. The only other wires I plan to run is the batt cables. 


I went ahead this morning b4 I went to bed and added a rotor and brake line to the other side of this. 

more to come here soon. :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, puttin' in work on this one!

Love it bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 16 2007, 11:14 PM~7921224
> *Hell yeah, puttin' in work on this one!
> 
> Love it bro!
> *



I'm coming for you, Ryan and Sebrina at the next show!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 16 2007, 11:22 PM~7921275
> *I'm coming for you, Ryan and Sebrina at the next show!!  :machinegun:  :machinegun:    :biggrin:
> *


Hell, it's Sabrina you need to worry about. She's kicked our asses at the last 3 shows! Oh well, as long as it's MCBA getting the plaques, I don't give a shit. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 16 2007, 11:31 PM~7921307
> *Hell, it's Sabrina you need to worry about. She's kicked our asses at the last 3 shows! Oh well, as long as it's MCBA getting the plaques, I don't give a shit.  :biggrin:
> *



when is the next show? Columbus, IN? 


Sup Zack? You likey so far?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hell yeah!!! the only thing i would do differnt i would investen a photoetched oval aircleaner kit cause he lil one from the revell 64 looks to small on that big block!! JUST LOOKIN OUT FOR U HOMIE! :biggrin: Other Than THat Its Sick Where Did U Get Those Roaters from?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 17 2007, 01:02 AM~7921588
> *hell yeah!!! the only thing i would do differnt i would investen a photoetched oval aircleaner kit cause he lil one from the revell 64 looks to small on that big block!! JUST LOOKIN OUT FOR U HOMIE! :biggrin: Other Than THat Its Sick Where Did U Get Those Roaters from?
> *




go too big on the air cleaner and it'll hide some of the details. Like the pvc line and the throttle spring and shit. Probally alot of the dist too. I'll see what I got, I tried a bigger one b4 this one and it didn't look too good. But a PE oval one might do the trick.  

rotors come from the AMT 64 kits.  I have thrown sooooo many of these parts away over the years. Either not knowing what they was or just never thought about useing them. I wish I still had a few them now. :uh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn bro you already know im lovin the build but i gotta be honest. those cylinders r killin me. hit me up on the next project and ill make you a set of mine no charge but other than that :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 17 2007, 01:09 AM~7921603
> *damn bro you already know im lovin the build but i gotta be honest. those cylinders r killin me. hit me up on the next project and ill make you a set of mine no charge but other than that :thumbsup:
> *



I can make some, but everytime I'm at the damn hardware store I can't the shit I need. After lookin around for a hour or so, I just give up. Haven't looked at the other stores for them yet. 

I think Its mostly the damn steel braid lines that look like shit. If I was to use regular black wire that fits better, it looks better. 

Thanks bro!! You can make them anytime you want and ship them to me. Never know when the next builds going to start. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol as soon as i get time. might even build an extra set while im doin the 1s for the 64.... been meanin to ask you, can you get ahold of the kustom kolor spray cans? havent figured out what color im gonna do the 64 yet (was thinkin ALL red) but im definitely gonna need a hookup b/c i think my walmart is gettin ready to quit sellin models and ive never even seen a can in real life...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 17 2007, 01:22 AM~7921633
> *lol as soon as i get time. might even build an extra set while im doin the 1s for the 64.... been meanin to ask you, can you get ahold of the kustom kolor spray cans? havent figured out what color im gonna do the 64 yet (was thinkin ALL red) but im definitely gonna need a hookup b/c i think my walmart is gettin ready to quit sellin models and ive never even seen a can in real life...
> *



its not the actual kustom kolor that I use. About the same shit tho. But I can look to see what they got. The last time I was at walmart, the HOK was on clearance. I was afraid that they was going to quit selling it. So I picked up about 4 of all the colors they had. 

Ryan needs to hurry up and start selling it. :cheesy: Hes got the bases but no colors yet. (that I know of)


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah right about now the only options i got for paint are testors and duplicolor sprays or drive 1/2 hour to the nearest hobby shop to get tamiya and spend $10 for 2 cans which is just enough to get me thru 1 car.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

online???? 
http://www.blackgoldweb.com/

http://www.kustomkolorpaints.com/kustomkolor/storelist.jsp

http://www.kustomkolorpaints.com/


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn looks like the walmart by my work has it. might have to take a trip out there tomorrow morning and find out...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 17 2007, 02:00 AM~7921719
> *damn looks like the walmart by my work has it. might have to take a trip out there tomorrow morning and find out...
> *



fuck the closest walmart by me is 1hour and 1/2 away that sells the kustom kolor. My walmart was selling the regular valspar walmart HOK shit. I think one is lacquer and the others not or something? 


At least you seen that and hope they got it for you.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hell yeah. now i just gotta decide on a color. wanted to go with the exact same color as biggs' purple 64, but i cant bite no1 elses style...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Zack, you say you want this...........................















.................





















................

















:0 








:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the ol school 6-trey about done. Few little details here and there. Side pipes, black'n out the grille, dual antennas, maybe even some spot lights. 
:cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

done enough.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2007, 04:18 AM~7935388
> *Hey Zack,  you say you want this...........................
> .................
> ................
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: get some plans drawn up for it. Probally already do, knowing you.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

'63 look CLEAN!!!! But you need to foil the roof trim before I bitch-smack you!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 19 2007, 04:33 PM~7937489
> *'63 look CLEAN!!!! But you need to foil the roof trim before I bitch-smack you!
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

KANDY KANES DONE  Damn, 6 months without finishing one and BAM.........2 finished. :biggrin: 

















































well, they are not ever done. Got the rear bumper and tails to put in. Then its done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the supervisor lookin over my shoulder the whole build time. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2007, 07:38 PM~7938374
> *Got the supervisor lookin over my shoulder the whole build time.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CUTEY! 



Kandy Kane looks TASTY! Nice work!!!!!


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin pretty damn good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Doc!! Getting alittle better after every build.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

top painted silver on the 60's chevy truck.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 24 2007, 11:01 AM~7969562
> *top painted silver on the 60's chevy truck.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks OLD SCHOOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 09:29 AM~7969732
> *Looks  OLD  SCHOOL !      :biggrin:
> *



what ya think david. Scallopes or not???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

scallops on the blue, multi color roof :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Trying my hand at alittle bit of patterens on a kit I bought for a cutlass donor. 



























hahahahahahah looks like SHIT. Just going to stick with solid colors and let Zack keep doing my patterens. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 2 2007, 07:35 PM~7823020
> *dont meen to get up on yo shit but i got a truck simular to yours in da works, but its not as good looking as or detailed as yours prob. will...
> 
> 
> ...



getting ready to tape off the green/teal truck. I wanna do some scallops but don't want to do them the same as these. Give me some Ideas.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 24 2007, 08:01 AM~7969562
> *top painted silver on the 60's chevy truck.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats bad bro, i really like that.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDE'S LOOK CLEAN BRO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 25 2007, 06:35 AM~7976062
> *Trying my hand at alittle bit of patterens on a kit I bought for a cutlass donor.
> 
> 
> ...



wut you talkin? that looks good :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys. 

Black on black on black 57. :biggrin: painted black pearl. I just feel like painted here latly.  I got the tangerine 61 out earlier. Started at it for a few and put it back. Got this kit out and painted it. Probally take it to work with me tonight and foil it. Unless I decide to try somemore patterens. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 BLACK ON BLACK IS GANGSTA


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 25 2007, 11:08 PM~7981518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



makin me wanna work on my 57 rag :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 25 2007, 11:12 PM~7981538
> *makin me wanna work on my 57 rag :biggrin: :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: 


I got more pics but either my work computer is being a bitch or the image uploader is. Gotta redo that door. It was off the car when I cut the foil. Now it looks crooked. 

About done on it for the night, About nap time.  Sleep a few hours and clock out and go home. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 25 2007, 11:16 PM~7981548
> *:biggrin:
> I got more pics but either my work computer is being a bitch or the image uploader is.  Gotta redo that door.  It was off the car when I cut the foil.  Now it looks crooked.
> 
> ...



sounds good thats gonna be another killer ride comeing outta your work shop im still undecided if i wanna paint the 57 rag and sell it or if i wanna keep it cause i got a brand new bumper on the way so its a complete kit again and i also shaved the inside of the trim so it dont have those wack ass grooves anymore so the inside of the trim can be color matched to the car :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck it, keep it. You got a few others to sell.  

This kit right here is pretty sweet. I bought this from Bob. Its nice. It had alot of flash in it but I can work with that. 
Its a skill3, so you have to build every little damn thing. The engine has more parts than most kits all together. The doors, hood and truck are all ready opened. So far a really nice kit.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the one i got is skill 2 its the street machine kit with the frame off and a nice detailed motor and custom chassis


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 25 2007, 11:37 PM~7981634
> *the one i got is skill 2 its the street machine kit with the frame off and a nice detailed motor and custom chassis
> *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

This junk grand national kit I bought for parts just wasn't sitting with me. The top looks OK, but the sides was killing it. So I done this...............


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy: Lookin Sick Travis Now Your Gonna Have A Bad Ass Drop Top Regal And A Badass hardtop Regal :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

gotta wash that sharpie off and put some paint on there. :biggrin: Shit this may not be a parts kit after all.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn bro, you GOTTA build that focker now!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 26 2007, 09:49 PM~7985958
> *
> Damn bro, you GOTTA build that focker now!
> *


but it was a parts car for a cutty. This is the pratice paint job FOR THE CUTTY. :cheesy: but I am tempted to build it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah Travis, that looks good!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 26 2007, 09:59 PM~7986011
> *but it was a parts car for a cutty.  This is the pratice paint job FOR THE CUTTY.  :cheesy:  but I am tempted to build it.
> *


Yeah, but you can always get another parts car. I KNOW you have some Monte parts layin' around!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 26 2007, 10:07 PM~7986043
> *Yeah, but you can always get another parts car. I KNOW you have some Monte parts layin' around!
> *



Thanks BiggC.



I need 4 more parts kits to build all the cuttys and caprices I got, so I guess I can. :biggrin: Fuckin quick paint job just to paint and it turns into another started project on the desk. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 26 2007, 07:18 PM~7986094
> *Thanks BiggC.
> I need 4 more parts kits to build all the cuttys and caprices I got,  so I guess I can.  :biggrin:    Fuckin quick paint job just to paint and it turns into another started project on the desk.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


we all kno how that goes.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 26 2007, 11:47 PM~7986507
> *we all kno how that goes.....
> *



yes, I'm the king of that here latly. Very little build time. 



got the marker washed off and paint layed down. gotta decide if I'm going to candy one more time or just str8 to clear. I might foil it and just clear it in the morning?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lookin good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 










batts are dieing so this may be the last pic. I'll get it cleared and more batts tomm.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got er all foiled up. Waiting on the sun to fully come up and get warm so I can clear. This was BY FAR the worst gold I have messed with. I'm afraid to touch it to take it out and clear it. LOL.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

klean...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

front wheels look good with this car and the gold bullet is cool !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it Travis, looks killer!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got er all foiled up and cleared today b4 the rain set in. I got one drop on the trunk lid tho.  Turned out OK. The clear kinda made the black paint sag alittle in a few spots.  Other than thats it alright for a project that was a parts kits. 

I'll try to get better pics in a few.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Looks soooo wet!!! Nice paint work bro!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Looks soooo wet!!! Nice paint work bro!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ummmm x3 hehe.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn son, me likes! :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 27 2007, 06:24 PM~7989008
> *Damn son, me likes! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks everybody.  


Few more pics I squeezed out of the batteries.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, you fukkers know what? I forgot to paint the damn rear tail light fillers.  :angry: I wasn't planning on building it. Hope I can match it up. hno: 

Working on the chassie right now. :0 :0 Going for a 50" lock up. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Taillight fillers?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 27 2007, 02:35 PM~7989293
> *Damn,  you fukkers know what?  I forgot to paint the damn rear tail light fillers.    :angry:    I wasn't planning on building it.  Hope I can match it up.  hno:
> 
> Working on the chassie right now.  :0  :0  Going for a 50" lock up.  :biggrin:
> *


leave the fillers and bumpers off, add the taillights, give it that 50" lockup and use my 'miracle' technique :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 27 2007, 05:37 PM~7989300
> *Taillight fillers?
> *


 rear bumper fillers :twak: :twak: you knew what I ment. 

A 50" lockup don't think I need to break out the secret setup. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the suspention together. Used the donk stuff on the front to get it up there. Used a 60's chevy truck tortion bars and axel in the rear. Got the lower arms shaved and the belly smooth for the most part. Kit don't come with uppers, so the 60 pickup will be donating them also. 









Hold up, I'll try to get better pics. Gotta find some batts.

I guess. :uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Looks killer Travis!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT RIDES CAME OUT CLEAN.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Cherry Popper getting closer. :cheesy: 

























chains are alittle too big. The front suspention is drying. Gonna shoot the interior in a few b4 I go to work. Motors about done. No details really, just built and in there. Gotta work on the uppers. Get them smoothed out and painted.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn man, you gotta work on Memorial Day? That sucks!

Cherry Popper is lookin' good! You're sure finishing it fast, considering you never intended to build it. Funny how that works out.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 28 2007, 02:52 PM~7993888
> *Damn man, you gotta work on Memorial Day? That sucks!
> 
> Cherry Popper is lookin' good! You're sure finishing it fast, considering you never intended to build it. Funny how that works out.
> *



3 shift mayne, my memorial day was last night. LOL. I do have to go in 4 early tho.  Too tired from all the getting fucked up this weekend. I'm still trying to recover. :angry: 

Painted this just to try out a mixture of colors. Turned kinda brown, kinda red, kinda black cherry looking.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that gn is looking killer man :thumbsup: 

can you say TRUUCHA :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 28 2007, 10:55 PM~7997447
> *:thumbsup: that gn is looking killer man  :thumbsup:
> 
> can you say TRUUCHA  :biggrin:
> *



had to get someone to nose up to the chevelle wagon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 DAMN TRAVIS THATS BAD ASS OH I LIKE THE COLOR :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 28 2007, 11:12 PM~7997562
> *:0 DAMN TRAVIS THATS BAD ASS OH I LIKE THE COLOR :0
> *



metal specks red and silver. Black pearl and candy apple red. The lines on the sides got FUCKED up. The clear coat made them sag and shit! :angry: :angry: Damn paint markers. Next time I know what to do. And like I said from the beginning, this is a pratice job for a cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE SHIT TRAVIS!!!!


Its Opposite Day Today :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 02:26 AM~7997863
> *LOOKS LIKE SHIT TRAVIS!!!!
> Its Opposite Day Today :biggrin:
> *



Opposite day ????


Will then suck on some pussy ! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 29 2007, 12:43 AM~7997922
> *Opposite    day  ????
> Will  then    suck on    some    pussy  !  :0
> *



:angry: LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for real tho the gn looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 29 2007, 01:01 AM~7997984
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  for real tho the gn looks good
> *



next one will be better. :0 :0  but its not bad. For a rookie. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 01:03 AM~7997990
> *next one will be better.  :0  :0    but its not bad.  For a rookie.  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 Shit U Got That Shit Down U Just An Impatient Mofo LOL!! jk homie cant wait to see u pattern out a box caprice :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit man they ALL get better. just gotta be willing to push yourself. my 64 is teachin me that. tried opening the doors first and did an ok job of it now im makin workin latches and i thought they were gonna be hard as fuck but theyre actually REALLY easy to make. 1 of these days ill get the balls to try some patterns....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 01:05 AM~7997998
> *:0 :0 :0 Shit U Got That Shit Down U Just An Impatient Mofo LOL!! jk homie cant wait to see u pattern out a box caprice :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

It really looked good until the clear hit that paint marker spot. I should have just taped it off and sprayed it black pearl. Its all good tho, we learn by our mistakes. 

This paint just was post to be for a cutty.  :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 01:19 AM~7998034
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> It really looked good until the clear hit that paint marker spot.  I should have just taped it off and sprayed it black pearl.  Its all good tho,  we learn by our mistakes.
> ...



WHAT what happend with the paint marker??????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 01:21 AM~7998042
> *WHAT what happend with the paint marker??????
> *


made my lines sag. Not like they was completely srt8 anyways. maybe too much clear? I hit it light? Dunno, Like I said.....next time they are getting sprayed on. White this time too, that black was too dark. LOL.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 25 2007, 11:08 PM~7981518
> *
> 
> 
> ...




TTT brought this to work tonight. Hope to finish up all the foiling.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

O Yes!! 










:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The Five Seven is lookin' good bro!

Must be nice to build models at work!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 30 2007, 12:20 AM~8005427
> *The Five Seven is lookin' good bro!
> 
> Must be nice to build models at work!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

sucks tho, the boss is off tonight. Alittle more work for me. If he was here I wouldn't have to put it down to answer the phones and shit. I love my job. LOL. 

I see a few spots in the foil I'm going to have to trim more. I fixed that door trim too. Looks better now. I got the bottom of the windshield to foil also. Hopefully I can clear it in the next few days. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey bro i got the packages yesterday and sent out the wheels..... we'll be doin business again soon hopefully....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 30 2007, 01:46 AM~8005676
> *hey bro i got the packages yesterday and sent out the wheels..... we'll be doin business again soon hopefully....
> *



NP bro!!! Hope you like all that shit. :biggrin: the least I could for a kit missing a few items. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got all the foil done. Wish I would have brought more supplies to work on it more. I figured the foil would take longer.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ho yeah bro. you just helped me out with A FEW upcoming projects.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Glad to here Jeremy! I figured that was something that almost everyone could use alittle bit of. :cheesy: Need anything else LMK. 


Heres the other side of DARK SIDE 











the trim looks crooked, but I just slapped the door on. I think its str8?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks straight to me. damn makes me miss my red 57. might be time to hit ebay


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I just felt like painting the other day. This kit was sitting there. After seeing Stilldowns 57, I don't even want to build this one. :cheesy: gives me something to do at work. In my spare time of course. :biggrin: Hopefully I can clear it when I get off work and be ready to build soon.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

im itchin to paint sooooo bad, but i dont have anything ready to be painted right now. did the paint on my 1:1 replica a few days ago but it wasnt enough to satisfy my urge. been havin to fight myself to keep from priming and basecoating the 64.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm starting to run low on kits I can just paint and don't have plans to open up or stuff like that. I hate to paint one, then turn around 6 months later and want to open. 

Around here with 2 kids, I got slim days I can paint. If the weathers nice I can leave them outside for alittle bit. Or just wait until everybodys gone. But that pretty seldom. So most the time I'll just go ahead and make a "paint day" Nothing but painting them. Then they are ready for whenever. 
Next week or two I'm moving tho. Full basement with a garage and shit. I can paint anytime I want to then. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

man you're gonna love it.i was buildin wherever i could find room up til last year when my roommates moved out and i talked the wife into lettin me convert my childhood bedroom into an office/ library/ model workshop.get to paint in here anytime i want, plenty of outta the way storage for all my kits, 2 desks for modeling and 1 for the computer and when i get to work on my 1:1 van i think im gonna put the couch from it in here so the homies can have a place to chill. just put a tv in monday night and ill have 300 channels as soon as i get the time to go get a coax splitter. and best believe i got all the good porno channels too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

well hell yea I'm going to love it. Sad parts is tho, I get my garage and the models will be on pause.   Hopefully not.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 30 2007, 11:36 AM~8007820
> *well hell yea I'm going to love it.  Sad parts is tho,  I get my garage and the models will be on pause.      Hopefully not.
> *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 30 2007, 12:36 PM~8007820
> *well hell yea I'm going to love it.  Sad parts is tho,  I get my garage and the models will be on pause.      Hopefully not.
> *



WELL, YOU WILL JUST HAVE TO SEND ME THE 57 TO FINISH THEN BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+May 30 2007, 11:37 AM~8007825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

!!! :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 31 2007, 01:44 PM~8016634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2! love this 57! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: 

try my hand at patterens..................take 2
:0 










updates as I go. And this time I know you fockers wont talk me into building it. Patterened out 68 corvette. :uh: :biggrin: Just for pratice......you know.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 2 2007, 09:53 AM~8027868
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> try my hand at patterens..................take 2
> ...



Becareful ! 

Automotive pin stripping like you shown on the left has a very heavy sticky back ! I wouldn't use it in fear it will peel the paint LOW ! I would beg you to use something else before you try this ! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this is what I have used from the get go and never peeled any paint. I need to get the regular masking smaller tape instead of this nylon stuff. But so far so good. But good looking out mini, I'll get the other stuff I need.  

here it is. I had to kinda stick with the theme of this kinda ride. But I don't really
plan on building it. Might let the son build it.  










































:uh: :uh: need more pratice like a mofo.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

stopped by my boys house this morning after work. I still had the 57 in the car, so I was showing him. He builds alittle. Anyways he talked me into "fooseing" out the 57.  

Still kinda up in the air and these are NOT the wheels that will go on there if I do go this route. 

















:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm really liking these metal cact paints. They are pretty damn nice and goes on eazy. Alot more paint than the little cans of walmart HOk and the same price. 


























this is metal specks blue. Taped off and hit with black pearl. Taped off and hit with tru blue pearl. untaped and hit with metal cast blue.  Looks just as good as kandy.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i like them wheels on the '57. you could foose it up real easy hehe!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

im diggin the fuck outta that vette bro. dunno y but it reminds me of billy madison when adam sandler rolls up to the school in the blackbird t/a jammin sum REO speedwagon. kinda think you need to stick with the wires on the 57 tho. big wheels just dont seem like ur style. but if you feel it, then its all good. to each his own :thumbsup: on them both tho


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit bro, theres almost nothing better than a old clean classic chevy slammed out on some 20's. Fuckin low rodding!   I'm not sure which one I liek just yet.  I'll figure it all out b4 I build it. When ever that will be.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

south you get my PM last night bro?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good on both sets. just didnt know you were into lowrods....

yeah i got the pm was just gettin ready to reply....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 2 2007, 02:36 PM~8029126
> *looks good on both sets. just didnt know you were into lowrods....
> 
> yeah i got the pm was just gettin ready to reply....
> *



I like just about anything with wheels. Even donks if its not too extreme. 



What about wires and big wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

would look clean if you could keep them tucked like that


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 2 2007, 02:50 PM~8029168
> *would look clean if you could keep them tucked like that
> *



hell yea tucked. deffently!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...vy+lowrod+fests

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
talking ALL about that. Nice clean 61 HT tuckin some 20's is fuckin killer too. :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn. clean shit in there. im lovin that 56 2nd pic on the first page, or that black 62 ht


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 2 2007, 02:47 PM~8029163
> *I like just about anything with wheels.  Even donks if its not too extreme.
> What about wires and big wheels.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


tightt ride ..
you don't wanna sell sum of them skulls?...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Holly, naw, not really. I just got them in the mail yesterday or the day b4.  


and fuck yes South, tight ass shit in there. I would ALMOST rather see them like that then on spokes. ALMOST. They fuckin bangin tho. :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *and fuck yes South, tight ass shit in there. I would ALMOST rather see them like that then on spokes. ALMOST. They fuckin bangin tho. cheesy.gif*


ALMOST


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 2 2007, 03:44 PM~8029354
> *ALMOST
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

been working on this for alittle bit today. Got the interior painted and piped. got to decal the gauges and install. Worked last night and been up all damn day. Not looking like I'm going to assemble today. 









she stands. 








no interior or engine yet, so it may not stand just yet, but I still got to add the coils in the back, that might give it the lift it needs.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice hop!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

interior just plain jane shit. 










if the damn cylinders wasn't soo long, I would make the rear adjust since my 1st attempt went well until I played with it too much. That one is all glued now. 
but this looks sweet too, looks more street.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

just don't measure up...... :angry:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work travis

that last pic is pretty cool


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 2 2007, 03:37 PM~8030051
> *just don't measure up......  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


lose the back bumper and fillers......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I need to work on something. Between the wifes mom passing and moving.......I don't have time for shit.  :angry:  Maybe this week sometime I can get stuff unpacked and put up and start building again. I got probally 6 of them that need just little things done to finish them. 

The red GN just needs put together. 
The tangerine 61 just needs windows installed, engine wired and assemebled. 
The black 57 just needs cleared and assembled. 
The purple merc just needs assembled. 
and on and on and on.........


I need to get crackin on the 67 for the build off. Got the chassie complete and the engine. Needs one side jambed up b4 I can think about paint.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit still boxed up.  I got this kit from Markie Mark in the mail. Just had to de-virgintize the new garage. :biggrin: Going to be a quicky build until I get shit setup and unpacked. 
Gangsta, gangsta.......

















don't worry about the drop of paint on the top. Going to sand it down and fade some white in there and add a mural of this.............








soon as I dig it out.  :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

POST UP THE CUTTY & THE 67 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 21 2007, 02:39 PM~8149355
> *POST UP THE CUTTY & THE 67 :biggrin:
> *



soon as I do something to them.   :cheesy: I know they are right on top in one of the boxes so nothing would happen to them.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

paint the top half red to match the fenders.....














> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2007, 08:41 AM~8148097
> *Shit still boxed up.      I got this kit from Markie Mark in the mail.  Just had to de-virgintize the new garage.  :biggrin:  Going to be a quicky build until I get shit setup and unpacked.
> Gangsta, gangsta.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 2 2007, 07:37 PM~8030051
> *just don't measure up......  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



now that shit is playa mynigga.... regal is clean..... ill get at ya later... gon go out.. been gone for awhile... doin my music n workin homie.... ill get at ya later bro......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jun 21 2007, 10:16 PM~8152370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fucks up homie, been a minute. :biggrin: Make that $$>


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

going to go home in the morning and have a "safety meeting" and hope that some creative shit comes to mind for some gel penstripes. Nothing fancy, just in a few corners and around the door handels and shit with red pens. Then around the headlights with some silver or something.  That'll be after I decide on the top. Will probally do it red if I have enough paint.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

that sounds nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any luck with the bomb?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2007, 04:16 AM~8170085
> *any luck with the bomb?
> *



haven't even broke it back out.   
Thats what sucks about having sooooooo many projects. Never know which one I'll be working on. I got A.D.D. like a motherfucker.  

I did only work 1 hour last night and worked on some things. The black on black 57. Got the interior started. Kit bashed a 86 MC for the tpi and started on the chassie for the 57. 

Then got side tracked and got the drop top cutty out from Marinate and started the chassie for it. (since I was in the 86mc box anyways)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm constantly doing that...... i pulled out a 65 i was workin on a long time ago and popped the trunk now.....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~lookin dam good homie~ :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN TRAVIS THOSE BUILDS ARE BAD ASS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Vato. Been a fucked up month but I'm trying to get some builds built.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 26 2007, 10:56 PM~8184712
> *Thanks Vato.  Been a fucked up month but I'm trying to get some builds built.
> *


i've been occupied by video games and my parents and brother finding me a job


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Should I? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that shiets going to take alot of fab work. Look at the damn rear tires. :0 :0 
I can spread them out maybe 1/8th inch. 



























:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what the hell scale is that ? it looks 1/32?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are some big ass wheels & tires! lol Doesn't look to bad though.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

on second thought ..... 1/24 monogram kit?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 27 2007, 01:14 AM~8185200
> *on second thought ..... 1/24 monogram kit?
> *


yup. 
Wheels and tires from a diecast promod or some shit. I don't think I'll do it tho. It is sexy, but the black spokes are sexier. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 26 2007, 10:26 PM~8185215
> *yup.
> Wheels and tires from a diecast promod or some shit.  I don't think I'll do it tho.  It is sexy,  but the black spokes are sexier.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

crazy bro keep it up


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Definetly keep the spokes on there! With those other wheels, I don't think you'd have enough room in between the wheels for the rearend.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i like them both

you can always cut the rears in half then they should have some more size for the rear end


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733+Jun 27 2007, 09:00 AM~8186432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup. I thought about it all different ways, but I think I'll leave the black spokes. I got everything else done but the TPI engine and the clear coat. :cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

taking a break from working on the garage. Damn fiberglass insulation. :uh: 

painted one of these LS elcos. 
















just one layer of red for base. 

Since it was a nice day the last few.......I painted and cleared this one as well. 

















cleared this 57 also. 1st coat. another one later sometime. I broke the front of the frame on one side sanding it down for different arms.  









Last night sitting here bored watching nat. lampoons, I foiled this. Gotta finish the foil and clear and wetsand. Its alittle ruff and he calls himself a rattle can master. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JK big dawg. Its them HUGEASS flakes. :cheesy: 
















the foil on the sides was just to see whats up, but its kinda growing on me. 

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM LOW THE LEAFING ON THE SIDE LOOKS GOOD BRO  ......TAKE SOME PICS OF IT OUTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Lookin Good Bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Travis leave the foil on the sides of the '67, it looks killer with it on there!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn bro, nice paint jobs!

Now, don't end up like me, havin' 30 painted bodies layin' around, and no time to finish them!  


BTW, those wheels and tires came in the mail today, THANKS HOMIE! I owe ya one! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea at first on the sides, I was just messing around. I cut them way too big and everything. But the more I look at it, the better its looking. 

Marinate, its dark now and it was cloudy when I took the pic. Tomm, if the sun is out I'll get some. I'm about affraid too. LOL. might go blind. :0 

Thanks guys.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 30 2007, 06:42 PM~8210378
> *Damn bro, nice paint jobs!
> 
> Now, don't end up like me, havin' 30 painted bodies layin' around, and no time to finish them!
> ...



shit, I owe you one for taking them damn things. LOL. 

and I'm already like you. I got quite a few painted bodys and no chassie or interior, I got some with the chassies complete and no painted body......I'm all fucked up. LOL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 30 2007, 03:45 PM~8210393
> *shit,  I owe you one for taking them damn things.  LOL.
> 
> and I'm already like you.  I got quite a few painted  bodys and no chassie or interior,  I got some with the chassies complete and no painted body......I'm all fucked up.  LOL.
> *


me too but i been doin some of the chassis and interiors with the cars so they'll need just foil and detail work..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Damn, that gold flaked '67 looks killer! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice color for my 1/12 '67 Chevy.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 1 2007, 07:00 AM~8212150
> *Damn, that gold flaked '67 looks killer! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice color for my 1/12 '67 Chevy.
> *



thanks J, but I gotta give props on the paint job to marinate. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 1 2007, 09:33 PM~8215175
> *thanks J,  but I gotta give props on the paint job to marinate.  :cheesy:
> *



 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

klean paint jobs....


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 30 2007, 04:23 PM~8209776
> *taking a break from working on the garage.  Damn fiberglass insulation.  :uh:
> 
> painted one of these LS elcos.
> ...


that LS iz looking tight,
i'ma have to build one my self...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this is 1 of 2. I started foiling it. That red looks badass with some foil to enhance it. The other (if everything goes well) is going to Zfelix for a full out pattern jobby. :0 :biggrin: 

Thanks bro. I need to get adjusted to painting them in the garage, I'm used to standing outside and doing it. Little bit of a difference there. Plus the garage lights SUCK! Next on the list is shop lights, awhole bunch of them.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

couple outside pics for Marinate.  


























few others. 


































taste the rainbow. 








:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres that tangerine 61 I've been working on. its going to shit fast.   I got to re glue the rear end together and probally have to repaint. The foil is peeling off. I need to clear it. I think I'll chrome and gold the foil this time. Its almost ready soon as I get them little things fixed. 



















































besides the all out build off with the 67. A few up coming projects. :0 









cabinets getting to full. Time to get another one. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 DAM DOG YOU GOTS SOME WORK CUT OUT FOR YOU!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres this damn 39 SD. had a big game plan in my head. Got it painted and lost it all. I started to penstirpe it and lost my train of thought. So back in the box it went. :angry: :angry: 


























:uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOMIE YOUR JUST LIKE ME.....ALL PAINTED BODYS :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 06:31 AM~8217357
> *HOMIE YOUR JUST LIKE ME.....ALL PAINTED BODYS :biggrin:
> *



yup. Its getting harder and harder to "trade" kits to someone anymore. They all started somewhat. Mostly painted bodys. But its good tho. I hate to get off work and it be shitty weather and me want to build something and can't paint nothin, I'm already ready already. :cheesy: most of them are 90% complete. Just need to detail them and assemble.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the 67, is tight!!! and the 61, is lookin damn good!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I HEAR YOU HOMIE.....IT'S A 113 DEGREE HERE IN AZ :angry:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

you aint fuckin around....

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks homies. 


Damn 113!! Fuck all that. I'll take these hot to me 85-90 degree days. I need to live somewhere about 75 degrees year round. :cheesy: 



I got this trumpter monte in the garage. Blue lay down 1st. Taped off and hit with green. Going to try afew different colors. I hope :0


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

how much for the dagger/sword :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 07:16 AM~8217311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 08:59 AM~8217672
> *Thanks homies.
> Damn 113!!  Fuck all that.  I'll take these hot to me 85-90 degree days.  I need to live somewhere about 75 degrees year round.  :cheesy:
> I got this trumpter monte in the garage.  Blue lay down 1st.  Taped off and hit with green.  Going to try afew different colors.  I hope  :0
> *



GOOD LUCK HOMIE!.....YEA IT'S HOT AS FUCK HOMIE :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.kgmb.com/kgmb/index.cfm :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 04:59 AM~8217672
> *Thanks homies.
> Damn 113!!  Fuck all that.  I'll take these hot to me 85-90 degree days.  I need to live somewhere about 75 degrees year round.  :cheesy:
> I got this trumpter monte in the garage.  Blue lay down 1st.  Taped off and hit with green.  Going to try afew different colors.  I hope  :0
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 06:16 AM~8217311
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ass in your face. 



and this motherfucker posting the damn beach and all that nice ass hawaii weather. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 3 2007, 11:38 PM~8231947
> *ass in your face.
> and this motherfucker posting the damn beach and all that nice ass hawaii weather.    :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:    :cheesy:
> *


nah, who the hell would want to live where it's nice all the time. Give me good old Indiana! Where else can you see a nice 70 degree day, and then wake up the next day to 6 inches of snow! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 4 2007, 04:13 PM~8234889
> *nah, who the hell would want to live where it's nice all the time. Give me good old Indiana! Where else can you see a nice 70 degree day, and then wake up the next day to 6 inches of snow!  :cheesy:
> *


Missouri :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Im likin that 61!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

trumpter 79 monte. 
Blue base, taped off and hit with green. Was going to tape it of again and hit with silver, but the weathers shitty. So I decided to try the gel pins. 



























heres the top and hood. still not done. But its a start.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE........YOU LEAVING IT LIKE THAT OR YOU GONNA KANDY IT?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn son, I like that Monte!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

defently going to be slinging the kandy!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 5 2007, 07:54 AM~8238526
> *Damn son, I like that Monte!
> *



thanks Shawn. I started to tape every line off and trace it. But that shit got old quick. I said fuckit and started to free hand it. I got to finish the top and hood and see what I can do with the sides. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 08:55 AM~8238529
> *defently going to be slinging the kandy!
> *



NICE, IT'S GONNA LOOK GOOD, AFTER YOU KANDY....GEL INK IT AGAIN  THEN LEAF IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 3 2007, 11:38 PM~8231947
> *ass in your face.
> and this motherfucker posting the damn beach and all that nice ass hawaii weather.    :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:    :cheesy:
> *


looking good travis..... :biggrin: 

This is the place to be.. GOT THE SNOW 30 MIN TO THE NORTH & THE OCEAN 20 MIN TO THE SOUTH. ONLY 70 + MOST OF THE YEAR.. :biggrin: DON'T GET ME WRONG HAWAII IS NICE. BUT ONCE YOU SEEN IT, THERE IS NOTHING ELSE TO DO. UNLESS U R A GOOD SWIMMER :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

one side done. The other sides gonna be a biiiiiooooootttttccccchhhhhhh! Trying to hold it and stripe it. butt fukkit! I'll give it a go. :cheesy: 


























just kinda slapped it on there. I might wipe it off and do it again, but then the kandy might cover alot of it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn..... been busy huh..... what kind of kandy u gonna put over it? don't do the red..... it covers a lot..... i gotta try that with my 77 monte...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:20 PM~8245370
> *damn.....  been busy huh.....  what kind of kandy u gonna put over it? don't do the red..... it covers a lot..... i gotta try that with my 77 monte...
> *



naw not red. Either blue or green. Probally blue. Then gonna do like marinate said and strip it again, leaf it and clear it. 

I'm going to wipe the side off and start over. Its fuckin shakey as hell. I just hurried and slapped it on there. Trying to get a good idea on the patterens. I tried one side b4 I done the top and hood and didn't like it.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good bro!

I bought me some gel pens last summer, but I still haven't had the balls to use them yet.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 5 2007, 11:28 PM~8245423
> *Lookin' good bro!
> 
> I bought me some gel pens last summer, but I still haven't had the balls to use them yet.
> *



don't be skurred.................its only plastic. 

They wipe right off if you fuck up. They don't dry from what I have seen. The hood was done well over 24 hours ago and I still touched that bitch and it wiped right off. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

my son let me know that one.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:53 PM~8245571
> *my son let me know that one.....
> *



I set mine up high. The ol lady was like don't put that there. I was like DO NOT TOUCH IT!!!!!!! JUST LEAVE IT THERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i cleared the first side of my 63 before starting the other side..... my next gelpen job gonna be better.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:59 PM~8245603
> *i cleared the first side of my 63 before starting the other side..... my next gelpen job gonna be better.....
> *




guess I could do that. It was a bitch to do the side. Specially the other side trying to keep the done side from touching anything. So I might wipe the sides off and go ahead and clear the top. Then do the sides and re clear it all.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 09:06 PM~8245643
> *guess I could do that.  It was a bitch to do the side.  Specially the other side trying to keep the done side from touching anything.  So I might wipe the sides off and go ahead and clear the top.  Then do the sides and re clear it all.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:59 PM~8245603
> *i cleared the first side of my 63 before starting the other side..... my next gelpen job gonna be better.....
> *



thats what i do i clear it in steps that i do it so it dont smear 


but its looking pretty good travis i like how u followed the bodylines :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 6 2007, 01:33 AM~8245949
> *thats what i do i clear it in steps that i do it so it dont smear
> but its looking pretty good travis i like how u followed the bodylines :biggrin:
> *



thanks bro!!!



Hows pops doing??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 01:27 PM~8239496
> *one side done.  The other sides gonna be a biiiiiooooootttttccccchhhhhhh! Trying to hold it and stripe it.  butt fukkit!  I'll give it a go.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


you got parkisons (spelling) disease or what man :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 01:34 AM~8245954
> *thanks bro!!!
> Hows pops doing??
> *



hes alright but aint never gonna be perfect again but hes doing better than the first few days he got to the hospital but hes still in there gonna go see him tomarrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think he does too much spanky......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 04:37 AM~8245965
> *i think he does too much spanky......
> *


 :0 whose spanky :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 01:35 AM~8245957
> *you got parkisons (spelling) disease or what man  :biggrin:
> *




:angry: :angry: you crackin jokes. :uh: Don't you know.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 04:38 AM~8245967
> *:angry:  :angry:    you crackin jokes.    :uh:    Don't you know.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 6 2007, 01:36 AM~8245961
> *hes alright but aint never gonna be perfect again but hes doing better than the first few days he got to the hospital but hes still in there gonna go see him tomarrow
> *




thats cool he's getting better. I hope he stays better. Hes in the familys prayers.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 01:38 AM~8245969
> *:biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: 










JP. Naw, I don't have shit wrong. Just shitty hand writing. Plus that was a quick job to see how it looked. Plus I was sitting on the couch with the kids running around bumping into me. Its getting re-done. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 10:43 PM~8245990
> *:angry:  :angry:
> JP.  Naw,  I don't have shit wrong.  Just shitty hand writing.  Plus that was a quick job to see how it looked.  Plus I was sitting on the couch with the kids running around bumping into me.    Its getting re-done.  :biggrin:
> *


still in denial eh?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 03:12 AM~8246238
> *still in denial eh?
> *



i'm alittle fucked up.................... but nothing medical. burned out mostly. :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD!!!


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 10:27 AM~8239496
> *one side done.  The other sides gonna be a biiiiiooooootttttccccchhhhhhh! Trying to hold it and stripe it.  butt fukkit!  I'll give it a go.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 better than i can do i still have trouble useing the infamous gel pens...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that car popped my cherry on the gel pens.   gonna get redone today or this weekend.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 10:35 AM~8245957
> *you got parkisons (spelling) disease or what man  :biggrin:
> *



*HAAAA!*


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jul 6 2007, 05:22 AM~8247125
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 10:27 AM~8239496
> *one side done.  The other sides gonna be a biiiiiooooootttttccccchhhhhhh! Trying to hold it and stripe it.  butt fukkit!  I'll give it a go.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps an idea for cleaner striping: Cut a ruler/guide from a thin piece of styrene with the desired curve/ angle or whatever. You prolly can use it for more than one type of curve. It will prolly take you 1 minute to cut.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BETTER!!!! 

































still not prefect, alittle shakey. Deffently crowded in there now. But WAY better then that quick job. 


J I'll have to try that. I was tapeing every line off starting in the middle so I didn't over lap another line. That was working good, but took way too long


throw some kandy on there in a few. That'll hide some of that. I hope.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM..........KANDY BLUE OR GREEN OVER IT & YOU GOT YOURSELF A SHOW PIECE!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

kandy blue.  



I cleared the gold 67 also. Give it about a week and wet sand it and do it again.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 7 2007, 05:34 PM~8255506
> *kandy blue.
> I cleared the gold 67 also.  Give it about a week and wet sand it and do it again.
> *



 HOW DID IT COME OUT?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2007, 05:41 PM~8255544
> * HOW DID IT COME OUT?
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the 67 or the monte? :cheesy: 


heres the monte nice and dry. 
















lighting in here sucks.  Give me a minute and I'll get better.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

not bad.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOT BAD..........SHIT LOOKS HELLA GOOD BRO!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks bro for the kind words. 
Its never eazy getting your cherry popped for the 1st time like this.  



Black top?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 7 2007, 06:18 PM~8255762
> *Thanks bro for the kind words.
> Its never eazy getting your cherry popped for the 1st time like this.
> Black top?
> *


BLUE TOP


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll see what blue I can comeup with. I thought about blue. But wasn't sure on it.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good bro! Definetly a blue top!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It does look good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. I can only get better from here.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

shit looks tight with the candy over it homie!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 8 2007, 05:31 PM~8260722
> *shit looks tight with the candy over it homie!!! :0 :thumbsup:
> *


ye3s it does keep up the good work homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks peeps. 

Doubt I do too many more like this. I'll leave that shit up to Z, Mini and marinate for all my jobs like this. :biggrin:  maybe I'll do more of them just the eazy ones.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 8 2007, 06:01 PM~8260892
> *thanks peeps.
> 
> Doubt I do too many more like this.  I'll leave that shit up to Z, Mini and marinate for all my jobs like this.  :biggrin:    maybe I'll do more of them just the eazy ones.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

look's good trav.. i like the outcome....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys. Can't wait until I get more time this week to put in more work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alittle sun light pic of the new monte. 













some foil on one of the LS elcos.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Travis!! :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 11 2007, 12:15 AM~8280451
> *Lookin' good Travis!!  :cheesy:
> *



x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love the sunlight pic of the Monte!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 11 2007, 07:19 AM~8282745
> *Love the sunlight pic of the Monte!
> *


X2 NICE BRO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN SERVER :angry: 
DBL POST


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey bodine, Heres the new dash and a start of the seats to that blue caddy. :cheesy: 










something like this.......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 13 2007, 10:39 PM~8305594
> *Hey bodine,  Heres the new dash and a start of the seats to that blue caddy.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


gay


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

You know I'm just playin' bro, looks good! What color is that on the interior?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> alittle sun light pic of the new monte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 13 2007, 10:49 PM~8305634
> *You know I'm just playin' bro, looks good! What color is that on the interior?
> *



I know man, I actually busted out laughing when I seen that. :biggrin: damn near woke the kids up.  

Bodine said it was elcheapo waldo almond.  I got this kit from him already done up. But it lacked a few things. But I'm kinda starting to go all out on it. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT MONTE IS COMING OUT SWEET TRAV.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ooooo i see nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 10 2007, 07:03 PM~8280382
> *alittle sun light pic of the new monte.
> 
> 
> ...



that monte looks fukkin good man...... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys. I'll get some full sunlight pics of the monte today sometime. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2007, 11:30 AM~8307959
> *thanks guys.  I'll get some full sunlight pics of the monte today sometime.  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: i gotta got to work so have to wait till bout 1am,,,,ill be with that night crew tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres some of your caddy fucker. :0 :0 










might do some wheels also.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 OH SHIT YOU BUSTED OUT THE MURALS...........BETTER PUT SOME BLUE DISHES ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2007, 03:46 PM~8308953
> *<span style='color:blue'>X2*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2007, 03:46 PM~8308953
> * :0 OH SHIT YOU BUSTED OUT THE MURALS...........BETTER PUT SOME BLUE DISHES ON IT :biggrin:
> *



Fingered they would fit this build pretty good. 

I'm going to try to mural some dishes. I've done a set b4 but never used them. I ended up taking the decals off and going with paint. Butt fuckit, I'll try it again. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2007, 06:07 PM~8309223
> *Fingered they would fit this build pretty good.
> 
> I'm going to try to mural some dishes.  I've done a set b4 but never used them.  I ended up taking the decals off and going with paint.  Butt fuckit,  I'll try it again.  :cheesy:
> *



GETTING BETTER DAY BY DAY BRO


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The monte lookin good bro that caddy is clean too :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the other side.








Bodine this caddys going to be tight.  

gotta get some clear on the trim to make sure the decals are going to last. The back peice is really being a bitch. Going to end up glue that one down or something. LOl. I need to get one more 64 for the decals to attempt the wheels again.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2007, 05:50 PM~8309376
> *I need to get one more 64 for the decals to attempt the wheels again.
> *


  you guys got some laying aroung letta guy know.  

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that is dead sexy low :thumbsup:
cant wait to see some foil on her :yes:




> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 7 2007, 07:00 PM~8255652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 14 2007, 09:57 PM~8310454
> *:thumbsup: that is dead sexy low :thumbsup:
> cant wait to see some foil on her :yes:
> *


Thanks bro,  Gotta find some blue paint for the top b4 I foil it.  Its not cleared either and the trunk is not touched. I'm planning on muraling it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good sweetie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 10:01 PM~8310474
> *lookin good sweetie
> *



This better be "milfintraining" useing your account ***. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 15 2007, 01:05 AM~8310497
> *This better be "milfintraining" useing your account ***.  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 10:01 PM~8310474
> *lookin good sweetie
> *


*Whoa!* :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 15 2007, 01:10 AM~8310528
> *Whoa! :0
> *


i needed someone to mess with tonight since 88mcls switched names and acts like "his own brother"


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 10:11 PM~8310533
> *i needed someone to mess with tonight since 88mcls switched names and acts like "his own brother"
> *


You could always mess with Carla, he's back on here now, I think. I won't divulge the name until I find out for sure.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

CADDI AND MONTE LOOK SWEET,,

ARE YOU GUYS THE NEW MINI AND MARINATE COUPLE :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 15 2007, 01:14 AM~8310547
> *You could always mess with Carla, he's back on here now, I think. I won't divulge the name until I find out for sure.
> *


if i only knew his username than i just might :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 14 2007, 10:10 PM~8310528
> *Whoa! :0
> *



Thats what I'm saying. but Its "milfintraining" tho. She told me she kicked Tyler out and I'm moving in. :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 14 2007, 10:15 PM~8310556
> *CADDI AND MONTE LOOK SWEET,,
> 
> ARE YOU GUYS THE NEW MINI AND MARINATE COUPLE :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 15 2007, 01:17 AM~8310572
> *Thats what I'm saying. but  Its "milfintraining" tho.  She told me she kicked Tyler out and I'm moving in.    :biggrin:
> thanks bro.  :cheesy:
> *


i know you wanna believe its her.. but it still isnt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 10:19 PM~8310577
> *i know you wanna believe its her.. but it still isnt
> *



than that sir makes you..............****!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2007, 10:20 PM~8310580
> *than that sir makes you..............****!!!
> *


Now now, maybe he's just confused


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 15 2007, 01:20 AM~8310580
> *than that sir makes you..............****!!!
> *


that in no way makes me ****.. i was messin with you, just whoring around.. :biggrin: but you do keep you nails nicely cut.... QUEER :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 14 2007, 10:21 PM~8310587
> *Now now, maybe he's just confused
> *



confused is forgetting the number to pizza hut................




Gay is when you call another grown man "sweetie" 


BIG DIFFERENCE!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

everything is coming along pretty good lw keep it up man.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2007, 05:50 PM~8309376
> *the other side.
> 
> 
> ...


looks awsome fucker :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

one door panel, still going to add a little thread on top of the door panel, but this is a idea. 









and a mock up of the rest of the interior.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good ,,,you bout re doin the whole thing but the color


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 15 2007, 12:00 AM~8311033
> *lookin good ,,,you bout re doin the whole thing but the color
> *


its getting out of control LOL. But yes, its looking that way. :cheesy:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8308885
> *heres some of your caddy fucker.  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 thaz tight ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks HH, going to have to go to walmart and get another 64 for the decals.  
Still have the front trim to decal, re-do the rear on the 1 side, and the dishes of the wheels. :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

more pics ?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 15 2007, 11:32 PM~8316646
> *more pics ?
> *



don't have none. It looks the same as the pics. The only thing I have done is glued in the mirrors in the floor and done the other door panel. I think I'll pull the decal off that one and re-do it with the same decal on both sides.  The other side is the front end of a 64.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice work on the caddy low.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that caddy just keeps looking sicker and sicker as the days go by good work low. 8balls question: Dang low what dont do?????? low's response: mess around whoa. yea my bad forgot to take my medication last night


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really tight what you did with the rocker panels! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 16 2007, 02:06 AM~8317087
> *that caddy just keeps looking sicker and sicker as the days go by good work low.  *



thanks brother. :biggrin: 

Bodine don't like it. He told me that he wishes he would have kept it. Says I'm fuckin it up and he wants it back b4 I really fuck it up. Fucker.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 16 2007, 02:56 AM~8317163
> *thanks brother.    :biggrin:
> 
> Bodine don't like it.  He told me that he wishes he would have kept it.  Says I'm fuckin it up and he wants it back b4 I really fuck it up.  Fucker.
> *


uhhhh who said that ? :0 not this bodine :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 16 2007, 02:58 AM~8317165
> *uhhhh  who said that ? :0 not this bodine :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i gotta get to bed its 5am here need to be up by 11am


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 16 2007, 03:01 AM~8317170
> *i gotta get to bed its 5am here need to be up by 11am
> *



sucks to be you. Its 6am here and I get off work at 7am. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work man!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I get off work this morning and open the 57 kit Linc hooked me up with. I broke the frame on "dark side" and needed this one for the frame. Well, I didn't really feel like doing shit so I decided to paint the body.  Hopeing that would be motivation. 

























pretty cool color combo. Metal specks green with blue candy. Kinda turqoise color. Its pretty dark blueish color until the sun hits it, then that green flakes shinin.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a badass color, I might have to steal it from ya! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 16 2007, 08:24 AM~8317615
> *That's a badass color, I might have to steal it from ya!  :cheesy:
> *



X-2 MY FAVORITE KOLOR!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

the rides are lookin clean bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jul 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8308885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...































paint the console and front seats and the interior is done. Might add somemore piping to the console and around the bottom of the swevel seats.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the rids are looking good bro. keep up the nice work.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

more caddy pics? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nope, no new ones. I was going to take better ones of the interior. They look good on the camera, but on screen they are dark. 
I'm waiting on some more decals b4 I can fully complete it. 

I tried to load up the pics of that 57 I bombed, but its not workin right. :angry:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hell man i might need to send u a caddy model cause taht is turning out really good. and we need more pics of it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

You even been painting and thought "wonder what this would do?" Well, I did that. After the green base and candy blue. I wondered what some orange candy would look like on it...................... I sprayed a light coat on there and was like fuck, time to go to walmart for some purple power. :angry: :angry: Looks rusty. 




















So I kept it out in the garage. Got home this morning and was messing around and was like DAMN! look at that. :cheesy: 



























Might not strip it after all.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn that looks good keep it dont strip it at all


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn that 57 and caddy look good man. now you can build two 57s with that frame you got from me :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Jul 17 2007, 11:28 PM~8333069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey dog Nice builds but yo need to put them in your own topic ! Lows an easy guy but this is his topic ! Thanks for sharing ! I wcant wait to see that 300 finished ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 17 2007, 09:31 PM~8333103
> *damn that 57 and caddy look good man. now you can build two 57s with that frame you got from me  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

hell yea! Thanks bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2007, 09:35 PM~8333149
> *Hey dog  Nice  builds  but      yo  need  to  put  them  in  your  own  topic !  Lows  an  easy  guy  but  this  is  his  topic !    Thanks  for  sharing  !  I  wcant  wait  to  see  that  300    finished !  :biggrin:
> *



its cool. I don't care. Makes me wanna get back into cutting up diecast again. Too much time involed. Time I don't have anymore. 


Those look killer bro!!!


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 17 2007, 10:37 PM~8333178
> *its cool.  I don't care.  Makes me wanna get back into cutting up diecast again.  Too much time involed.  Time I don't have anymore.
> Those look killer bro!!!
> *


thanks.. and my fault bro. i thought it was a open topic....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Jul 17 2007, 09:38 PM~8333194
> *thanks.. and my fault bro. i thought it was a open topic....
> *



been there, done that. 

I might have cared if they wasn't sooo badass. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 18 2007, 03:18 AM~8334654
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



anyone remember this?   poor thing.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2007, 02:07 PM~8309223
> *Fingered they would fit this build pretty good.
> 
> I'm going to try to mural some dishes.  I've done a set b4 but never used them.  I ended up taking the decals off and going with paint.  Butt fuckit,  I'll try it again.   :cheesy:
> *


i heard u liked gettin it in the ass but don't need to advertize......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2007, 03:32 AM~8334669
> *i heard u liked gettin it in the ass but don't need to advertize......
> *












going to report you!!! :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

its all good. you got one coming.  :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Here ya go Bodine. The seats, steering wheel, batts and conti kit is out in the garage drying. Should have that part done today. Then I'll add the side windows and half opened sunroof. Detail the trunk and assemble and call her done. 



























going to change the stance also. Going to be ass down face up.  Fingered it would look better like that with the 5th wheel and all.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD TRAVIS.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thanks Biggs and everyone. Just doing all I can.  

Interior DONE!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 18 2007, 10:20 AM~8336427
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thanks Biggs and everyone.  Just doing all I can.
> 
> ...


  looks good


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

that caddie is sick!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice bro!!!! looks really good!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that shit is ill man.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what did you use for the steering wheel


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 18 2007, 01:34 PM~8337949
> *what did you use for the steering wheel
> *



the wheel and custom streering wheel cover thingy that comes with the 70 monte kit.  


Thanks guys. :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWESOME! BAD ASS LOW LOW!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOIKIN GOOD LOW I LIKE THE MURALS ON THE CADDI.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

DOUBLE POST :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys. 


Still can't take 1/2 the credit. Bodine did a awesome job to start with. I had a clean ass ride to start my building on. 


I guess yuo can say this one is a team build.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 18 2007, 11:44 PM~8342653
> *thanks guys.
> Still can't take 1/2 the credit.  Bodine did a awesome job to start with.  I had a clean ass ride to start my building on.
> I guess yuo can say this one is a team build.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice job on the caddy....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks bro....

I'm rather happy with that interior. Probally the all time bestest interior jobs of mine. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

would be even better if u painted the center console.....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hows the caddy coming lowandbeyond??????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 12:00 AM~8342704
> *would be even better if u painted the center console.....
> *



I was going to.......but I thought this would help break up the colors. 


But then I thought about mirroring it and laying down some pipeing. 

But then said fuckit and threw it in there. I kinda like it black. Its not put together either, so anything is possible. 








8balls, I'm at work, so whatever it looks like in the pics is all I have done. The only other thing I haven't posted up is the painted conti kit. I have to wait for the other murals b4 I can add that.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

What up Travis :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sup Doc.  


















Getting ready to start the trunk of this bodine caddy. I might line the whole thing out in the button tuck shit. Tring to finger it out right now on what I wanna do.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD FUCKER............


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin: 



Thanks bro.............car looks good, pics suck balls. :uh: Hate my camera.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Sweet caddie!!

Nice work on all the detailing!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 19 2007, 08:11 AM~8343430
> *Sweet caddie!!
> 
> Nice work on all the detailing!
> *


X2 Travis looks great!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks peeps. :happysad: 

I got alittle more done, but was in a rush for work and forgot the camera. :uh: 



Oldskool....... I mirrored out the console for ya. Its still black, but you can't really tell it now. Looks like mirrors. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Pretty cool color. Might go alittle darker.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like that color on the Eldo!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 21 2007, 12:27 PM~8359303
> *I like that color on the Eldo!
> *



I'm trying to get it alittle darker. Put some decals on the sides that I'm trying to ghost in. 

Gotta add afew more layers of purple kandy. 




















Got red base and 1 coat of red right there. 

Inbetween people coming out for my b-day, I;ve been hitting it every chance I can get to lay more purple down. 

I'll get a updated pic here later today when everyone leaves and I get it the disired color.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ELDO LOOKIN GOOD LOW


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

just went and checked on it. Its dry but Still needs MORE purple.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats lookin pretty good ! 


Have you talked to Felix lately ? Was wondering how his dad is doing ? If you hear anything let us know ! 

Oh And after have to redo 1 door on Ryans truck and then the LS Boo Drop top will be pulled into the shop ! 



Keep building and have fun ! LOL !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2007, 01:15 PM~8359508
> *Thats    lookin    pretty    good !
> Have  you  talked  to  Felix  lately  ?  Was  wondering  how  his  dad  is  doing  ?  If you  hear  anything  let  us  know  !
> 
> ...



I talked with him the other night. Said his dad is out of the hospital but still not doing so well. His dad was staying with his uncle so he get get the proper attention he needs. 

We all need to pray for his dad do get better.  



He said to everyone else that he owes something to, that hes sorry for the delays and hopes that everyone is understanding that de don't want nor have the time to paint. Hes been running back and forth between his house and his uncles to be with his dad.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 03:21 PM~8359536
> *I talked with him the other night.  Said his dad is out of the hospital but still not doing so well.  His dad was staying with his uncle so he get get the proper attention he needs.
> 
> We all need to pray for his dad do get better.
> ...


Thanks Travis ! I Talk to Big C and he understands ! I only asked cause i was off line for a few weeks ( GROUNDED LOL ) And i didnt know if i missed anything ! Tell him i hope for the best ! I know its hard plus he lost uncle a while back ! I feel for the young dude having to face all this shit ! Models will always be here Pops is more of a project then anything he would to work on anyways !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2007, 01:26 PM~8359559
> *Thanks  Travis  !    I    Talk  to  Big C    and  he  understands  !  I  only  asked  cause  i    was  off  line  for  a  few  weeks  (  GROUNDED  LOL )    And  i  didnt  know  if  i  missed  anything  !    Tell  him      i hope  for  the  best  !    I  know  its  hard  plus  he  lost  uncle  a  while  back  !    I  feel  for  the  young  dude  having to  face  all  this  shit  !      Models  will  always  be  here    Pops    is  more    of  a    project  then  anything  he  would  to  work  on  anyways !
> *



yea, I told him the other night that I can't speak for everyone on here, but the people that I know hes doing work for. Myself and BiggC that I knew that we understood. Hell even if this wasn't the situation that it is, you and him and anyone else thats done things for me know that I'm in no rush at all. 

Fuck you guys see all the MOCK UPS that I post, you think the 1 kit that someone is painting for me that Im going to rush about it. 

Shit I can't wait to get all these bodys painted so I run out and have to put one together. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

getting ready to go light a bday candle. 4 down only 23 more to go. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Final color. This is deep enough.  

in the shadows
































into the light
















Now if I can just finish one.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

What color top????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 02:45 PM~8359848
> *What color top????
> *


IT WILL LOOK GOOD BRO. THAT'S WHAT I DO WITH ALL MY CAR'S.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2007, 02:48 PM~8359866
> *IT WILL LOOK GOOD BRO.    THAT'S WHAT I DO WITH ALL MY CAR'S.
> *


sorry Biggs I edited b4 you posted. I looked back up thru the pics and seen how much the color changes from red to purple. Don't think that idea will work on this. But good to know in the future.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

finished intherior on Bodines caddy. dubbed "lac'n dreams"


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

putting in work, that's what i like to see


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hope to have this finished tonight. :cheesy: 



almost got the paint too deep. Its hard to see the decals.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good homie and that caddy is almost finished cant wait to see it done. i think i found the cd i will have to check cduniverse tonight to make sure its the one we talked about :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 22 2007, 07:36 PM~8366550
> *looking good homie and that caddy is almost finished cant wait to see it done.  i think i found the cd i will have to check cduniverse tonight to make sure its the one we talked about :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie. 
whats on it? Fuckit just send it and if its not right I'll have 2 new cds. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE EL DOG HOMIE!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks fucker. :biggrin: 


What color top???


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' DAMN good Travis!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey travis it was the cd i wasnt able to send it today cause it wasnt finish burning but i will try tomorrow i got the day off


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 23 2007, 08:15 PM~8375145
> *hey travis it was the cd i wasnt able to send it today cause it wasnt finish burning but i will try tomorrow i got the day off
> *



cool bro whenever. Been waiting for years, I can wait afew more days. LOL. 






last mock up. (should) be done tonight. That fucker Jack Daniels come by earlier tho. He's kinda kicking my ass. :biggrin: Routhless motherfucker don't give afuck about anyone. 


heres the mock up of the wheels and stance










might have to work on that massive butterfly going on there. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good travis


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

HEY MINI!  Whats this chassie go to?? Figured I would break this out. Hell who knows, I might finish it. 











:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 07:58 AM~7688848
> *Painted by Mini
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 08:45 PM~8383995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 12:01 AM~8376328
> *HEY MINI!   Whats this chassie go to??  Figured I would break this out.  Hell who knows,  I might finish it.
> 
> 
> ...



OH SNAP ! 


I thought i  painted that Brown ?????


About time you start to build that shit ! 


Keep us posted !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 08:51 PM~8384052
> *OH  SNAP !
> I  thought  i  painted  that    Brown ?????
> About time  you  start  to  build  that  shit !
> ...



its a light brown.  Looks kinda white in the pics huh? Its almond color. LOL. Got all the suspention together, engine about 75% done and interior almost done. Shouldn't take long now. :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THATS A TUCK!!!! A LITTLE TOO MUCH FOR ME THOUGH.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

HELL YEAH! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey travis you plannin on goin to the huntigton show, in october??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 25 2007, 02:17 PM~8387985
> *hey travis you plannin on goin to the huntigton show, in october??
> *


WHERES HUNINGTON, like how far from indy?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Jul 25 2007, 11:17 AM~8387985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2. I'll have to map quest that shit. LOL.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

pokey might go!! like 1 and half hours 2 at the complete most!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 25 2007, 02:46 PM~8388193
> *pokey might go!! like 1 and half hours 2 at the complete most!!
> *


is it south :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea I might go if I know you guys are.  Don't want to drive 2 hours to hang with myself. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its like 25 mins from my house bro!! so i will be there!! between ft. wayne and indy didi!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its october the 6th and 7th!! venders swapmeet and contest and show!! prizes and stuff it on sa's forum!! pokey is the one that told me about it!! i am going to call the guy tonight to see when the actual contest is!! i think saturday!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 25 2007, 12:05 PM~8388359
> *its like 25 mins from my house bro!! so i will be there!! between ft. wayne and indy didi!!
> *



cool, I'll try to make the trip.  

I think theres one in Aug. in Columbus, IN.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, i might try to make that one to, but i cant promis eon that one!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Select Category ------------- All Categories Competitions Festivals Flea Markets Show Swap Meets Select Date ------------ Today This Weekend Next Weekend Next 7 Days Next 14 Days Next 30 Days Next 60 Days Next 3 Months Next 6 Months Next 9 Months Next 12 Months Select Range 

Search Results for Seymour & Indiana (47274)
Wed, 07/25/2007 - Thu, 10/25/2007




EventDate



Results 1 - 5 of 5 



HOG WILD CRUISE/ SHOW
Pittsboro, INSat, 08/25/2007

HOG WILD CRUISE/ SHOW
Pittsboro, INSat, 08/25/2007

9th Annual SCIMA Model Contest & Swap Meet
Columbus, INSat, 09/29/2007

9th Annual SCIMA Model Contest and Swap Meet
Columbus, INSat, 09/29/2007

KROOZINATIONALS MODEL CAR & TRUCK SHOW 2007
HUNTINGTON, INSat, 10/06/2007
2 days

Results 1 - 5 of 5 



Sep in columbus.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well i might let me do some talkin!!! lol!! i will have to let ya now in a day or 2 on that one!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks guys i will have to come to at least one of them if not the rest of them. time to work on my calling in sick voice.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres the olds Mini painted. About done. Add side windows and some final work here and there. Wire the engine and add the cylinders. 





























front suspention from a 70 monte. Chrome uppers and lowers, stock spindels. Chrime Rearend from a donk caddy kit. (Needs narrowed)


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good looks like it has a nice paint job


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 07:58 AM~7688848
> *Painted by Mini
> 
> 
> ...


heres the whole car. Badass paint job!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yes it is and are those the gelpen patterns that he laid down also. that is just 100% sick :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 11:58 PM~8393751
> *yes it is and are those the gelpen patterns that he laid down also. that is just 100% sick :thumbsup:
> *



shit that mofo trade marked the gel pen stripes. :biggrin: :biggrin: Copyrighted by Mini! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that olds is tight as hell! i remember when he was selling it.....i wanted it, but no moolah.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:30 AM~8393840
> *that olds is tight as hell! i remember when he was selling it.....i wanted it, but no moolah.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

changed my mind on the engine. Going with a TPI. hope it'll slide in there. :0





:biggrin: 










Alittle adjusting will be needed.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 04:28 AM~8394128
> *changed my mind on the engine.  Going with a TPI.  hope it'll slide in there.  :0
> *


Cars looking good ! Travis ! You talk to the kid this week ! Anyup dates on he's pops !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 02:34 AM~8394138
> *Cars  looking    good  !  Travis  !      You  talk  to  the  kid  this  week  !  Anyup  dates  on  he's  pops !
> *


hes on here. Or was about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

crazy patterns ...
tight..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 26 2007, 05:51 PM~8399945
> *crazy patterns ...
> tight..
> *



You know Minidreams INC gets down!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

caddy done as much as I can do right now. I can add the wires in the trunk and the side windows and sunroof. But still have to wait on the decals. 




























now time to finish that olds mini painted. Got the windows installed in that. Interior done, engine almost done and fits almost perfectly. Chassie done besides adding cylinders.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good Travis.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

the caddy is comin' out clean...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

caddy looks sick brother!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 31 2007, 07:43 AM~8434591
> *the caddy is comin' out clean...
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG, you finished one! Damn it, I gotta get my ass in gear!

Caddy looks good bro!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice Caddy! I like them decals on the bottom


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice caddy travis now lets see the olds :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 07:38 AM~8434579
> *caddy done as much as I can do right now.  I can add the wires in the trunk and the side windows and sunroof.  But still have to wait on the decals.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: thats badass i love the use of decals :yes: 

do you need some more from the 64 kit to finish?? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Jul 31 2007, 07:24 AM~8434893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marky marks working out a trade on some?? But the last time I muraled these wheels I messed up a few times. So if you got some LMK, I'll take them.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

you get tha tail lights?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 31 2007, 08:58 PM~8441976
> *you get tha tail lights?
> *



yea I got them bro thanks. Just waiting to tear to down and finish it all. Then I'll add them.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bout time i see u put some work into that 66...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 09:43 PM~8442312
> *bout time i see u put some work into that 66...
> *



I was skurred.  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 11:00 PM~8442493
> *I was skurred.    :biggrin:
> *



66?????? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 1 2007, 07:26 AM~8444627
> *66?????? :0
> *


66 olds HT mini painted. 

Been lazy the last few days. I got all weekend off for a change. so I'll hopefully finish it then.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

CRAZY 6's almost done. Thanks again to mini for this sweeeeeet ass paint job. I just wish I was alot better builder to go along with this paint. 
chrome rear from the donk caddy. 








Broke the damn drive shaft on the end cutting it down. Never could find that missing piece. :angry: 








gotta have the windows rolled half mast. 








all chrome front from a 70 monte and lt1 from a 86. 








done alittle wireing


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 Looks good Travis!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 6 2007, 03:52 AM~8482098
> *:0  :0  Looks good Travis!!
> *


Hell yeah! :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS NICE BRO


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like all those build.....they are really good homie keep it up


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thats nice travis


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

all ur cars look good homie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

so whats next dude


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

my bad dude server stopped workin for me


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thats nice travis


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL. Thanks bro. Didn't have to say it 8 times tho. :biggrin: Dunno whats next. I need to get crackin on that all out build off 67.  


Heres the finished product with outside pics. I just kept the build up in here. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=355002


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 6 2007, 11:31 AM~8483969
> *LOL.   Thanks bro.   Didn't have to say it 8 times tho.   :biggrin:    Dunno whats next.  I need to get crackin on that all out build off 67.
> Heres the finished product with outside pics.  I just kept the build up in here.
> 
> ...


i just liked it that much :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

been messing with this drop top cutty I got from the big homie marinate. Now to get me a (ANOTHER) donor grand national kit and finish it up real quick. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a sexy bitch! :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice!! that all goes together well!! the paint the mods everything looks damn good!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT DAM THATS A MEAN ASS LOCKUP!


----------



## guero culero (say) (Jun 30, 2007)

you got some nice models


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

nice cutty travis :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 9 2007, 07:37 AM~8511267
> *been messing with this drop top cutty I got from the big homie marinate.  Now to get me a  (ANOTHER)  donor grand national kit and finish it up real quick.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Damn, that looks killer!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks J. 

I got me another donor grand national kit coming with the all chrome suspention. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 11:15 PM~8557799
> *Thanks J.
> 
> I got me another donor grand national kit coming with the all chrome suspention.  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

DICKHEAD!!

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 05:38 AM~8434579
> *caddy done as much as I can do right now.  I can add the wires in the trunk and the side windows and sunroof.  But still have to wait on the decals.
> 
> 
> ...



back up. Got 2 of the wheels muraled out. Unless someone fucked with them while I was asleep yesterday. :angry: Hope the decals stick, I know last time was a BITCH!!! Going to shoot some clear over them soon as I get home and hopefully they are good to go.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

cutty looks good, but theres still sumthin bout the casting that aint hittin me right.....

that caddy is FUCKIN SICK!!!! if that ever goes up for sale its mine......

got any close up pics of the booty kit?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 15 2007, 11:44 PM~8566639
> *cutty looks good, but theres still sumthin bout the casting that aint hittin me right.....
> that caddy is FUCKIN SICK!!!! if that ever goes up for sale its mine......
> 
> ...


its the hood.... kinda too flat..... Biggs fixed the new one a bit tho.... gonna hit them up when they're ready....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i think that and the bottom of the front bumper looks kinda curved, like its smilin. also wassup with the grills on those?
only 1 ive ever seen with them was 1 that mini did a while back...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 02:44 AM~8566639
> *cutty looks good, but theres still sumthin bout the casting that aint hittin me right.....
> 
> that caddy is FUCKIN SICK!!!! if that ever goes up for sale its mine......
> ...



yea, somethings weird huh? I think its the wheel openings or something? Dunno, but something has been eating me about it too. 

I think the one I got from 1ofaknd is better. (besides the damn sun warped it) I need to get another, or chop the top and have 2 drops. 

naw, no booty pics.  I'll get some. 


Dunno if I would sell this one, it come from bodine. I've just been adding a few small details to it.  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 02:51 AM~8566650
> *i think that and the bottom of the front bumper looks kinda curved, like its smilin. also wassup with the grills on those?
> only 1 ive ever seen with them was 1 that mini did a while back...
> *



I think on this grille.  I'm going to order a pc of PE or just get 2 PE grille for the 34 ford or whatever they are and cut them to shape. Shouldn't be too hard. 

HollyHood used a caddy grille and cut it down. Looks good, but his is a euro. So that might make a difference.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got me ready to start on mine now. was gonna do the muraled mouldings too but i still aint picked a color for them yet. just know 2 more days and im hittin autozone for etching primer, filler primer, black, and sum clear and then its on :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 02:51 AM~8566650
> *i think that and the bottom of the front bumper looks kinda curved, like its smilin. also wassup with the grills on those?
> only 1 ive ever seen with them was 1 that mini did a while back...
> *




the bumper smiling because its been smashed in. Just look at the lock up. :biggrin: :biggrin: Smashing front and back bumper. :cheesy: 





Do it bro, I need to pull the murals off and re do them all. Some are cut crooked, some slipped b4 they was dry. Going to focas on the wheels 1st, then see how much of the decals I have left, then fix the problems.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

muraling the wheels too? :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 03:02 AM~8566671
> *muraling the wheels too?  :0  :0  :0
> *



yup I started 2 of them yesterday. I had a set done b4, but changed them. Actually the same set I'm doing this time. Its a pain in the ass to get the decal to sit flat on the lip and stay there where you want it. I left alittle bit of a painted lip then slid the decal back a hair.  

I'll post a pic when I get home here in a couple hours.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

didn't mini tell u to get that decal set stuff.... :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 03:10 AM~8566682
> *didn't mini tell u to get that decal set stuff....  :twak:
> *



nope? But you hit me again with that stick and your going to need decal stuff. :angry: I'm going to clear them.  If that don't work I'll see what minis talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 03:24 AM~8566693
> *nope?   But you hit me again with that stick and your going to need decal stuff.   :angry:      I'm going to clear them.      If that don't work I'll see what minis talking about.   :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that will damn near work wont it? Good enough? :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: THATS BAD ASS TRAVIS :worship:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I like that idea.





I might have to steal it :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 16 2007, 07:40 AM~8567375
> *I like that idea.
> I might have to steal it :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



no stealing going on here............. do it!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Very nice caddy Low!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks really good homie.....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn u got me chompin at the bit to get the bills paid so i can make a small ebay purchase. time to go do sum pricing....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 17 2007, 01:00 AM~8574564
> *damn u got me chompin at the bit to get the bills paid so i can make a small ebay purchase. time to go do sum pricing....
> *



what you trying to get??? :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

trumpeter mc....
damn near $40 on ebay :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 17 2007, 01:03 AM~8574573
> *trumpeter mc....
> damn near $40 on ebay :angry:
> *



they are WELL FUCKING WORTH IT!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jul 7 2007, 05:00 PM~8255652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





heres mine, Still need to finish it. :angry:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah i noticed that from fireflys build. i got BIG MASSIVE HUGE plans for 1 too. too much time to think at work. does any1 sell marbleizer in a spray can?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

them patterns r coo. kinda like what i wanna do but a different color, and straighter than i want mine too be....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Dunno? I'm sure they do, they have everything else.  


That one turned out alright I guess for being my 1st time pen striping a car like that. Specially all by hand. That was a pain in the ass. Trying to hold it and stripe it with 2 kids running around and shit.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol i can imagine. if i do a gold base with candy green as the primary, how would i get the patterns to show up darker? what would look better, lighter or darker patterns? im only patterning the roof...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

both dark and lighter patterens. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

but its only gonna be 1 pattern for the whole roof.had a friend that had a white elko with kinda curly candy red patterns on the roof and i wanna do sumthin like that....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

used a silver base and duplicolor metalspeks orange for patterns...










and duplicolor metalcast green over it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

orange patterens under there? Never would have guessed from the pics of it now.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn so i could do a gold base with orange patterns under candy grren and it SHOULD come out just right?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hopefully.... test on a scrap body.....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

will do...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the raspberry 61 i painted using a new paint... doin a lest body to see what kind of clear/ kandy works good with it.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2007, 10:34 PM~8581495
> *the PINK 61 i painted using a new paint... doin a lest body to see what kind of clear/ kandy works good with it.....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 17 2007, 11:23 PM~8582137
> *
> *


 :twak: :twak: raspberry......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:27 AM~8582145
> *:twak:  :twak:  raspberry......
> 
> *



that don't even look like paint. Looks like carpet fresh or something. Post the PINK spray can.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lol got it at a craft store..... its for flower decorators.... lol


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

it sure is purdy tho


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the raspberry looks good on that frame. Goes well with the pink body and purple interior. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lol..... the body and floorpans are all raspberry.... the frame is brushpainted some testors engine red and the interior is lavender..... get it strait dammit.... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:46 AM~8582179
> *lol..... the body and floorpans are all raspberry.... the frame is brushpainted some testors engine red and the interior is lavender..... get it strait dammit.... :uh:
> *



you get str8 damit! Shopping in the flower section buying pink paints and shit. :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just lookin for different colors homie....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you'd do the same shit to me. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

OH MY GOD you should see the curtains i just bought...... :scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 05:56 AM~8582190
> *OH      MY    GOD      you should see the curtains i just bought......  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i like the elco


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:16 AM~8756194
> *i like the elco
> *



what elco???? The red LS. You should buy it and finish it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 7 2007, 09:40 PM~8743070
> *solved my fender situation.......................
> fuck the fenders!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

love the high-boy look that thing got homie....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 03:07 AM~8756280
> *love the high-boy look that thing got homie....
> *



Yea I'm really starting to like that build. Got it primed in flat black. :cheesy: Everything but the cab. I need to sand and putty the chop a few more times. Got the flat head partly assembled.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

don't need to putty it..... rat rods got raw welds half the time.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 03:15 AM~8756289
> *don't need to putty it..... rat rods got raw welds half the time.....
> *



hearse said we're not building rat rods. Custom hot rods.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......... :uh: :uh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

speaking of hi boys.... its about that time :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 03:35 AM~8756312
> *speaking of hi boys.... its about that time :biggrin:
> *




YES SIR!!!! The clock says 6.45 am, but my head is saying 20 after 4.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lmao i wasnt even talkin bout that


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 04:00 AM~8756330
> *lmao i wasnt even talkin bout that
> *


ohhhhhhh. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the windows put in. 









alittle more details.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

started the wiring of the trunk. 









and added more murals thru out. Shitty pic but you get the idea.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

trunk mirrors and murals. 











you can see the muraled out dishes.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good lil homie! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 15 2007, 06:28 AM~8795716
> *Lookin' good lil homie! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm like 3x your size. :biggrin: 


thanks guys.......hope to put the finishing touches on this today or tonight.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres the new cabinet. I need to finish up the living room floor to put it in there. Looks WAY better then the last one. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

can i have it now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 15 2007, 10:00 AM~8796490
> *can i have it now
> *



what the caddy. Sure. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 15 2007, 11:07 AM~8796512
> *what the caddy.  Sure.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

CADDY LOOKIN GOOD LOW THATS A NICE DISPLAY CASE YOU GOT !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit its yours. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 15 2007, 11:38 AM~8796611
> *shit its yours.    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


use to be  ...you just pimped my ride, well your ride now :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

am I tired and not think clearly or what? I was cleaning the garage. The last owners left some shit. A old 1 pc cabinet. So I used it for alittle while. Got ready to throw it out and burn the fucker and thought...........Instead of building a paint booth why not this? Should work huh? Cut 2 holes for 2 fans, add alittle light. Its sitting up infront of a window. So getting fumes out is no problem. Going to find something or make something to sit the cars on and swivel. Or order 2 paint holders. 

Whats you guys think. To ghetto. Go ahead and burn it or start cutting and wireing? 
just a old ass cabinet. 

















got space for 2. Or the body in one and other body color parts in the other.








got a sheet of plexy ready. 








fits almost perfectly. Alittle cuting and trimming. Add some hindges. Got another sheet about 1/2 the size incase I need windows for extra light. 








Trying to clean the garage alittle. Going to stack the diecast to the ceiling....one big wall. 
This is the detail area.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey RO.......finally got the balls to try your "kentucky gold" 


















:cheesy: not badddddd.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

does it work pretty good bro!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 24 2007, 07:01 AM~8857792
> *does it work pretty good bro!!!
> *


what???? The metal cast orange to make gold? YES. Better than spending the $$$ for gold plating. Be careful with it. Take it light on the coats. 1 or 2 did this.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE CADDY LOOKS GOOD...AND U SHOULD MAKE A PAINT BOOTH WITH THE CABINET BRO!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE WORK ON THE RIDES AND BOOTH


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That cabinet would difinitly work. If its just gonna end up in the garbage might as well make use of it until something better comes along.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 24 2007, 08:20 AM~8858170
> *That cabinet would difinitly work.  If its just gonna end up in the garbage might as well make use of it until something better comes along.....
> *




kinda what I though. Alittle work, not much and it'll be a good little booth. Plus I wanted something big enough for heads, valve covers, oil pans W/E. 


Thanks homies!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

61 for the Bodine buildoff.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!  :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

oh shit wat happend :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

x100000000000000000000000000


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

peeled the damn tape. :angry: Painted the top yesterday. Peeled the tape today and this happened. Going in the brake fluid.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

how long did you let the body color gas b4 you taped? and why does it look like there are patterns under where the paint peeled?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yes there was patterened decals under the candy. :angry: :angry: 

This car was painted a few months ago.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2007, 01:15 PM~8868800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  homie you need to foil that trim not paint it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 10:10 PM~8871417
> *  homie you need to foil that trim not paint it
> *



gotta look real close when they are in the car.  Plus thinking about gold foiling them.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homie its a vert... don't pull no hearse driver shit now.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 10:20 PM~8871475
> *homie its a vert... don't pull no hearse driver shit now.....
> *



   

THEY ARE NOT DONE!!! :cheesy: Look the arm rest aren't even finished.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 25 2007, 10:10 PM~8871417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BETTER FOCKER?  :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good now bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BLACK & MILD WINES TASTE BOMB!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good Travis. :biggrin:


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2007, 08:38 PM~7938374
> *Got the supervisor lookin over my shoulder the whole build time.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwww she's soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 26 2007, 12:52 PM~8874783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you. That was I dunno 6 months ago. Shes almost a year now. :0 Her brothers almost 5. Where did the time go?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 26 2007, 03:15 AM~8872487
> *BETTER FOCKER?    :cheesy:
> *


yes fukker much better... gotta keep you on your toes homie.... feel free to comment on my shit if u see something homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 26 2007, 09:04 PM~8877497
> *uffin:  uffin:
> Thanks bro.
> thank you.  That was I dunno 6 months ago.  Shes almost a year now.  :0    Her brothers almost 5.  Where did the time go?
> *


I know times fly man I remember my hang out spot was the lil' treehouse in my friends yard now it's the Nightclub lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8877518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Shits gone too fast.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338082


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

your welcome homie.... lol..... its even got the right grill huh....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 11:29 AM~8977533
> *your welcome homie.... lol..... its even got the right grill huh....
> *



the headlights look like arse. All one pc chrome bubbled out lights.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^







> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 8 2007, 06:12 AM~8951417
> *thanks bro....
> heres some better pics,  outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i know theelco will come out nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 08:34 AM~8977581
> *:uh:  :uh: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


no headlight lenses and u got no coils in the rear.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2007, 11:36 AM~8977593
> *i know theelco will come out nice
> *



don't matter, I'm sending it to Mosthated after its built.  :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 11:38 AM~8977602
> *no headlight lenses and u got no coils in the rear....  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: read the bottom line of the quote
:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

61 looks good, can't wait to see that elco


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I got my caddy grille from Mini. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i want 1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 16 2007, 11:33 AM~9014501
> *i want 1!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



you know who you need to talk to.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i wnt one i want one.lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

messing with this while messing with the MOSTHATED ELCO.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

for those who don't remember. Its almost done. Just had to re-do the body.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wasnt that for sale at once


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 05:50 AM~9028606
> *for those who don't remember.  Its almost done.  Just had to re-do the body.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 18 2007, 04:47 PM~9033013
> *wasnt that for sale at once
> *



everythings for sale at once :biggrin: I bought it off here a couple years ago.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gold motor and suspension too????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2007, 08:03 PM~9034480
> *gold motor and suspension too????
> *



no   Just chassie, some interior and randumb parts.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nm then..... you are of no use to me..... :uh: :uh: 




























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lol!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

do they make that suade shit in black? If so who can hook it up, never seen it around here.  




























I'm thinking the black spokes, suade black top and some interior. This burnt orange color with the caddy patterens. All locked up.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 05:16 AM~9036661
> *do they make that suade shit in black?    If so who can hook it up,  never seen it around here.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sounds nice


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i dunno about the suede stuff bro but the duplicolor fabric paint comes is gloss and flat black....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 19 2007, 04:45 AM~9036779
> *i dunno about the suede stuff bro but the duplicolor fabric paint comes is gloss and flat black....
> *




I'll look for that bro, thanks man. 

Wonder what the outcome of that shit is tho? Is it kinda furry like the suede paints?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

u should keep the top tan


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TRAVIS!! candy over the decals and keep it all tan orange and gold

:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That orange paint looks good. The black would be dope but might tone the orange down some?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 19 2007, 04:23 PM~9040972
> *That orange paint looks good. The black would be dope but might tone the orange down some?
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Oct 19 2007, 03:06 PM~9040873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  might just keep the tan then. :cheesy: 

thanks peeps.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats lookin good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got more of the decals. Going to cut them and see If I'm going to add more of them. Dunno just yet? 


I still need more of them. I actully was going to buy acouple caddy kits, but they are donks and don't have these decals. 

ANYBODY GOT ANY LET ME KNOW. Thanks CRXLOWRIDER for the ones homie. Hit me up if you do have some. Trades, cash, mo, check, western union, food stamps. whatever you need.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

the tan i used on the black caddy and the 32 ford is duplicolor vinyl and fabric paint. it doesnt come out fuzzy....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 12:52 AM~9070779
> *got more of the decals.  Going to cut them and see If I'm going to add more of them.    Dunno just yet?
> I still need more of them.    I actully was going to buy acouple caddy kits,    but they are donks and don't have these decals.
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: i got a lowrider caddy kit i just got homie hit me up


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS NICE BRO, GOOD COLOR COMBO


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 25 2007, 10:37 AM~9080779
> *LOOKS NICE BRO, GOOD COLOR COMBO
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks homies. Been working on it little by little.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got bored last night and broke out some decals. 















































now if I could just break everything else out and build something. :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im lovin those decals rides look good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cuizinlow made those for me. :cheesy: They are sweet!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

howd you get the colors to match like that? they look a lot more realistic then the ones that come with some of the models


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2007, 06:42 PM~9337178
> *cuizinlow  made those for me.    :cheesy:    They are sweet!!!!
> *



send me some homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 06:24 PM~9356850
> *send me some homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you know where to go.............. I need more myself. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Started this EVO for my little brother. He's got a newer Lanser right now but loves the EVO's. So far all I've done is hit it with some white for a base. Cut the inner fender out to lay er down. Had to smooth out the wheels on the inside to fit the tires. No engine or nothing, so it shouldn't take long. Weather premitting anyhow. 

I think I'll cut it down the belt line and paint it silver and blue.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!!!


----------



## K-Tena (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice tuner bro, that shits gonna sit on the ground by the looks of it :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 5 2007, 01:22 PM~9380701
> *nice tuner bro, that shits gonna sit on the ground by the looks of it :thumbsup:
> *




yup yup. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 25 2007, 02:26 PM~9300634
> *
> now if I could just break everything else out and build something.  :uh:
> *



nuthin to it but to do it bro...... 

evo is lookin good so far :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 5 2007, 08:29 PM~9384448
> *nuthin to it but to do it bro......
> 
> evo is lookin good so far :biggrin:
> *



you know it bro. 

Its got the cahssie plate on it and thats where it'll sit. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

finally got to throw some silver on this EVO. Hope I can do the blue here soon.   











Bee working on the interior alittle also.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice ,bro:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 5 2007, 10:22 AM~9380701
> *nice tuner bro, that shits gonna sit on the ground by the looks of it :thumbsup:
> *


sitting on the ground waiting for the sledge hammer? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k bro lookin good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2007, 10:26 PM~9407261
> *sitting on the ground waiting for the sledge hammer?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> j/k bro lookin good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Maybe.....................We'll have to see how it turns out. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got this back out and messed with it while messing with the evo last night. 

Suspention done, interior done, engine almost done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

been working on this, hope to finish it here soon. :cheesy: 



































































down to just small things now. It could use a nice wet coat of clear, but with this shitty weather........ :uh: Debateing on gold painting the front and rear bumpers.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whats with the crappy pics? take some good ones.... :buttkick:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2007, 12:21 AM~9457779
> *whats with the crappy pics? take some good ones....  :buttkick:
> *


the good camera is at work. My camera suxs ass.   I'll take better finished pics of it.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

let me know when you wanna sell this one!  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 15 2007, 12:25 AM~9457803
> *let me know when you wanna sell this one!   :biggrin:
> *




sheeeet, everythings got a price tag homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

whatcha want for it?! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 15 2007, 12:27 AM~9457815
> *whatcha want for it?! :biggrin:
> *











1 million dollars. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 14 2007, 09:33 PM~9457843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i just might have something to trade for that imp :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 15 2007, 04:22 AM~9458350
> *i just might have something to trade for that imp :biggrin:
> *



don't know about all that, but it would look sweet with a badass trunk mural.  hint hint. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 15 2007, 06:13 PM~9460664
> *don't know about all that,  but it would look sweet with a badass trunk mural.        hint hint.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 the right mural would set off the patterned side. i like it


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 15 2007, 04:13 PM~9460664
> *don't know about all that,  but it would look sweet with a badass trunk mural.        hint hint.  :biggrin:
> *


is that so bwhahahahahaha LOL ,...........pm me homie :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good Trav like the caddy decals on the sides


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

Dude after seen the first pics i was like "oh i'm gunna tell him i like this one, wait no this one!"

and on and on and on.....etc.


Normally i am just nice, but i realy like your models! good job homie!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks homies. I deffently need to step up into the next level. 

I'm actually done with the drop top 65, I'll take good pics tonight at work. All but the hood is done........................I kinda need to find it. I think its in the garage.   



Cruzin ....................PM SENT> :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

teaser pics until I get to work in a few hours. :uh: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats a big ass switch skull lol. looks tight though,whered you get it??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

work pics. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

my hood is warped and missing on top of that. My orignal plan was to add a block and no engine details and glue the hood shut. Thats why the engine detail got half assed. 

Anyone got a spare LMK what you want for it and we can work something out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i really like the color combos and stance on this fukker travis..... where your 67 at??


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this car is by far one of the best!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 16 2007, 09:47 PM~9467208
> *i really like the color combos and stance on this fukker travis..... where your 67 at??
> *



Thanks brother. The stance is a must for gold plated chassies. :biggrin: Wish the bottom of the interior panel would have been plated also.  


What 67? I got 3 wips. 
DRAMA, the black, red and silver one Zfelix painted. Awaiting on a patterend and smoothed fire wall. There is a lt1 out of a coprice going in there as well, with matching patterened air cleaner. 

GOLD DIGGER, the pretty gold one I got from Marinate. Been to cold to paint stuff for it and it needs another shot of clear. 

Then, 
LOOKIN FOR DRAMA, its still all cut opened. Haven't done shit to it. The chassie and engine is done, just need to do the rest. 

Both the last 2 cars are waiting on some foam from cruzinlow for interior also. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the all-out one....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 16 2007, 11:05 PM~9467603
> *the all-out one....
> *



its stashed away some where.   I got in to deep, had to break from it. I need to pull it back out. I was getting alot done in the little time I was messing with it. 

this one? LOOKING FOR DRAMA :biggrin: 






































GOLD DIGGER





















DRAMA


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea thats the one..... how much for the gold digger? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 12:27 AM~9467941
> *yea thats the one..... how much for the gold digger?  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

can't do that homie.................Thats a gift from Marinate. :0 :cheesy: 

Actually that was going to be the color for the all out one, may have to re-think that paint sceme. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fine.... i'll paint my own.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 12:57 AM~9468056
> *fine.... i'll paint my own....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work Low!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass Homie they all look good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 16 2007, 09:59 PM~9468063
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Dec 17 2007, 09:02 AM~9468988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 16 2007, 07:48 PM~9466715
> *my hood is warped and missing on top of that.  My orignal plan was to add a block and no engine details and glue the hood shut.    Thats why the engine detail got half assed.
> 
> Anyone got a spare LMK what you want for it and we can work something out.
> *




come on peeps. Someones got a hood. Lets make a deal.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 20 2007, 06:52 PM~9497719
> *come on peeps.    Someones got a hood.    Lets make a deal.
> *


ok man.... might as well send you one.... i'll use the body for practice and the chassis under a 76....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2007, 12:16 AM~9498978
> *ok man.... might as well send you one.... i'll use the body for practice and the chassis under a 76....
> *



thanks homie. Your da man brother. Hearsedriver said he might, so just hold off for a minute and see. I'd rather split his kit then yours. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yo travis if you still need a hood hit me up. i got like 5 65s and a couple spare bodies. if i got an extra hood you got it bro....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

back to the topic now boys!!!! :biggrin: 

































































[/quote]


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 06:26 PM~9505551
> *GOT MY LAST 2 FOR 12 SHIPPED EACH :0
> 
> *


sometimes u get lucky


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn post whore drama in the build topic :uh: :biggrin: 






anyways. Back to the matter at hand. 


Project EVO. Had a half way desent day to paint today. The top fogged alittle, and I think I may flip flop the colors anyways. But its starting to come together. 




























whats ya think? Colors need flipped?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

after I get the paint lined out, I'll add these done the sides. I think? 












Cut the trunk opened too. Going to add some resin square kickers in there.  and a few air tanks.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 09:34 PM~9635651
> *damn post whore drama in the build topic  :uh:  :biggrin:
> anyways.    Back to the matter at hand.
> Project EVO.    Had a half way desent day to paint today.    The top fogged alittle,    and
> ...


 :yes: looks good but would look sexy flipped! :biggrin: 

just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 11:36 PM~9635684
> *after I get the paint lined out,    I'll add these done the sides.  I think?
> 
> 
> ...


itll look good either way. espesailly with the H2 decals


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 09:34 PM~9635651
> *damn post whore drama in the build topic  :uh:  :biggrin:
> anyways.    Back to the matter at hand.
> Project EVO.    Had a half way desent day to paint today.    The top fogged alittle,    and I think I may flip flop the colors anyways.    But its starting to come together.
> ...


im gonna sue


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good Travis!! I like the paint how it is, but it'd look good either way bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Jan 7 2008, 09:38 PM~9635715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homie.  May just keep going with it and decide later. After interior and all that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

side graphics would look killer hoime


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 11:24 PM~9636896
> *side graphics would look killer hoime
> *



the decals hit the door handels really well. Paint the handels black and it'll all flow together. :cheesy: 

hope to get crackin on this ASAP!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

color combo is bad ass

leave it as is and add those decals

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 8 2008, 07:25 AM~9637919
> *color combo is bad ass
> 
> leave it as is and add those decals
> ...


X2
Looks real nice!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

looks all good the way it is bro, slap them decals on and move on to the next step homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Jan 8 2008, 06:25 AM~9637919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks peeps. :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn bro, lookin' good! I better get off my ass, you're making me look like an amateur!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 8 2008, 10:49 AM~9639120
> *Damn bro, lookin' good! I better get off my ass, you're making me look like an amateur!
> *



Shit homie. :uh: :uh: 

You may bust one with one or two a year, they are still nicer then the 20 I put out all together.  

maybe we should buildoff. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: JK


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 10:58 AM~9639194
> *Shit homie.    :uh:  :uh:
> 
> You may bust one with one or two a year,    they are still nicer then the 20 I put out all together.
> ...


Shit bro, I still haven't finished my 2-door big body for my build-off with twinn.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 8 2008, 11:01 AM~9639229
> *Shit bro, I still haven't finished my 2-door big body for my build-off with twinn.
> *



I think you lost that one. :biggrin: 

I know the feeling tho. My and hearse had that "outside the box" build off, I'm not done. He isn't either tho. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

tax time around the corner. About time to put the plastic on hold for a minute and start this long lost project.    

I call this motivation. :uh: 









trying to mock up the trunk to see how I want things. Thinking 3 banks of batts in the corners and leave the middle opened. Will probally angle the pumps and tilt them alittle. 











going to get the snake pit under the hood cleaned up 1st. 

















we don't need to stinking smog shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet homie....

   



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2008, 09:57 PM~9655880
> *tax time around the corner.    About time to put the plastic on hold for a minute and start this long lost project.
> 
> I call this motivation.  :uh:
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah i think im gonna have to get me some more 22's soon


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 10 2008, 01:02 AM~9655907
> *fukkin sweet homie....
> 
> 
> *




thanks brother. 

too bad I've had this bitch for 2 years now and no further now then when I got it. I've put 16 miles on it.   

Time to get some shit done. 


1st thing the gas tank, wheels and pumps are going to louisville to get sprayed and the tank, wheels and pumps are getting pin stripped. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shit the other day i pulled my old set of 13" chinas out from under the house and started to clean them up.... fukkin china chrome..... :angry: thinkin about throwin them on my wagon for motivation....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hellz yea. I'll be rollin this year!!!! I said that last year too, but moved and all that. So this year its on like donkey kong. 


Gotta get this bitch in the garage. Where its parked now is the 77 impala parking spot. Going to do alittle to it also. Probally just fix the trans and drive it for a minute.  Then I'll add onto the side of the garage with a car port to park it in.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro ,like the ride holmez, those baby blue spokes are bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> So this year its on like donkey kong.
> 
> 
> Nice! love the color matched spokes! I scored a full airbag setup for FREE!!! gonna bag my car and paint it this year too! ELECTRIC LIME GREEN!!w/ 1 yellow and 1 purple stripe down the side!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

those blue spokes look sweet on there. ya get all that smog bullshit off...did that to my 5th lol. im gonna juice the 5th this spring too :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> fuck ya bro ,like the ride holmez, those baby blue spokes are bad ass :biggrin:


thanks homie. They'll look better when I get them do the Ville to get pinstripped. :cheesy: 





> > So this year its on like donkey kong.
> > Nice! love the color matched spokes! I scored a full airbag setup for FREE!!! gonna bag my car and paint it this year too! ELECTRIC LIME GREEN!!w/ 1 yellow and 1 purple stripe down the side!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

damn son, that mofos going to be BRIGHT!!! :biggrin: 
:nicoderm: :yes: :yes: gunna keep the grey vynal top but you'll see me comin from miles away! if not from the paint, then you'll see the sparks when i drager on the pavment! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 10 2008, 09:31 PM~9663807
> *damn son,    that mofos going to be BRIGHT!!!    :biggrin:
> :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  gunna keep the grey vynal top but you'll see me comin from  miles away!  if not from the paint, then you'll see the sparks when i drager on the pavment! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


I juice this ones its deffently a frame dragger. :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2008, 09:37 PM~9663881
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I juice this ones its deffently a frame dragger.    :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: nice! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im planin on gettin a pair of dragin blocks and mounting em to my k-frame :0 so the sparks will be coming from the front :biggrin: theres a pic of a rivi doin that and i though it looks cool as fuck so im gonna do it :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I think the colors look good the way they are. How ever i would take the paint mask and make the whole separating line the graphic. hard to explain but ill try.. the tribal would be same blue as on top.. only half o the tribal will be over the silver thus making the separating line the bottom edge of the tribal.. Does that make sense I can see it in my mind but I dont think im sayign it right..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The EVO is lookin good bro 

Good Lucky on the new project


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 10 2008, 09:56 PM~9664077
> *I think the colors look good the way they are. How ever i would take the paint mask and make the whole separating line the graphic. hard to explain but ill try.. the tribal would be same blue as on top.. only half o the tribal will be over the silver thus making the separating line the bottom edge of the tribal.. Does that make sense I can see it in my mind but I dont think im sayign it right..
> *


 :uh: what!?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Like so..









Any one laughs at my killer paint skills and its on.. LMAO.. The lower edge of the blue is the bottom of the tribal.. making the separating line the tribal..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 10 2008, 09:56 PM~9664077
> *I think the colors look good the way they are. How ever i would take the paint mask and make the whole separating line the graphic. hard to explain but ill try.. the tribal would be same blue as on top.. only half o the tribal will be over the silver thus making the separating line the bottom edge of the tribal.. Does that make sense I can see it in my mind but I dont think im sayign it right..
> *



yea, I know what your saying. 


Mask the tribal blue into the silver. :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 10 2008, 10:05 PM~9664168
> *Like so..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
















j/k! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

KILLER PHOTOSHOP SKILLS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but yea, I knew what you was saying. I'll have to try that. :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Shit photoshop. Thats straight up MS Paint.. Im to cheap to buy any real programs.. 

Those wheels look killer on there to.. What wheels are they.. They kinda look like aoshima wheels but the hub part looks different..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 10 2008, 10:10 PM~9664235
> *Shit photoshop. Thats straight up MS Paint.. Im to cheap to buy any real programs..
> 
> Those wheels look killer on there to.. What wheels are they.. They kinda look like aoshima wheels but the hub part looks different..
> *



those are donk wheels shaved down and slammed into a import interga tire. :cheesy: 


I got some like 26 from one of the newer kits that I did the same with.  Shaved them and fitted them into the 22? tires. They are still little too big for this build.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Gotta wait on foil and wheels, then I can clear and finish it up. Gotta check out to see the real 59 interior. 




59 impala for the homie MOSTHATED!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

repost..... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 12:30 AM~9688425
> *repost.....  :uh:
> *



your mom..... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=368404&st=100

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 12:38 AM~9688484
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=368404&st=100
> 
> :uh:
> *




yea. Its built for him. But I'm building it so why not have it in my thread? :uh: 


Plus its whoreing without whoreing. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

who u callin a whore.... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

like my 53? i'm undecided on the paint tho.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 01:31 AM~9688816
> *who u callin a whore....  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 01:34 AM~9688830
> *
> 
> 
> ...




REPOST!!!!  X2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 7 2008, 09:34 PM~9635651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







WHO CAN GET ME A TRIBAL PAINT MASK???????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well walmart before..... but good luck now.... :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:22 AM~9689097
> *well walmart before..... but good luck now....  :dunno:
> *




mine never had cool shit like that. :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the one by me still has some, the skulls and some others


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 14 2008, 02:51 AM~9689243
> *the one by me still has some, the skulls and some others
> *



go by there and LMK. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

which ones u lookin for ill see if they got them


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

59 is lookin hella good bro, i like that shit :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good lookin good


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 14 2008, 09:33 AM~9690235
> *lookin good lookin good
> *


X2 bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2008, 09:28 PM~9688410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks for all the possitive feedback homies! Get the shit I need for this and call er done. Shouldn't be too long, hopefully not too long. A.D.D. might kick in and make me start something else.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 08:27 PM~9697868
> *thanks for all the possitive feedback homies!    Get the shit I need for this and call er done.    Shouldn't be too long,    hopefully not too long.    A.D.D. might kick in and make me start something else.    *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

ROLLIN, I know I know.........REPOST> :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 20 2008, 09:50 PM~9743068
> *started and FINISHED this one this weekend.  All besides the wheels.  I'm running low on sets and waiting for some to come in the mail.    Other then that she is completed.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

picture me rollin.................









I need a new fuckin door.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 27 2008, 03:08 PM~9797865
> *picture me rollin.................
> 
> 
> ...


***...... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

didn't mess with the plastic much this weekend. Started to foil the MOSTHATED CC rides.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2008, 06:10 PM~9797884
> *i'm a ***......  :uh:
> *



are you trying to come onto me? :ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: rides lookin good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u the one askin me to picture you.... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2008, 06:12 PM~9797897
> *u the one askin me to picture you....  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 





got the W2 saturday. Almost juice time. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

repost again :twak: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 28 2008, 10:40 PM~9810765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this is somewhat the route I almost took with the grand prix.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

sweeeet


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2008, 01:45 AM~9810791
> *this is somewhat the route I almost took with the grand prix.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah bro! Love that roof!!!

Thats a great old skool ride anyway!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 29 2008, 03:46 AM~9810971
> *Hell yeah bro! Love that roof!!!
> 
> Thats a great old skool ride anyway!!!
> *



painted masking tape.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2008, 12:48 PM~9811943
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Real nice...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides r lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 10:34 PM~9837162
> *yea  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i like your car homie when i come down we goin cruzin in that?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry homie double post


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks sick on them wires homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hope to have it juiced by then and we'll piss all the neighbors off rollin around with the frame on the pavement. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

it was SOOOOOOO fucking cold today putting them on there. I said fuck that blue on the WW. Water would have froze anyways. Plus its raining right now and ICE everywhere on my way to work. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 07:46 PM~9838012
> *it was SOOOOOOO fucking cold today putting them on there.    I said fuck that blue on the WW.    Water would have froze anyways.    Plus its raining right now and ICE everywhere on my way to work.    :angry:
> *


  i'll be nice..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2008, 10:51 PM~9838072
> * i'll be nice.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yea I know what you got planned. I see that fuckin calander EVERY DAY! :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 07:53 PM~9838096
> *yea I know what you got planned.    I see that fuckin calander EVERY DAY!  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yea... i forgot about it.... i don't even need to post pics..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowandBeyond, zfelix


sup homie. Fly your ass out here and paint this bitch. :biggrin: you see how ugly it is.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

look hella sweet bro wit the rims on the olds :biggrin: 
waiting for my 13s to come in the mail


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

oldsmopile looks good homie. love the decal on the rear window too.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin clean bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whered you get that decal anyways?? i want one for my 5th :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 1 2008, 11:11 AM~9841328
> *whered you get that decal anyways?? i want one for my 5th  :biggrin:
> *



call the number and get one. :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=233267

I left the web site off the decal and just used the phone #.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 1 2008, 11:11 AM~9840849
> *Lookin clean bro
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

New baby to the Low family. :0 :0 :0 :0 

Thanks cruzinlow! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats nice :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shit.... somebody got deep pockets..... fukkin killer.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

don't even want to know what I gave for that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just to cover the resin kit is already a lot..... then add the full custom interior and paint..... damn..... i'd hate to know....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

We'll just say it was another BADASS resin I had in my stash.   Custom painted and shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the cutty vert??????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I wish.........I got more cuttys. 




Minis custom painted LS malibu drop top. :tears: :tears: He's gonna kick my ass.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

olds looks good bro. i been puttin in a little work on the 79 too. ill send ya pics in a couple days when i get thru with my homework. like to have ur advice on sumthin anyway...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool bro, hit me up whenever.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

awww hell yeah shes lookin good bro, cant wait till i get mine and give that one a crazy cruzinlow interior :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2008, 07:03 PM~9857344
> *awww hell yeah shes lookin good bro, cant wait till i get mine and give that one a crazy cruzinlow interior :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *




fuck yea homie!!!! Should be a few weeks homie. Sorry for the delay, I think all the little extras will make up for the wait tho homie. :cheesy: 

This one will defently be looked at while doing my interior.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

oh yes oh yes gotta luv that shit bro :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That caprice is badass bro sick as hell


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

sup bro ..i was just checkin out your topic and damn :0 you got some sick builds man  keep it up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

gettin better homie, getting better. 







I need to go thru it myself. I was arranging pics in photobucket and probally deleted some of them.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 3 2008, 05:59 PM~9856969
> *New baby to the Low family.    :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Thanks cruzinlow!  :cheesy:
> ...





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that cold homie just beautiful i cant wait to see that in person damn.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2008, 03:53 AM~9868111
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



thanx homie, im glad that you like the car as much as i do, cant wait to see wat ya put in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That is some fine work Bro....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 11:33 AM~9869642
> *thanx homie, im glad that you like the car as much as i do, cant wait to see wat ya put in the trunk :biggrin:
> *



few other little details here and there too. Side windows and shit. What ever I can do to make it alittle better if I can. Doughs pumps in the trunk.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

why did u chop the 1960 chevy pick up 


thats wrong it looks better with a stock top


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

why did u chop the 1960 chevy pick up 


thats wrong it looks better with a stock top


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 06:57 PM~9874461
> *why did u chop the 1960 chevy pick up
> thats wrong it looks better with a stock top
> *


why did u chop and channel the rig???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

my bad, didn't know you wanted it with a non chopped top. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

wat the hell is he complaning about thats a badd ass truck bro:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 10:33 PM~9874852
> *wat the hell is he complaning about thats a badd ass truck bro:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


haters  :twak:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 6 2008, 12:33 AM~9874852
> *wat the hell is he complaning about thats a badd ass truck bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 thats fuckin awsome!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks homies. Been more worried about the real ride then the plastic ones. Talked to the hydro installer yesterday. He's ready when I am. :0 :0 :0 Got some 12's for the rear coming soon too. Almost already ready already.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2008, 01:09 AM~9874593
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes: thats bad ass! wish i had the balls to try something like that!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2008, 08:41 AM~9885417
> *:yes:  :yes:  thats bad ass! wish i had the balls to try something like that!
> *



nothing to it but to do it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

man finally after 4-5 years I got somemore ink work. Damn it felt good to scratch that itch. May go back this week for more.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ink looks good bro. still waitin to get my first 1 done, but i cant find any1 locally that can do the script i want...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 10 2008, 07:37 PM~9911423
> *ink looks good bro. still waitin to get my first 1 done, but i cant find any1 locally that can do the script i want...
> *




why the fuck not? all they do is trace shit. My kids can do that.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol yeah but i cant find the script i want either. and part of what i want has my moms signature in in which i also cant find...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol yeah but i cant find the script i want either. and part of what i want has my moms signature in in which i also cant find...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 10 2008, 07:46 PM~9911496
> *lol yeah but i cant find the script i want either. and part of what i want has my moms signature in in which i also cant find...
> *



all they do is type it on the computer and change the script then size it and print it. have you looked thru the scripts on your computer? Like in MS word or some shit?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yup nuthin there. need to get over to my homies house and see what hes got but never have the time. how bad is it to get ur chest done?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 10 2008, 07:49 PM~9911532
> *yup nuthin there. need to get over to my homies house and see what hes got but never have the time. how bad is it to get ur chest done?
> *



just depends man. Pain tolarence and shit. Mine didn't feel good on my collar bone, around my nipples and right on the chest bone.  maybe I'm a puss tho. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oh and too look for some good fonts, go to a sign makeing shop. They gots shit loads of fonts to choose from.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i get uncomfortable with pain but i aint a bitch about it tho. its gonna be small anyway. wanna get my moms signature with 1957 on 1 side and 2004 on the other side. biggest 1 i wanna get is gonna be on my arm like where you got ur kids names, i wanna get the 57 chevrolet script runnin down my arm....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm going to do church items on my arms with the kids names. Praying hands, open bible, scriptures running down along the names, crosses, w/else. 


Under the names running cross ways.........the left arm will say "2 kids" the right arm will say "1 love"


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

[quote"2 kids" "1 love" 

Love this right here!
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^thats what its all about.  


unless I have another. :0 :0 :0 then they'll have to be left out. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 10 2008, 09:20 PM~9912401
> *^^^^^^^^^thats what its all about.
> unless I have another.    :0  :0  :0    then they'll have to be left out.    :biggrin:
> *


HAHA! I am going in next week or so, depends on time, and getting my daughters name with a hallow and a couple hearts right smack dab on the side of my neck! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll be back here soon for more work.  I got 2-3 that I need to finish. I might just do that instead of new ones. Who knows.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 10 2008, 09:58 PM~9911619
> *i get uncomfortable with pain but i aint a bitch about it tho. its gonna be small anyway. wanna get my moms signature with 1957 on 1 side and 2004 on the other side. biggest 1 i wanna get is gonna be on my arm like where you got ur kids names, i wanna get the 57 chevrolet script runnin down my arm....
> *


c'mon southside
dont be a puss homie !!! j/k :biggrin: 
tats dont hurt that bad. just drink alot first lol !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 10 2008, 10:17 PM~9913056
> *c'mon southside
> dont be a puss homie !!! j/k :biggrin:
> tats dont hurt that bad. just drink alot first lol !!!
> *




don't want to drink. Thin your blood down and you'll bleed alot. even if it does hurt like a bitch you'll set there for a hour hurting and as soon as its over you can't wait until the next one. Its fucked up like that. A pleasure/pain thing


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 3 2008, 05:59 PM~9856969
> *New baby to the Low family.    :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Thanks cruzinlow!  :cheesy:
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO. THAT RIDE IS SWEET :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx BIGGS :biggrin: 

yo Travis pm me about ur next tat if you dont got a design yet, ill draw that shit up for ya bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 11 2008, 02:03 PM~9917093
> *thanx BIGGS :biggrin:
> 
> yo Travis pm me about ur next tat if you dont got a design yet, ill draw that shit up for ya bro :thumbsup:
> *



draw me up some sleeves. :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true it is cool but its just the top im trippin on everything else looks sweet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 10 2008, 07:19 PM~9911243
> *man finally after 4-5 years I got somemore ink work.    Damn it felt good to scratch that itch.  May go back this week for more.
> 
> 
> ...



finally these fuckers healed. Hate when the shit itches. 


Depending on the pay check I may go back for more shit. I'm going to do the "2 kids, 1 love" and their baby foot prints.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

just when I thought I'd have alittle time to build some plastic I go out and buy a 92 towncar. :cheesy: forgot the camera tho.  But now my little spare time is no spare time. :cheesy: Clean as fuck tho, white exterior, blue leather interior. 120xxx miles. Texas car. All receipts and shit. 

thinking these........with domes. 








or maybe these. But they look like my baby blue ones.  and I knew there was a reason I was wanting to buy white instead of baby blue to begin with. 









pic of the car tomm I guess.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet bro... go with the white wheel chrome spokes.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2008, 09:47 PM~10046936
> *sweet bro... go with the white wheel chrome spokes.....
> *



thats my 1st choice!!!  all depends on the price tags tho.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 27 2008, 09:52 PM~10046979
> *thats my 1st choice!!!          all depends on the price tags tho.
> *


JUST A WHITE DISH BRO,THEN IT WILL STAND APART FROM THE REST... :biggrin: 



PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd go with the chrome wheels and white spokes, but that's just me.  

I've never been a big fan of the Town Car, but I'm sure it'll look damn good when you hook it up!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 27 2008, 10:05 PM~10047131
> *I'd go with the chrome wheels and white spokes, but that's just me.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of the Town Car, but I'm sure it'll look damn good when you hook it up!
> *


personally i like the town car,thats like the only ford i would own though... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 27 2008, 09:58 PM~10047049
> *JUST A WHITE DISH BRO,:
> *



thank your right. Just the dishes white. Would look better with the chrome ko's :cheesy: 
I'll get pics of the ride ASAP tomm. 


Pokey.........those are the same style as my blue ones tho.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 27 2008, 10:06 PM~10047147
> *personally i like the town car,thats like the only ford i would own though... :biggrin:
> *


Naw man, I'd rather have a Continental.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10047224
> *thank your right.    Just the dishes white.  Would look better with the chrome ko's  :cheesy:
> I'll get pics of the ride ASAP tomm.
> Pokey.........those are the same style as my blue ones tho.
> *


I know, but I like chrome!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2008, 09:54 PM~9991996
> *finally these fuckers healed.  Hate when the shit itches.
> Depending on the pay check I may go back for more shit.    I'm going to do the "2 kids, 1 love" and their baby foot prints.
> *


hey bro you dont live that far homie i could hook you up on tats


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 27 2008, 07:31 PM~10047381
> *Naw man, I'd rather have a Continental.
> *


always like the Mark V.... 

travis..... just like the ones u pictured with the caddy emblems..... but with lincoln emblems.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10047473
> *always like the Mark V....
> 
> travis..... just like the ones u pictured with the caddy emblems..... but with lincoln emblems.....
> *




TC I think would look better with domes on it.  But I got 2 bars on the blues ones, could always flip flop them when I get board with them. 


I like the newer conts. All around factory air ride. Shut er down and it slams out.  

This TC got the rear air. Holds up strong so far. After about 2 weeks it sinks about a 1/2 inch.......so the guy says.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10047472
> *hey bro you dont live that far homie i could hook you up on tats
> *




PM sent :biggrin: 










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394767
damn good price qoute. :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wonder how if its as good to Hawaii....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2008, 09:28 PM~10054874
> *wonder how if its as good to Hawaii....
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

finally quit raining and got some pics.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah bro now you need one of theses to make a replicaLOL :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie so now u can officially make it to the show in may :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2008, 06:28 PM~10054874
> *wonder if its as good a price shipped to Hawaii....
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 6 2008, 09:51 PM~10109771
> *
> *



there we go. You got the engrish down pat now. LOL. 


And no I doubt it. Shipping there sucksass. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2008, 09:56 PM~10109817
> *there we go.      You got the engrish down pat now.  LOL.
> And no I doubt it.  Shipping there sucksass.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2008, 06:56 PM~10109817
> *there we go.      You got the engrish down pat now.  LOL.
> And no I doubt it.  Shipping there sucksass.    :biggrin:
> *


ain't that the truth.... :uh: 

sons of bitches charge what they want just cuz they can..... you can ship somethin from jersey to cali for a quarter or less than it would cost from cali to hawaii.... :angry: except for USPS small shit.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

GET TO WORK FOOKER :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

he just needs another build off against someone :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 10 2008, 01:38 AM~10131885
> *he just needs another build off against someone :cheesy:
> *



Shit.................................... :uh: 










Zack, you see the new TC? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 10 2008, 02:24 AM~10131931
> *Shit.................................... :uh:
> Zack,    you see the new TC?    :cheesy:
> *



ya ass i want one


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

herrs my 92 i had :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^Sweet! Lowridin taxi cab. :biggrin: 


I was fuckin around today with it. Jacked the olds up and took a wheel off. Jacked the TC up and started to take the rear wheel off. (13's wont fit the front) Get 4 of the 5 lugs off and motherfucker...........they had a lockin lug on it. I looked the whole fuckin car over and couldn't find the key. Going to have to go to the tire shop and have them use their key. :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 10 2008, 07:19 PM~9911243
> *man finally after 4-5 years I got somemore ink work.    Damn it felt good to scratch that itch.  May go back this week for more.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good ima be gettin some ink done very soon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 10 2008, 09:23 PM~10139069
> *^^^^^^^^^^Sweet!   Lowridin taxi cab.    :biggrin:
> I was fuckin around today with it.  Jacked the olds up and took a wheel off.   Jacked the TC up and started to take the rear wheel off.  (13's wont fit the front)  Get 4 of the 5 lugs off and motherfucker...........they had a lockin lug on it.   I looked the whole fuckin car over and couldn't find the key.  Going to have to go to the tire shop and have them use their key.   :angry:
> *


PUT ALL THE OTHER LUG'S BACK ON THE CAR TIGHTEN THEM UP EXTRA TIGHT. THEN GET A SOCKET THAT ALMOST FIT'S OVER THE LOCK HIT IT A FEW TIME'S WITH A HAMER TILL IT LOCK'S IN PLACE THEN TURN IT OFF SLOWLY IT SHOULD COME RIGHT OFF NO PROBLEM. THAT'S HOW I READ IT IN THE BOOK. :biggrin: AND 13 WILL FIT YOU JUST NEED TO GRIND DOWN THE CALIPER A BIT. I READ THAT IN THE BOOK TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2008, 05:02 PM~10144448
> *PUT ALL THE OTHER LUG'S BACK ON THE CAR TIGHTEN THEM UP EXTRA TIGHT.  THEN GET A SOCKET THAT ALMOST FIT'S OVER THE LOCK HIT IT A FEW TIME'S WITH A HAMER TILL IT LOCK'S IN PLACE THEN TURN IT OFF SLOWLY IT SHOULD COME RIGHT OFF NO PROBLEM.  THAT'S HOW I READ IT IN THE BOOK. :biggrin: AND 13 WILL FIT YOU JUST NEED TO GRIND DOWN THE CALIPER A BIT.  I READ THAT IN THE BOOK TOO. :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna say the same thing to get the lock lugs off, and it does work. i do it all the time for friends...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Mar 11 2008, 05:31 PM~10145062
> *i was gonna say the same thing to get the lock lugs off, and it does work. i do it all the time for friends...
> *



or u can put a rag or something inside of a socket that fits it kinda loose and bang it on with a hammer and then turn it and it should come off like that too :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

can of butane freezes the lug and hit it , it will smash like glass! but you have to do it quick cause they thaw out fast! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2008, 04:02 PM~10144448
> *PUT ALL THE OTHER LUG'S BACK ON THE CAR TIGHTEN THEM UP EXTRA TIGHT.  THEN GET A SOCKET THAT ALMOST FIT'S OVER THE LOCK HIT IT A FEW TIME'S WITH A HAMER TILL IT LOCK'S IN PLACE THEN TURN IT OFF SLOWLY IT SHOULD COME RIGHT OFF NO PROBLEM.  THAT'S HOW I READ IT IN THE BOOK. :biggrin: AND 13 WILL FIT YOU JUST NEED TO GRIND DOWN THE CALIPER A BIT.  I READ THAT IN THE BOOK TOO. :biggrin:
> *




I was going to do that. But its the rounded on the outside. They look like a socket on the inside. I guess I could find a big allen wrench or something and try that? 

I don't want to grind the calipers. I'd rather do spacers in the front. Plus I got time anyways. I was just going to fuck around and take pics. By the time I get my other wheels I'll have spacers then. Don't want to run a white car with baby blue spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wheres the model pics


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 11 2008, 03:57 PM~10144419
> *looks good ima be gettin some ink done very soon :biggrin:
> *


Cool shit. I'm going back soon 4 more. The kids's baby foot prints and "2 kids 1 love" put under the names. Then whatever else I cn fit on them arms. 






> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 11 2008, 08:41 PM~10147004
> *wheres the model pics
> *



:uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Mar 11 2008, 01:02 PM~10144448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: READ TRAVIS........... its old skoo shit my dad taught me when i was young..... u need to find a socket that won't fit over the lock.... but *will* with a hammer :biggrin: done it before  oh and that socket will be trash after


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2008, 10:34 PM~10148410
> *:uh: READ TRAVIS........... its old skoo shit my dad taught me when i was young..... u need to find a socket that won't fit over the lock.... but will with a hammer  :biggrin: done it before  oh and that socket will be trash after
> *



thats tru homie after thinking about it. Shit will work huh? I gotta go pick up the title from the car lot. I'll just wait to see if they got a key for it. If not I'll try it.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 12 2008, 12:34 AM~10148410
> *:uh: READ TRAVIS........... its old skoo shit my dad taught me when i was young..... u need to find a socket that won't fit over the lock.... but will with a hammer  :biggrin: done it before  oh and that socket will be trash after
> *


hey homie
what mrbiggs and rollin said is right. when I had my rivi I wanted to change my rims and I had the locking lugnuts that were the rounded type and had lost the key.
I didn't know what to do so just for the heck of it I called a locksmith and he was like yeah no problem and he came out and found a socket close to the size of the locking lugnut and pounded it on with a hammer and then slowly loosened them off and it worked great. it made me wonder why I paid all that money for a set of "theft proof" locking lug nuts but it will work. :thumbsup: 
hope this helps


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 12 2008, 12:37 AM~10149072
> *hey homie
> what mrbiggs and rollin said is right. when I had my rivi I wanted to change my rims and I had the locking lugnuts that were the rounded type and had lost the key.
> I didn't know what to do so just for the heck of it  I called a locksmith and he was like yeah no problem and he came out and found a socket close to the size of the locking lugnut and pounded it on with a hammer and then slowly loosened them off and it worked great. it made me wonder why I paid all that money for a set of "theft proof" locking lug nuts but it will work.  :thumbsup:
> ...




thanks all you guys for the info.  I'll try it later this week. Like I said I'm just going to snap some pics real quick with the 13's on it. Hope it don't get stuck in the socket.   Doubt I have 4 of the same size to get them all off.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 11 2008, 05:41 PM~10147004
> *wheres the model pics
> *


look out guys...... ^^^^^^^ hall monitor is coming..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 16 2008, 11:16 PM~10185760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2008, 02:22 AM~10185770
> *  :thumbsup:
> *



the topic maybe gone.......but we'll hold this shit down forever. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 17 2008, 03:23 AM~10185772
> *the topic maybe gone.......but we'll hold this shit down forever.    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 17 2008, 04:16 PM~10185760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i remember the night crew lol. sucks it got locked but whatever,,,theres plent more topics


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2008, 02:13 AM~10185754
> *look out guys...... ^^^^^^^ hall monitor is coming.....  :biggrin:
> *



*quit drinking so much *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks BODINE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 17 2008, 03:16 AM~10185760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those was the days. been a faithful member of that for a long time now lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn small pics. I'll get better.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 08:47 PM~10247314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your TC?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 24 2008, 09:19 PM~10247627
> *Is that your TC?
> *



yup yup. picked it up a few weeks ago. Got the wheels this weekend. Put them on yesterday. Ol lady done curbed one today. :angry: :angry: On the inside but it rubs the caliper. Had to throw a spare on one corner. :uh: Going to bend it out and use as spare and buy 1 more i guess.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

tc looks good homie sucks bout the rims though.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10247738
> *tc looks good homie sucks bout the rims though.
> *



they are just "get me by" wheels anyways. Not the white powders I want. After lookin at the 13's and with factory bags in the back this bitch sits too high anyways. So maybe the whites will be 14's. Fill in the fender gaps alittle since I can't lower it.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 09:28 PM~10247708
> *yup yup.    picked it up a few weeks ago.  Got the wheels this weekend.  Put them on yesterday.    Ol lady done curbed one today.    :angry:  :angry:    On the inside but it rubs the caliper.  Had to throw a spare on one corner.    :uh:    Going to bend it out and use as spare and buy 1 more i guess.
> *


thus the reason the bitches dont drive our cars! my wife(when we were together) was never allowed to drive my cars cause this happens! they dont know the meaning of take care of it! they dont pay for it so they dont take care of it like their curling irons!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 24 2008, 09:54 PM~10247969
> *thus the reason the bitches dont drive our cars! my wife(when we were together) was never allowed to drive my cars cause this happens! they dont know the meaning of take care of it!  they dont pay for it so they dont take care of it like their curling irons!
> *



LOL. She had to drop me off at work. Got about 2 miles down the road and BAM. :uh: :uh: Called me up and says shit rubbin. Had to go outside and throw the spare on. Got lucky anyways. My brake pads are so wore out I didn't have to grind anything. I can bend it back and grind alittle of the caliper and no one will never know.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 09:28 PM~10247708
> *yup yup.    picked it up a few weeks ago.  Got the wheels this weekend.  Put them on yesterday.    Ol lady done curbed one today.    :angry:  :angry:    On the inside but it rubs the caliper.  Had to throw a spare on one corner.    :uh:    Going to bend it out and use as spare and buy 1 more i guess.
> *


no way man tell her she can't drive it anymore :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 24 2008, 09:57 PM~10248006
> *no way man tell her she can't drive it anymore :biggrin:
> *



I think she already knows.  


its cool cause her pay check is buying my new white ones. lol


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 10:00 PM~10248023
> *I think she already knows.
> its cool cause her pay check is buying my new white ones.  lol
> *


tat work for those back how bad did it get curbed :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 24 2008, 10:08 PM~10248061
> *tat work for those back how bad did it get curbed :biggrin:
> *



not bad. but bad enough to rub. Which isn't much on these cars. Like I said if my brake pads weren't shit I'd had to grind them calipers anyways. I'll beat the dent back in the am and grind alittle caliper away. It'll work. Still holds air and shit. 


I'm lookin for another all chrome 13 tho. I'll put it on the car and use this one as a spare.  But I'll let you know about that.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 10:14 PM~10248089
> *not bad.  but bad enough to rub.  Which isn't much on these cars.  Like I said if my brake pads weren't shit I'd had to grind them calipers anyways.  I'll beat the dent back in the am and grind alittle caliper away.  It'll work.    Still holds air and shit.
> I'm lookin for another all chrome 13 tho.  I'll put it on the car and use this one as a spare.        But I'll let you know about that.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

took the hammer to that wheel. Good as new. :uh: :uh: 

better pics tho. 

























damn bags in the back I can't even cut the springs. I was going to let the air out of the rear and cut the front, but after seeing a TC on stocks with bad bags that shit isn't going to work.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks a lot better!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

new chrome strips down the sides are next in line. Going to go junkyard hoppin soon as the weather gets better. Thinking about a 95-97 upgrade. Gotta look into that. Defently a new hood. This one has hail damage.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

are you think about doing any paint work in the future?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 07:13 AM~10249484
> *are you think about doing any paint work in the future?
> *



lol depends on the color of car I rob for the front end and hood. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 25 2008, 10:17 PM~10249501
> *lol  depends on the color of car I rob for the front end and hood.    :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:

yea, i guess that would playa big part in the whole situation, but other than that, even if the car u rob is white, i'd still atleast throw some pinstriping on it or something....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 07:20 AM~10249510
> *:rofl:
> 
> yea, i guess that would playa big part in the whole situation, but other than that, even if the car u rob is white, i'd still atleast throw some pinstriping on it or something....
> *


naw not until the olds gets done atleast. Even if I go round up the parts for the lincoln, I gotta get back to work on the delta.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 25 2008, 10:24 PM~10249525
> *naw not until the olds gets done atleast.  Even if I go round up the parts for the lincoln,  I gotta get back to work on the delta.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:

nice!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 25 2008, 07:24 AM~10249525
> *naw not until the olds gets done atleast.  Even if I go round up the parts for the lincoln,  I gotta get back to work on the delta.
> 
> 
> ...


or you can ship me the 2 emblems on the front of the olds!  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 25 2008, 08:01 AM~10249439
> *took the hammer to that wheel.  Good as new.  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> better pics tho.
> ...


nope it wont move if the air is out lol

get you some stock crown vic springs and put in rear and then you could cut or heat them if you want , not to much they already sit low , 

thats what i got in the yellow one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL linc. This header is new, you should be able to get them emblems somewhere? It was put on b4 I got it or I'd let you know where. 





And Bodine, that crossed my mind too. Stock rear springs brand new are 50$. Thought about putting them in and dropping it that way. But then fuckit.........juice it. :biggrin: 





Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the tat Lonnie worked on this weekend. 


b4









after but still not done. 

























still not close to being done. Just had to peel out and get home.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice homie so when the delts done we gonna cruise it. the linc is goin to look good dawg. and tats look nice.


----------



## Hermangoeslow (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 24 2008, 09:57 PM~10248006
> *no way man tell her she can't drive it anymore :biggrin:
> *



his ol lady will get to drive it again. since she's paying for the new wheels he's wanting anyhow.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermangoeslow_@Mar 26 2008, 01:36 AM~10250744
> *his ol lady will get to drive it again. since she's paying for the new wheels he's wanting anyhow.
> *


welcome to LIL, you joined in january, but welcome homie...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermangoeslow_@Mar 25 2008, 10:36 AM~10250744
> *his ol lady will get to drive it again. since she's paying for the new wheels he's wanting anyhow.
> *


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

LOLOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: UR AS SPOILED FROM UR LADY AS I AM


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 28 2008, 12:47 AM~10274632
> *LOLOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: UR AS SPOILED FROM UR LADY AS I AM
> *



shit!!!!!! she fucked it up.......she fixes it.  nuff said. 
shes been







for days now saying shes sorry. :biggrin: lol. I say I'll forgive ya when DHL pulls up with brand new powders. :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah bro, new powders would be real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 28 2008, 12:56 AM~10274657
> *fuck yeah bro, new powders would be real nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I'll make her buy them white ones. I got the blue ones incase I decide to do what we talked about.  :cheesy: which sounds badass, but thats in my head. It may not really turn out too good.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2008, 01:01 AM~10274669
> *I'll make her buy them white ones.    I got the blue ones incase I decide to do what we talked about.      :cheesy:  which sounds badass,  but thats in my head.    It may not really turn out too good.
> *


id go with that idea bro, fuckin rights i would :0 :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 28 2008, 01:13 AM~10274692
> *id go with that idea bro, fuckin rights i would :0  :biggrin:  :0  :thumbsup:
> *



I'll get them on there and snap some pics for photoshops. Just to see.  :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

do da damn thang bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Are those new wires on the linc?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10294104
> *Are those new wires on the linc?
> *


new enough. Still gotta buy the set I want. These are just to get me by for now. 


I've been throwing around the idea of putting the baby blue ones on there. Leaving the body white and having baby blue patterens and strips to it.  I think it'll be sick. But then again, white dished rims would be too.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah the blue idea is pretty sick but i think white dishes would be gangster!!!!


I rea;;y wamt a that car! What year is it? its a towncar right?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 30 2008, 10:17 PM~10294383
> *Yeah the blue idea is pretty sick but i think white dishes would be gangster!!!!
> I rea;;y wamt a that car! What year is it? its a towncar right?
> *



92 towncar.  there is more pics on the last page or so. 






:0 :0 








gotta get the cover for it.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

I just checked out the first couple pages and there are A LOT of impressive builds and lots of inspiration for me! Awesome work!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 12:21 AM~10294399
> *92  towncar.        there is more pics on the last page or so.
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


nice chain link !!!
aint seen one of them for a long time except for the one in my basement from my rivi !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 30 2008, 10:29 PM~10294492
> *I just checked out the first couple pages and there are A LOT of impressive builds and lots of inspiration for me! Awesome work!
> *




thanks bro. 

I gotta alot of bullshit going on in my life right now to pick up a kit and finish them. I'm not living at home, so in turn I don't have none of my model stuff with me. I go over there and watch the kids all the time, but I don't wanna be building models and not play with them. I need to grab a few kits and what ever little stuff I need and start back up. 

Specially get the red elco done and the red 59 for MOSTHATED CC so he'll quit bugging me about them lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2008, 11:32 PM~10294521
> *thanks bro.
> 
> I gotta alot of bullshit going on in my life right now to pick up a kit and finish them.    I'm not living at home,  so in turn I don't have none of my model stuff with me.    I go over there and watch the kids all the time,  but I don't wanna be building models and not play with them.    I need to grab a few kits and what ever little stuff I need and start back up.
> ...


yea, i can understand that. im jobless right now so i have all the time i need to build, but i dont have the money to get some of the parts and accesories i need so I have to come up with and scratch build some things... oh the irony... lol but i guess its good to build the little details than relying on premade parts. but yea, whenever you get some more stuff done get some more pics up, ill be watchin!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2008, 11:36 PM~10294093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got ya a stinkin lincoln :cheesy: virgin?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yup tight ass virgin.  

maybe not too long? I'm debating what one I wanna juice now.  decisions, decisions.................




drive the olds daily and juice the linc

or

juice the olds and drive the linc daily.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 02:41 AM~10295108
> *yup tight ass virgin.
> 
> maybe not too long?    I'm debating what one I wanna juice now.        decisions,  decisions.................
> ...


i loved when my linc was juiced. maybe ill have another juiced ride sometime.. it sucked for me tho, i had the 5.0 in it, and the front was so hard to even hop, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 31 2008, 12:47 AM~10295128
> *i loved when my linc was juiced. maybe ill  have another juiced ride sometime.. it sucked for me tho, i had the 5.0 in it, and the front was so hard to even hop, lol
> *



4.6 in my towncar. 307 in the olds. 

I think I'll juice the tc and roll the olds daily. Or juice them both and be 2x a gansta. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn homie that is a hard decision to make or say fuck it and juice both :biggrin: or that delt would look real nice juiced homie over the linc just y opinion i think 2drs look better juiced.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 02:51 AM~10295143
> *4.6 in my towncar.      307 in the olds.
> 
> I think I'll juice the tc and roll the olds daily.  Or juice them both and be 2x a gansta.  :biggrin:
> *


just do a 2 pump in each :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck who knows. :uh: But it did cross my mind. Order a 3 pump kit. Put 2 pumps on the olds with 8 batts and 1 pump on the tc with 4 batts.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that tc looks good on them 13s bro


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 31 2008, 11:59 AM~10297121
> *that tc looks good on them 13s bro
> *


x2


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

both look sick! juice both with a 2 pump in the linc and a 4 pump in the olds! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

put a wammy in the olds :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 12:21 AM~10294399
> *92  towncar.        there is more pics on the last page or so.
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 03:51 AM~10295143
> *4.6 in my towncar.      307 in the olds.
> 
> I think I'll juice the tc and roll the olds daily.  Or juice them both and be 2x a gansta.  :biggrin:
> *


 thats whats up right there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 31 2008, 03:47 AM~10295128
> *i loved when my linc was juiced. maybe ill  have another juiced ride sometime.. it sucked for me tho, i had the 5.0 in it, and the front was so hard to even hop, lol
> *


 bigger springs, more batteries, and a bigger motor in the front pump, and i bet your buckeling the rear Quarters, with that 5.0. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn server....... ........... double post.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 30 2008, 07:17 PM~10294383
> *Yeah the blue idea is pretty sick but i think white dishes would be gangster!!!!
> I rea;;y wamt a that car! What year is it? its a towncar right?
> *


:no: not if he gonna drive the thing..... brake dust....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 31 2008, 09:15 PM~10303323
> *:no: not if he gonna drive the thing..... brake dust....
> *



these pads are junk anyways. Getting new pads this weekend. Ceremic.   Should help alot! So far its not bad about brake dust anyways.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Rides look TIGHT bro! I hope to get my Roadmaster up and runnin some day soon!

I'd juice the Olds for sure, and drive the TC daily. Those Town Cars are HEAVY!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

BTW, my wife wrecked the Bonneville, she backed into one of our trees. The insurance company totalled it, so it's mine now too. Gonna use the insurance check to buy her something nice to drive to work, sell the Lumina, and drive the Bonneville while I fix up the Roadmaster.

The Bonneville won't be too hard to fix, just gotta buy a new taillight, pull out the quarter panel a bit, get a new bumper cover, and spoiler. I've got a huge junk-yard down the road, and they sell me parts dirt cheap. Hell, back when I had my S-10, the guy that runs the place GAVE me a whole dog-house for it.

Before you ask, I already took the pink shit out of the Bonneville. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 31 2008, 11:12 PM~10304281
> *BTW, my wife wrecked the Bonneville, she backed into one of our trees. The insurance company totalled it, so it's mine now too. Gonna use the insurance check to buy her something nice to drive to work, sell the Lumina, and drive the Bonneville while I fix up the Roadmaster.
> 
> The Bonneville won't be too hard to fix, just gotta buy a new taillight, pull out the quarter panel a bit, get a new bumper cover, and spoiler. I've got a huge junk-yard down the road, and they sell me parts dirt cheap. Hell, back when I had my S-10, the guy that runs the place GAVE me a whole dog-house for it.
> ...



lol. I wouldn't do that. :biggrin: 

you may be able to find newer shit for cheap. Like the bumper cover. 
When I hit that dog in the camaro, the whole front nose plastic was only 75$ new. Unpainted and shit tho. 

how fast was she going out of the drive? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 11:28 PM~10304392
> *lol.    I wouldn't do that.    :biggrin:
> 
> you may be able to find newer shit for cheap.  Like the bumper cover.
> ...


She wasn't going very fast at all, but she hit it right on the corner on the right rear of the car, which is a weak spot on any newer car. She hit it right in the right spot to break a few welds inside the quarter panel.

I'll probably put it all in primer for a while. I ain't too proud to roll in a primered out shit-box.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 31 2008, 11:52 PM~10304536
> *She wasn't going very fast at all, but she hit it right on the corner on the right rear of the car, which is a weak spot on any newer car. She hit it right in the right spot to break a few welds inside the quarter panel.
> 
> I'll probably put it all in primer for a while. I ain't too proud to roll in a primered out shit-box.
> *



fuck no. Whatever gets you around. 

Even tho the pink and primer would go good together. :biggrin: Maybe tint the primer? :0 
LOL, thats what I'm going to do to the olds when the time comes for primer. Tint it with baby blue, that way the title dont need changed.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

















dont really like it. Maybe some stripes or something would help?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

this was mine a month after i sold it , and it was like new


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 3 2008, 08:14 PM~10329840
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...




I drove about a block today with the back all aired out. lol. Or atleast I think all the air was out? :0 fuckin exhaust on the pavement the whole time. :biggrin: I had to try it.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro... :cheesy: PATTERNS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 3 2008, 09:22 PM~10330604
> *fuck ya bro... :cheesy: PATTERNS
> *




aaaaaa I think I'll go ahead and make ol girl buy them white dishes she owes me. She fucked them, I'll fuck her. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: fuckin server


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 4 2008, 01:51 PM~10331418
> *:uh:  fuckin server
> *


x2, i just did a 3 page fuck up...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 3 2008, 10:54 PM~10331438
> *x2, i just did a 3 page fuck up...lol
> *



thats cause your a whore. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 4 2008, 02:37 PM~10331766
> *thats cause your a whore.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 31 2008, 08:38 PM~10301557
> *bigger springs, more batteries, and a bigger motor in the front pump, and i bet your buckeling the rear Quarters, with that 5.0. :biggrin:
> *


i sold the hydros in it, than got bigger springs, new rims/tires and started on the interior, than i sold it when my daughter was born


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 3 2008, 10:26 PM~10329983
> *I drove about a block today with the back all aired out.  lol.    Or atleast I think all the air was out?    :0    fuckin exhaust on the pavement the whole time.    :biggrin:      I had to try it.
> *


yep, looks like it was alll out.. mine didnt have that air ride shit in it, since i had the hydros.. they wanted like 2500 to put it back stock when i got rid of the dros.. :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 3 2008, 10:14 PM~10329840
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


needs more baby blue for the rims to match good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 3 2008, 10:18 PM~10329886
> *this was mine a month after i sold it , and it was like new
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what the fuck happened?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 4 2008, 04:55 PM~10336808
> *:0 what the fuck happened?
> *


sold it to a girl :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 4 2008, 06:48 PM~10337170
> *sold it to a girl  :uh:
> *


that explains it all right there lol. as my friends dad would say, "women drivers no survivers"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol tru dat my momma cant drive either


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 4 2008, 05:25 PM~10337381
> *that explains it all right there lol. as my friends dad would say, "women drivers no survivers"
> *


my driving instructor always said that


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 fuckit, aired it out and went down the highway. Didn't drag too much. May have to chop alittle of the front springs. :biggrin: Thought about airing it out and turn the key on and let it air about 1/2 way up and turning it back off. See how long it'll hold air like that.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

drive way was alittle bitch. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks clean!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 10 2008, 09:30 PM~10387430
> *drive way was alittle bitch.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's the best I've seen those new Indiana plates look so far! :biggrin: 

Whoever voted for that new plate needs to be shot! :uh: 


The TC is lookin' damn good bro! You gonna drive it to the show on May 3rd?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

need to cut it already! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yup going to drive it up there. Driving it to E-ville the weekend b4. :0 

and yea these new plates suckballs. The ones with "in god we trust" look even worst. 

and for some fucked up reason. The camaro and the lincoln are both in my name and the plates are due in 2 different months? One is end of march and the other is 14th of april. :angry: dumbfucks.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2008, 10:01 PM~10387670
> *need to cut it already! :biggrin:
> *



that aint no shit. Hopefully in may. I get 3 pay periods that month plus hopefully that little tax check. :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

did you ever get to use the camera?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2008, 10:05 PM~10387697
> *did you ever get to use the camera?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:   yup. Gotta find the memory card. Thanks for the hookup brother.  :cheesy: Inbetween the moving the card is somewhere. been useing my phone.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 10 2008, 06:30 PM~10387430
> *drive way was alittle bitch.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


time to cut the front :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 10 2008, 10:36 PM~10387917
> *time to cut the front  :biggrin:
> *



not too much tho, I already smack crossmember all the time.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i used to smack crossmember and drag exhust on my 64 riviera all over the place.... :biggrin: 

i miss that fukkin car... :tears:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

scrape on brotha, scrape on :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna chop the coils on my regal REAL bad.... but i need to rebuild the front end first.... bushings and ball joints won't hold....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that shit looks sweet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got some kits loaded up in the trunk to take, hope I can get something built.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

MINI, you member this one? Finally going to get it built. Don't need much, assembly mostly. 









Got the red 59 and red elco loaded up for MOSTHATED CC with a caprice trailer to pull the 59 with the elco. 

















Got the merc loaded...








just needs front tilt hindges and assembly. 

got a few unstarted kits ready for the SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD BUILD OFF. :biggrin: 

Got a donk 96 impala to kit bash for the 2 door ht big body.....thanks Bodine :biggrin: 

Now just to get to work, got a show coming up quick and I need something to take besides the same ol shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

pics of the model room AKA the trunk of my lincoln.  









going to unload it in the am and start building something.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

started on that cougar this morning for the "shut the fuck up and build somthing buildoff" 

Started by cutting the post from the doors. Opened the sides all the way up. Then I used the line for the back of the doors and cut str8 across the top and cut a hollywood top out of it. Opened the trunk and got that jambed up with drip rails. 
Cut the hood in half and got that squared away. (need to hindge) Started to cut the doors opened but decited agenst it. At least not the whole door. :biggrin: These bodys are pretty thin and flexable. :0 


I know pics or it didn't happen. :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 02:21 AM~10410123
> *pics of the model room    AKA the trunk of my lincoln.
> 
> 
> ...


whys all yo shit in da trunk??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 14 2008, 09:27 PM~10418003
> *pics bro :biggrin:
> *



smart ass. If I had them I would have posted them. :biggrin: Didn't take any and forgot to bring the kit to work tonight.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL LYIER :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 06:29 PM~10418036
> *smart ass.  If I had them I would have posted them.  :biggrin:  Didn't take any and forgot to bring the kit to work tonight.
> *


bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 14 2008, 09:31 PM~10418061
> *LOL LYIER :biggrin:
> *



shit its been MONTHS since I picked up a kit. IF I had pics I would have posted them. Unless your saying I'm lying about the work I done. :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 09:37 PM~10418137
> *shit  its been MONTHS since I picked up a kit.    IF I had pics I would have posted them.  Unless your saying I'm lying about the work I done.    :0  :0    :cheesy:
> *




LOL just buggin ya bro :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 14 2008, 10:18 PM~10418604
> *LOL just buggin ya bro :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 16 2008, 08:23 PM~10434446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

dusted off some of the builds and did alittle cleaning and fixing if needed. 
Getting ready for the show the 3rd.


----------



## Hermangoeslow (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 08:31 PM~10434548
> *dusted off some of the builds and did alittle cleaning and fixing if needed.
> Getting ready for the show the 3rd.Ã‚Â
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 


lookin good to me ;-)


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermangoeslow_@Apr 16 2008, 10:13 PM~10435488
> *:cheesy:
> lookin good to me ;-)
> *


----------



## Hermangoeslow (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 10:17 PM~10435523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



i really hate that pic! not even cool :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL!


I see you have your own HEARSE DRIVER PET to kick around now Travis ! LOL !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2008, 10:35 PM~10435668
> *LOL!
> I  see  you    have  your  own    HEARSE  DRIVER  PET  to  kick  around    now  Travis !  LOL !
> *



thats my girl. We nicknamed her Herman at work for some reason when she hired on. LOL. Shes eazy to fuck with. :biggrin: 

my personal...................


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 10:24 PM~10435576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: crazy bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well just to even the score Hearse driver is bitch so sorry to compare you lady freind to him then ! It must suck workin with your girl ! 

Now you can't hang in off topic LOL !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 


Cougar's lookin good Travis.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks BiggC


its not too bad workin with her. Shes a good sport about getting made fun of all the time. :biggrin:

plus she makes good...............


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WANTED 1959 or 60 droptop chrome windsheild trim and windshield.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 07:17 PM~10435523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got better pics? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 17 2008, 08:33 PM~10442628
> *u got better pics?  :biggrin:
> *



can it get worst? lol. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2008, 05:38 PM~10442674
> *can it get worst?    lol.    :biggrin:
> *


i hope not :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2008, 08:32 PM~10442607
> *WANTED  1959 or 60 droptop chrome windsheild trim and windshield.
> *


PM sent


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 18 2008, 03:23 PM~10448495
> *PM sent
> *



thanks homie. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

just a cool picture I took today.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the delta almost looks like a caprice/impala in that pic


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah but its better cause its a delta! haha! :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 23 2008, 08:06 PM~10489093
> *the delta almost looks like a caprice/impala in that pic
> *



I got a 77 2 door impala I guess I could get in the pics. :biggrin: They are the same car different sheet metal pretty much.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:08 PM~10722906
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whores


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn why my topic get bumped. You all know I don't build nothin. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got bored sunday and worked on the olds alittle. Pulled the tank out to get ready for the new one. Started to pull brake lines and shit. 

broke the torch out and gave her alittle better stance. :biggrin: 
Ghetto style. 

















the back needs about another 1/2 inch to a inch. 









I think anyways. Give it a few days and pull the bricks out. Didn't want it to settle on the fuckin ground.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks better - but the TORCH :scrutinize: 

just clip a bit off the coils man 

and remember if you are gonna put in a big speaker box before you get hydros that it will lower the back down :yes: - like 2 15s :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

becarefull with htthe gastank and bumps in the road! they hang down preaty far! i drag mine everywhere! sucks ass! gonna be maken a huge skid plate for it soon! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yup with a torch. Its getting lifted one day so I said fuckit. At least it looks better in the garage like that. 

If I'm going to pull the coils just to cut them alittle I would go ahead and put the cylinders and springs in there and cap the cylinders off. Why go thru the trouble breaking it all apart just to turn around and do it again in a few months? 



And linc, they do hang alittle low huh? I drag the lincoln tank when the back is aired out. :0 Its worst then this thing. I'll be makeing a skid plate for both rides if and when they get lifted.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i am currently looking for lifts for my olds! :biggrin: pulling the bags out and poutting them in my new malibu wagon! with a slight up grade of coarse! i have a buddy fabing me up a 1/4 thick skid plate to cove the tank so when i dump it it wont hit the tank and blow! :biggrin: the wagon will be bagged all 4 corners with 1/2 lines and a big red bow dump kit so at the flick of the switch she'll jump off the ground! doing an 8 switch setup on air in the malibu capible of air ride 3 wheels! :biggrin: and shooting for a 2 pump 8-10 batteries with 8 switches in the olds and gonna hop that too! strong coils in the front to make sure it gets up! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

do your thang big homie. 

My shits been soooooooo fucked up this year I can't get nothing done. It'll get better b4 it gets worst tho.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck peeps. Been a messed up couple of months. Due to the declining economy I got layed off from my job. Me and the wife got divorced. A tree took out my towncar and neither insurance will fuck with it (home owners nor car insucrance) Been one shit storm after another. I have been messing with a caddy donk kit tho. (no pics) wife got the camera in the big D. LOL. I'll get pics soon. When your on the bottom there is only one way to go and that up.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn homie,i wish the best for ya!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

fucking life - it can be a hard ugly bitch , that lagh at you and throughs you shit just to see what you do but you keep coming back becuse she is the only one you can aford.
i wish you well homie.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Homie ThaT Sucks it will all turn for the better in the end you got the right attitude


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 22 2008, 03:47 PM~11666432
> * Damn Homie ThaT Sucks it will all turn for the better in the end you got the right attitude
> *


X2 keep your head up man, it'll all work out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2008, 06:35 AM~11664181
> *fuck peeps.  Been a messed up couple of months.  Due to the declining economy I got layed off from my job.  Me and the wife got divorced.  A tree took out my towncar and neither insurance will fuck with it (home owners nor car insucrance) Been one shit storm after another.  I have been messing with a caddy donk kit tho.  (no pics)  wife got the camera in the big D. LOL.  I'll get pics soon.  When your on the bottom there is only one way to go and that up.
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie.... i was just talkin with the homies the other day askin about u.... you got the right idea.... just look up and head in that direction no matter what trys to pull ya down homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 damn that sucks bro! hope everything works out for ya


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

donk caddy. Shitty pics. Got better ones but not with me. Donk caddy kit. 










































and heres a cool pic on the towncar. :biggrin: 









i'll post them better pics in a few days.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks like the tree is tryin to grab the linc


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

better pics of the donk caddy. maybe 50% done. 

"all eyes on me"


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres a vid of after I pulled the tc out from under the tree. I wasn't to fukn happy. This isn't the best burn out I done, just the one a taped. 

:biggrin: 

got some extra wires laying around so decited to pimp out the lawn mower trl. :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good homie.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: damage to the lincoln. Not bad. I was thinking a baby blue padded top anyways. 

























trunk got dented, hood, both fenders, drivers side window piller. Broke the hood orderment off. Cracked the shit out of the windshield. Not fukn bad for a tree.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lmao. Drunks and motorized shit don't mix.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn bro, sorry to hear about the Lincoln. :angry: 

Yeah, definetly time for a padded top.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Whut up bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

should buff right out :biggrin: naw j/k bro that sucks :angry:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I was wondering what had happened to you. Keep your head up homie. It all works out one way or another!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

HI HOMIE! :wave: ltnc

keep ur head up bro. its gettin rough for every1 but itll all get better soon.....

hit me up if you need to vent. you been there for me plenty of times


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wave: 

what does not kill you will only make you stronger right :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2008, 06:23 AM~11726078
> *better pics of the donk caddy.  maybe 50% done.
> 
> "all eyes on me"
> ...


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' that Caddy bro!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2008, 09:01 AM~11726986
> *
> lmao.  Drunks and motorized shit don't mix.
> *



:roflmao: well it was worth a try :biggrin: looks like fun though. sorry to hear about the misfortune bro but keep havin fun


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 11:08 AM~12190768
> *:roflmao: well it was worth a try  :biggrin: looks like fun though. sorry to hear about the misfortune bro but keep havin fun
> *


LOL. That was a dumb ass buddy of mine. Im the one laughing at his dumb ass. I should have kept the film rolling. He got up and said "shit!" and passed the fuck out. Knocked him out for 10 minutes. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

added sum temp tats to the caddy. not sure if I like it or not. 









started adding some homies to the rides. :cheesy: 









trying to get this 4 door impala I got from Cruzinlow done and out the way. 











heres another vid of that stupid fuck. Damn jager. LOL. make stupid people do stupid shit. 

 :uh:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks GOOD from what I can see! maybe some bigger pics


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 18 2008, 11:45 AM~12191134
> *Looks GOOD from what I can see! maybe some bigger pics
> *


I know man. Damn junk ass cell phone pics. I'll get a card for my camera and take better ones. I had lost the card sumwhere? Had to barrow the ex wives card for the last pics I took. I was hopeing she had 4got about it LOL. I was going to keep it. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

You a FOOL! GIRLS NEVER FORGET! well only if they owe u something


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 18 2008, 01:45 PM~12191134
> *Looks GOOD from what I can see! maybe some bigger pics
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 18 2008, 08:49 AM~12191162
> *You a FOOL! GIRLS NEVER FORGET! well only if they owe u something
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Travis sent these to me so I could share them with the LIL homies.





Badass work Travis!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Both looking good Travis!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks shawn for posting those. all i got right now is a damn cell phone for a camera and the interwebs. cant post pics. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the blue ones been fully shaved. front and rear bumpers, side molding, emblems. 2 door hard top without the post. i debated to add that in there but thought it looked beter without. hell, it was just a donor kit for the resin bigbody. haha. its lucky to even be built.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work 



glad to see you back


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work bro hit me up sometime u still got the number dont you.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 3 2009, 01:01 AM~12890671
> *nice work
> glad to see you back
> *


thanks bro. i got a few thangs im trying to finish up. trying to finish that baby blue caddy. got the green ss drying from the second round of clear.

8 ball. yup still got the number.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thats whats up bro i see u puttin in some mad work bro keep it up i been bogarding caddies now so i can bring an extra one down when i come down there later this year for sure this time.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool bro. just let me know when your ready to make a trip down. im always around, just hit me up. 


one thang i wish i would have done differently to that 2 tone SS is cut the front bumper off and add the one from the altranomad kid. maybe even a hood scoop or something. oh well, theres always next time. build off my mistakes.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

i thank i bit off alittle more than i can handle. im takeing a 97 corvette chassie plate, suspention, engine, drive line and interior and fabbing it into a 93 honda civic coupe. sofar its going like butter. wheelbase is the same. interior seems to fit decent with the civic dash. got it all trimed up and fitted, but the engine or wheels may not work as planned.

ill try to get pics 2marrow of it, both the 2 door 94 impalas and a few other items ive been working on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 8 2009, 11:48 PM~12946005
> *i thank i bit off alittle more than i can handle.  im takeing a 97 corvette chassie plate, suspention, engine, drive line and interior and fabbing it into a 93 honda civic coupe.  sofar its going like butter. wheelbase is the same.  interior seems to fit decent with the civic dash.  got it all trimed up and fitted,  but the engine or wheels may not work as planned.
> 
> ill try to get pics 2marrow of it,  both the 2 door 94 impalas and a few other items ive been working on.
> *





:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds sweet!!


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 08:59 AM~7689020
> *now some WIPS.  Be on the look out soon
> 
> 
> ...


How u get the paint so shiny man?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Feb 10 2009, 09:11 PM~12967821
> *How u get the paint so shiny man?
> *


you talking about the chassie? its gold plated.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

picked up a new ride. Gotta get to the junk yard to get my 91-94 spindles to do the swap to run 13's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2009, 09:21 AM~13764824
> *picked up a new ride.  Gotta get to the junk yard to get my 91-94 spindles to do the swap to run 13's.
> 
> 
> ...


damn fool u alive still???? pull them buick ports off that lincoln homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good. Where you been hiding at?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2009, 02:22 PM~13764829
> *damn fool u alive still???? pull them buick ports off that lincoln homie
> *


yeah around my way they are on everything. worst one I saw was an izuzu rodeo that had four on the front and the rear :uh:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

nice ride by the way. although I love my 93 one day when funds are right I'd like to upgrade to a 98-02 in dark jade


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Low, me and 8ball were just talking about you at the HMCA show today, wondering how things were with you.

How ya doing? Hope everything is well.

That's a nice ride homie! But yeah, you gotta get them ports off of there.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 2 2009, 04:18 PM~13765767
> *Damn Low, me and 8ball were just talking about you at the HMCA show today, wondering how things were with you.
> 
> How ya doing? Hope everything is well.
> ...


x2 homie. you been M.I.A. for awhile i hope u are ok and nice ride dawg ditch the ports and do you still have the other cars


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2009, 12:21 PM~13764824
> *picked up a new ride.  Gotta get to the junk yard to get my 91-94 spindles to do the swap to run 13's.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2009, 01:21 PM~13764824
> *picked up a new ride.  Gotta get to the junk yard to get my 91-94 spindles to do the swap to run 13's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats what my bro did to mine  

much better with 13's instead of settling for 14's


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2009, 03:21 PM~13764824
> *picked up a new ride.  Gotta get to the junk yard to get my 91-94 spindles to do the swap to run 13's.
> 
> 
> ...


nice lincoln man  heres mine . i still need to do the susp. swap, so its grinded calipers and spacers for now.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks peeps for the props on the ride. yup yup im still around and kickin. still buildin when i can. i forgot all about that show til i went to post pics of that car. 
still got all my other rides aswell. my deltas in the shop gtin all new brake system. my 92 lincoln goes in the shop next for a trans rebuild. im in love with this 98 tho. and yes them ports will go asap. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 3 2009, 03:05 PM~13772862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x-2 when buicks first came back out with them i wanted to put some on my 67 buick wagon.... until i started seeing them on minivans.... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lol. yea they suck. i just got it afews days ago. only had time to round up my suspention for the swap. i stole that car tho. 2900$ 1998 140000 miles. grandpa car. smoke them windows out in afew weeks. imo it'll look better with that top.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET DEAL ON THE LINCOLN. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ttt for new pics.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man, thats bad ass!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 9 2009, 11:57 PM~14145280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's SLICK Low...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 he is still here 



































now go to ur room :angry: 






















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*HOMIE IS ALIVE *


:0 :0 :0 :0 

did u take them portholes off the lincoln???? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up bro nice lookin rides bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yup yup. Im still here. Still buildin. Pain in the ass to get on here with my phone. At least with this i phone, i can post pics. Still a pain in the ass tho.

Rollin, naw not yet. Aint worried til im ready for 13's b4 i take them vents off. Yea they suk, but just aint sweat'n it just yet.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

On to the builds i posted. 
The s-10 is fully shaved. Chopped top. G body chrome mirrors. Body dropped, c notched with a full frame. Molded on bed cover and tailgate. 

The 55 ford is for a build off with a buddy of mine. 1/4th a inch chop top. Funny car engine, tubs hood scoop and spoiler. Shaved off front bumper. 

The 95 impalas are 2 doors. One vert one hard top. The ht is fully shaved. Post taken out. 

Got a bunch more in the process also. A body dropped ford dually. A few rat rod trucks. Low lows. Ect. Hope to be here more now with pics and progress


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks homies. Ill post more tonite.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 10 2009, 05:57 AM~14145280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I like this one!!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shits lookin good travis! glad to see ur back to buildin bro. holla at me later on if you get time lol we might have a night shift reunion this weekend....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

This is a truck that i got from zfelix. Figured it could use a interior and bed upgrade. Still praticing with that foam.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie and nice to see you back and i really like ur ball python how old is it. and is it a male or female.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 10 2009, 03:03 PM~14154111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where u get them seats at boy?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice to see some builds up in hurr :biggrin: nice work homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks homies. 

8ball. That one is around 4-5 years old. Shes 3'8" and bout 5 lbs. Post to be a female, but i havent every had her probed yet. I got another younger one. Its around 2 yo. 2'5 and bout a pound and half. I want some morphes and shit. All whites, pinstripes...... High dollar shit tho. 

Rollin. I got them seats at a local swap meet last year. They are fukn sweet. The old man makes button tucked bench seats also.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

There are some great build in your thread man.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 10 2009, 10:26 PM~14156502
> *thanks homies.
> 
> 8ball. That one is around 4-5 years old.  Shes 3'8" and bout 5 lbs.  Post to be a female,  but i havent every had her probed yet.  I got another younger one.  Its around 2 yo.  2'5 and bout a pound and half.  I want some morphes and shit.  All whites, pinstripes......  High dollar shit tho.
> ...


really homie well i have a proven male lemon pastel ball python that is ready to breed if u want them to get knocked up :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 10 2009, 10:16 PM~14157091
> *really homie well i have a proven male lemon pastel ball python that is ready to breed if u want them to get knocked up :biggrin:
> *



Hell yea homie.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got some new ink work while i was away. 
















Also got my neck pierced.from collar bone to collar bone.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work homie and let me kno when ur ready to start breeding cause im ready whenever. ill post up pics of my lemon pastel so u can get an idea of wat he luks like


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 11 2009, 09:33 PM~14166985
> *nice work homie and let me kno when ur ready to start breeding cause im ready whenever. ill post up pics of my lemon pastel so u can get an idea of wat he luks like
> 
> *


Post pics homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2009, 08:18 PM~14155691
> *where u get them seats at boy?
> *



I got another pair of them seats if you want them homie. Send me your addy again


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 11 2009, 05:37 PM~14164646
> *Got some new ink work while i was away.
> 
> 
> ...






sick work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## --e-e-r-i-k-- (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello , I am new in this forum and I need sum help  

Problem is this - How can I make my Lowrider model like real Lowrider?How can I make so , that I can change the level high and low...? :biggrin: 
I know its wrong topic to ask this...  

Thanks.

CreepA.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

torn down. Lookin for a frame. May have found a 99 flood car for 1500. Just use that frame and front clip. 










and this is for the haters. Lmao.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

And this is the new little one. The third and final kid for me. Lmao. 
Serenity jade
born 8-13


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

CONGRATS! :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats Brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Sep 11 2009, 09:59 AM~15050245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks peeps.  Now just to find time to build some plastic. Ive got that drag truck about 75% done. Just gotta finish it one day.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2009, 10:32 AM~15049919
> *And this is the new little one.  The third and final kid for me. Lmao.
> Serenity jade
> born 8-13
> ...


Congratz brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2009, 12:32 PM~15049919
> *And this is the new little one.  The third and final kid for me. Lmao.
> Serenity jade
> born 8-13
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 12 2009, 10:54 AM~15059941
> *Congratz brother!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie. Im just thankfull that none of my kids was hurt in the wreck. That was 60+ around a bend and hydroplaned and it kicked sideways on the interstate into a concrete retaining wall head on. That little girl, my 2yo little girl and my 6yo son didnt have a scratch.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

It aint much, but ive put in acouple hours at the bench.
Almost done with the interior of the implala 2 door drop. 









worked alittle on the drag ford. This is a combo of a funny car and a old ford.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

A couple great looking builds Travis. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work brotha. And congrats on the little one!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

went junkyard huntin. Found three of these. This ones got a fuked frame, but alot of parts i could use. One had a good frame. Gonna try to buy all three and a early 90's all for parts. Go ahead and do all my suspention swap b4 i roll the chassie back under her. I love these lincolns, but beginning to wonder if these lincolns dont love me. 
One year ago.............









few weeks ago.............









gonna have to switch to caddys i guess.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ive had a thing here lately to wanna build dragsters. Look for this one to be on the bench here soon. Try to finish that truck first.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats gonna be sweet man.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

build are lookin good bro nice work and congrates on the new little one in the family bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new edition to the family bro, and the builds are looking good. Last but not least dump the lincolns, and switch to cadillacs. Thats how most of us roll down here.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 12:46 AM~15138586
> *Congrats on the new edition to the family bro, and the builds are looking good. Last but not least dump the lincolns, and switch to cadillacs. Thats how we roll.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey whatever happen to the Delta?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2009, 11:54 PM~15138635
> *hey whatever happen to the Delta?
> *


its just been sitting in the garage. Got all new brake lines and gas tank. But from sitting around so damn long it needs carb work now. Next week i think im gonna go buy a elderbrock 600 to throw on it and start rollin it the way it sits. Im tired of seein her neglected. It'll fire right up and sound damn good, then all asudden run outta gas. Floats are stuck i think. Dam quadrajunks.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 21 2009, 08:14 AM~15139929
> *its just been sitting in the garage. Got all new brake lines and gas tank. But from sitting around so damn long it needs carb work now.  Next week i think im gonna go buy a elderbrock 600 to throw on it and start rollin it the way it sits.  Im tired of seein her neglected.  It'll fire right up and sound damn good,  then all asudden run outta gas.  Floats are stuck i think.  Dam quadrajunks.
> *


spray air intake cleaner by Whyns(spelling) into the floats! mine runs deadly! sits for the winter and i dont touch a thing! try to start it in the spring, same thing! wont wanna run or stay running and soot pours out the tailpipe! i spray the carb and floats with that, and its like a brand new car! when i get home, i'll send you pics of my delta lately! alot has changed since you've seen it last!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Sep 11 2009, 11:32 AM~15049919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new addition!!AND....that van looks like crap.I think you need to send it to me asap.No ....seriously I like that kit.Hope you do it proud!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Im digging the Van brother and again im glad everyone was okay bro!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

started on the roll cage in that truck. Had a old snap tite nascar kit layin around to use for parts. Afew cuts here and there and it fit like a champ. Gotta get it painted and glued in.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the roll cage all glued up ready for paint.









test fitted and everything fits like it came that way. 











Those pillers look like shit tho. May have to do something with them. Pictures sure make them look worst than they do in person. Oh well, a nice two tone would be sick. Havent painted the bed cover just yet anyways.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

truck is lookin good bro..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the rearend mounted in place. Damn supper glue fogged the shit outta the chassie. 









interior done. Roll cage is done. Roll cage from a nascar kit along with the dash. Buckets outta the parts box. Console from a 58 impala. Even added the roll cage from the fire wall.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin mean


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good man!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sanded the cab corners down more and the pillers. Decited on a silver base with pearl on top. 


















the bed cover will be the same color.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice look to this one. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2009, 03:53 PM~15176493
> *Sanded the cab corners down more and the pillers. Decited on a silver base with pearl on top.
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks homies. Just feels good to sit down for a few hours and build again. Be workin on the drop top 96 impala also. Hopefully finish both here soon


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HOT DAMN BRO... that shit looks crazy as hell... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah bro, lookin' damn good!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Almost done with the impala interior. Gonna use the wheel cover off the 70 monte and wrap it to match.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Low


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work brotha!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

i gotta order some chrome foil and foil it up. Just painted the trim silver. I hate to foil after clear, but wanted it done. Got afew little things left to do.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2009, 09:02 PM~15180081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Both of them rides are looking good bro. Good to see you back at the work bench.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Next one in the line up to finish real quick is "all eyez on me" caddy. Every thing was done besides the top needed painted. Its painted, needs foiled around the padded top and its done. Put it together.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this evo is basically done also just gotta finish the interior. Chassie is done, there is no enigine. Do a trunk layout.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got this gn hopper i started along time ago also. Just needs a engine. Shit i need to quit slackin. Most these boxes of kits are atleast 50% done if not more. Lol 



















hell that regal/gn kit there started as just a pratice paint body and the chassie and interior was a donor for a cutty i think. Lmao


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone have the decal sheet to the blue 64 impala hit me up. Will buy or trade. Need it to totally finish the baby blue caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit. Findin all kinds of badass kits i gave up on and started another. Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 finish them up bro, that 61 is lookin sick :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Edit. Sold semi to biggc. Thanks homie.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

You pay shipping and i'll take it !! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

U ship something of equal value and its urs. Lmao


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Rollin........... I havent forgot about u either brother. Got this put up for ya. 









pm me ur addy again.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that semi still up for grabs


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

YES IT IS! BUY IT! 


AND WHAT THE HECK IS THAT DODGE SUV?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn dragsters. Cant keep from wanting to build them. Lol.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Cut this bitch up today outta boredum. Aint got supplies to finish most my shit thats started, so fukit. Start another. They'll all get done one day
lol.

Its a ultranomadcamino. I need a donor ford f150 xlt tho. Anyone out there, ill take the whole kit, but really just need the cab and bed. Now that i know where to make my
cuts, id like to have a cleaner donor. 
But just like every other project runnin thru my head, i wanna tub it out. Big engine. All that shit.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Just cut the back of the cab off and filed it down til it was real close. I was gonna try to scrach build all this shit, but alittle sanding and glueing this way will be perfect. Dunno about the actual chassie just yet. Havent made it that far, but the ford f150 frame may work. Just change the front suspention or something?









this way i can use the rear glass from the truck kit also with no problems.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Trav thats a nice idea! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I just Used the stock chassie from the nomad kit and wheel tub to splice the frame back together. 










as that dried i cut down some 4 door door panels for the interior. Had to shave them down a hair to fit the caddy bench.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

welcome back to the bench fool..... glad too see you actively building


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

all builds looking great in here, im especially diggin that baby blue lac.... lookin great!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Just tryin to keep up with the homies.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2009, 04:36 PM~15187592
> *Shit.  Findin all kinds of badass kits i gave up on and started another. Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


  damn thats nice  u should finish it bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Im workin on it. Most these are waitin for shit i gotta order. That 61 needs some foil work. That gold suks. Lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Dug this back out the other day. This one can be finished withAll meterials i have. Look out for this to be worked on here soon



























thanks marinate for this badass paint


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 02:16 AM~15225723
> *Dug this back out the other day. This one can be finished withAll meterials i have. Look out for this to be worked on here soon
> 
> 
> ...


i look forward to seeing this one done brotha. question is there actual flake in that gold paint? it looks like it but some times in pics you can get that off a heavy metal flake paint. so i figured id ask?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 30 2009, 01:08 AM~15225881
> *i look forward to seeing this one done brotha. question is there actual flake in that gold paint? it looks like it but some times in pics you can get that off a heavy metal flake paint. so i figured id ask?
> *


ur gonna have to ask marinate that. He painted it. I believe he used rattle can and its just metal specks silver base with candy yellow over it? I could be wrong tho.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 03:21 AM~15225904
> *ur gonna have to ask marinate that. He painted it. I believe he used rattle can and its just metal specks silver base with candy yellow over it? I could be wrong tho.
> *


ok will do thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2009, 12:59 AM~15215831
> *Cut this bitch up today outta boredum. Aint got supplies to finish most my shit thats started, so fukit.  Start another.  They'll all get done one day
> lol.
> 
> ...


(Ultramino)</span>Is looking good bro, so are all the other ride's. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks bigg homie. If i could just finish one besides that 2 door vert impala (thats only cause it was 90% done when i put it up) id be doing something. Damm a.d.d. Lol.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 02:09 AM~15225985
> *Thanks bigg homie.  If i could just finish one besides that 2 door vert impala (thats only cause it was 90% done when i put it up) id be doing something. Damm a.d.d. Lol.
> *


That's nothing a lil chronic can't fix. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 02:10 AM~15225988
> *That's nothing a lil chronic can't fix.  :0
> *


 :0 :0 

This aint cali homie this is bumfukindiana. We never seen chronic.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 02:16 AM~15225993
> *:0  :0
> 
> This aint cali homie this is bumfukindiana. We never seen chronic.
> *


Ok then, maybe some stress. :biggrin: Nah, then you will have a bad head ache the next day.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 02:30 AM~15226008
> *Ok then, maybe some stress. :biggrin: Nah, then you will have a bad head ache the next day.
> *


we do alright. Aint no kush or nothin. Lol. But thats my two favorite hobbys, cheifin out and buildin plastic. Lol.

Alright back on topic. Ill have to take a safty meeting after posting this pic. Lol










got the bed shaved out for the tubs. When my other cab and bed gets here ill try to get it alittle more close. Less body work. Lol.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 04:10 AM~15225988
> *That's nothing a lil chronic can't fix.  :0
> *


you dont see much of that in the mid west...lol :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lets try some new shit. Lol. Waitin on the glue to dry so i can chop it the other way and widen it. Lol.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ran outta super glue, but it should look alittle somethin like this.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot damn bro that shit is gonna look crazy as hell.. :0 :0 :0 ..nice ass work so far bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Since the ol ladys buildin cars now and shes fukn with that faom interior. I figured i would get alittle more creative with it. Me and her can learn together. Anyways. I grabbed a van outta the "junk kits" and started goin to town with it. 



















started on some bar stools for a garage dio i wanna build but will prob never do.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHA nice stripper pole. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work bro. X2 on the stripper pole. LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres where im at on the drag ultranomadcamino. Got the top all sectioned and back on the cab. Started to bondo, but what was left in the tub was junk.


----------



## PLOTLAKER5 (Sep 28, 2009)

beautiful work


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good up in here brotha..the stripper pole interior is bad-ass bro..hellz ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks hoMies. I get this body work to come out clean, i got two kids thats been itchen for me to splice together. Actually 4 kits. Two wagons. Well one wagon and one panel truck. Lol. Been eyen this 70 monte and 66 chevelle wagon. Thinkin maybe, but the ones thats really really wanting me to operate on is gonna be a panel truck or car, how ever u wanna look at it. Haha. 
Im gotta get fukin cutoff disk. Im always runnin outta something.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sounds like sum crazy shits gonna go down up in here..lol hellz ya bro choppa time ..lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 4 2009, 12:05 AM~15261979
> *sounds like sum crazy shits gonna go down up in here..lol hellz ya bro choppa time ..lol :biggrin:
> *


thats startin to be some of the funnest stuff is the body work. Tryin diffrent shit. 

Heres that other shit in my head. Its a 54 chevy panel and a 49 merc. They share alot of the same shapes and curves. Looks like it may be a cool little mission. I plan on cutting behind the doors like the chopped top one im usen for pics. Shave the trim line on the merc and use every thing from the panel from the doors back. Everything merc from doors foward. Use the penal truck suspention and interior. It'll be fun as shit how ever it goes. Lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2009, 12:21 AM~15262031
> *thats startin to be some of the funnest stuff is the body work. Tryin diffrent shit.
> 
> Heres that other shit in my head.  Its a 54 chevy panel and a 49 merc.  They share alot of the same shapes and curves.  Looks like it may be a cool little mission.  I plan on cutting behind the doors like the chopped top one im usen for pics.  Shave the trim line on the merc and use every thing from the panel from the doors back.  Everything merc from doors foward.  Use the penal truck suspention and interior.  It'll be fun as shit how ever it goes.  Lol
> ...


fuck ya bro that shit would look sick ...by the way wat the heck is that mercury doin to that panel..lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres a quick mockup of the camino. Outta bondo, no cut off wheels, glues dryin. Fukit im out. Lol. 










my donor kit should be here anytime (thanks mini), ill get the bed lined out
and get it goin.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 4 2009, 12:31 AM~15262067
> *fuck ya bro that shit would look sick ...by the way wat the heck is that mercury doin to that  panel..lol :biggrin:
> *


they makein chevy/merc panel babys. Lmao. Cross breading


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2009, 09:21 PM~15262031
> *thats startin to be some of the funnest stuff is the body work. Tryin diffrent shit.
> 
> Heres that other shit in my head.  Its a 54 chevy panel and a 49 merc.  They share alot of the same shapes and curves.  Looks like it may be a cool little mission.  I plan on cutting behind the doors like the chopped top one im usen for pics.  Shave the trim line on the merc and use every thing from the panel from the doors back.  Everything merc from doors foward.  Use the penal truck suspention and interior.  It'll be fun as shit how ever it goes.  Lol
> ...


 :0 i want the 54 panel body if u just wanna chop it :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i cant get over how crazy that camino looks bro..cant wait till you have that shit in paint bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2009, 12:33 AM~15262074
> *they makein chevy/merc panel babys. Lmao. Cross breading
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ur crazy bro...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 4 2009, 12:34 AM~15262076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may not be paint. Its screamin flat black imo. Lol. But thats a long way away.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

even flat black would look good bro but i prefur candy coated rides.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 4 2009, 12:40 AM~15262096
> *even flat black would look good bro but i prefur candy coated rides.. :biggrin:
> *



Hell who knows,,,,,, im really feelin that build right now, but may not
tomarrow. U know. It maybe a lost build.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2009, 12:48 AM~15262117
> *Hell who knows,,,,,, im really feelin that build right now, but may not
> tomarrow. U know. It maybe a lost build.
> *


oh hellz no..finish that shit bro.. :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 4 2009, 12:06 AM~15262160
> *oh hellz no..finish that shit bro.. :angry:
> *


im with him finish that shit bro looks fuckin siiiiiiiiiick homie :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh no. The surgery is over, now time to re-construct. Lol.


























this lil thing will be fukn fun lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SOME CRAZY SHIT UP IN HERE!! KEEP IT COMING! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

While the 2nd coat of bondo on the roof of the camino dries, im messin with this little fuker. Lol. Choped a section from the frame and glued it back together. When that fully dries ill cut the interior of the merc down to fit. Have to drive from the rear seat. Lol.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2009, 10:36 PM~15267713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin' bad ass!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah its fuked up. I cut them both up cause the paneled out merc was badass, but this little bastids caught my attention. Lol. Its like a little nash metropolition or some shit.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2009, 12:25 AM~15268807
> *Yeah its fuked up.  I cut them both up cause the paneled out merc was badass,  but this little bastids caught my attention. Lol.  Its like a little nash metropolition or some shit.
> *


Thats kinda what I was thinking. Build that shit bro! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin like a roof again.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya that shit looks stealth..and that little fucker ur buildin looks hilarious...gonna be crazy bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I added to the front piller on that camino, now i dont like it. Gonna have to trim it back out. 

That lil fuker is comin along good really. Got the chassie, interior and body cut down and glued back together. Engine be no problem. Them two kits actually spliced together like a champ with minumal major body work. 









this is with the merc dash. Its got kinda a v shape. I changed that out to the panel dash and will use the merc dash in the other one. 










all fits good.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro get down... :cheesy:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2009, 02:32 AM~15262069
> *Heres a quick mockup of the camino.  Outta bondo, no cut off wheels, glues dryin. Fukit im out. Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


thats wild . cant wait to see it done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Body work and more body work. 









i may cut the windows open alil more by cuttin the wing window out. Already cut the rear of the window out more. Its gettin there tho.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh man Travis you gotta use those wheels, cause that looks killer.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Dunno about wheels just yet.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dunno but thats a badass concept tho :biggrin: 
a chrome strip down the side following the one on the front fender would look good as well!
Oh, and you could go oldskool on it and put some arts on it!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a great idea, you should just send it to me and I'll figure out the wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 5 2009, 09:27 PM~15278465
> *I have a great idea, you should just send it to me and I'll figure out the wheels.  :biggrin:
> *


i already showed ya what to do and how eazy it is. I know u got them two kits in ur stash. Lol. Get to cuttin.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fukit. While im choppin shit. Mite as well cut these two also. 66 chevelle wagon and a 70 monte. Gonna make a el monte wagon. 










i cracked the front piller, so im waitin on the glue to dry real solid b4 shaven it down any futher. 









interior test fit. Not bad.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2009, 11:43 PM~15278663
> *i already showed ya what to do and how eazy it is.  I know u got them two kits in ur stash. Lol. Get to cuttin.
> *


I have the Merc, but not the other. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the top pretty close. I fuked up tho. The tops too far foward. I should have used more of the monte rear and less off the chevelle tailgate. Oh well, ill roll with it, just have to do something with the windshield/hood. 




















I like it tho.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro..thats gonna look sick bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 5 2009, 11:59 PM~15279651
> *hellz ya bro..thats gonna look sick bro.. :cheesy:
> *


X-2 bro........ :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin crazy bastid :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Chris. I gOt that s dime a few mins ago. :biggrin: 










david, got ur kit as well. Thanks homies. U parts are ready to go, dude hasent showed with that alternomad kit yet tho, so ill ship the seperate.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Found a engine for the drag car. Had to cut and splice a new tranny cause its outta a top fuel dragster.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Low you are tearin shit up in here looking good brother


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Should be done tonite i hope.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

already? damn!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hells ya brotha gettin down like a mutha fukka..damn :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Gettin there.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

After seenin the homies building them badass mini trucks for mini truck mag, i wanted to try it. Its just a start.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks like a solid start bro. i need to work on mine but got bigger fish to fry right now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Im done with the rear frame.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Frame looks killer man.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 9 2009, 08:52 AM~15311026
> *Gettin there.
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

naa naaa naa naa naaa naaaaaa batman! Fuckin shit. I dont like it. Thought i would shave the trim and do black and red old school theme.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dude that is wild !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

may not look too bad after clear. 
Interior is done. Didnt detail too much since u cant see in it anyways. Lol. 









hoods waitin on the body for clear. Its done besides maybe red emblem or something.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin sick bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Been workin on a 99 silveraldo while clear dries on that ultra nomadderelmino. Got the rear frame done beside the links. 










been tryin to build some air tanks. Just seein what i like the best so i made about 5 of them. 










mock up of the bed. I think this truck be black and red with a trailer to pull the dragster.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice work Travis!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lets recycle some of those bull shit donk parts we all got layin around and make some air tanks. This is all i used a ink pen and some extra donk trees. 









take ur pen apart and cut it. These are those push pens with the gold springs inside. 








Use the donky raised peices to look like mounting feet. 
i glued the wheel adapters on the ends. There are little dust covers i glued on a difftent tank then sanded it down as well. All the same. Recycle donky poop thats trash anyways. 










rounded off wheel adapters. 
















this one i used the smooth corners of chrome parts trees and wheel adapters and made a stand for my garage.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2009, 10:54 PM~15350651
> *Been workin on a 99 silveraldo while clear dries on that  ultra nomadderelmino. Got the rear frame done beside the links.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job man!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice bro! Looks crazy!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Work Bro....Very creative....Keep up the great work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Cool trick on the tanks !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

99 is lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

built some shit for my garage dio.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 14 2009, 10:06 PM~15360197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool bench !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks homies.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got some more items started for my garage/shop. A book shelf with books and a blasting cabinet. 
Get more super glue and ill post more pics later.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looking good!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

does it look somewhat like a sand blasting cabinet?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the blast box is cool ! way to big but cool none the less!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2009, 10:42 AM~15386679
> *the  blast  box  is  cool !  way to  big  but  cool  none  the  less!
> *


im buildin a big garage and gotta blast big parts. Haha. 

It was just slapped together. I sized it to a tranny i got laying around and just built from there. Still gotta add the back wall to it. Just maken sure everything inside is nice and glued in place b4 i seal it up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

i sized it with this homie also. Dunno what scale they really are. These are the locsters that drive the cars. If its over sized, its not really by much. Not much for me to re-do it. Lmao. 

Thanks homies.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

cool shit, get back on the cars!! dont start jumppin to new projects!! :biggrin: I only say that cause i wanna see some more of your builds lol keep up the good work bro. I like that custom fab work!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

roll call bro: just passin through...I am not surprised that you have a great deal of 
talent...i am liking what I see... you seam kind of comforable outside the boxx..
i have a hard time getting pass all the (iron cross's) though! I was raised to 
believe that those symble's represent hatred, and nazi-ism. but you have every right to fly what ever flag and color you want.,..your still a good builder.
hydrohype: mother fuckin roll call! in the house that Low's built! thank you for posting....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro sick ass work on the truck bro and the dragster is fuckin crazy lookin but still freakin badass... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2009, 03:24 PM~15403819
> *roll call bro: just passin through...I am not surprised that you have a great deal of
> talent...i am liking what I see...  you seam kind of comforable outside the boxx..
> i have a hard time getting pass all the (iron cross's) though! I was raised to
> ...


well thanks lil homie. As far as "outside the box". I threw the box away along time ago. Lol

as far as ur natzi symbols, Lmao. Naw naw homie. That wasnt my thinking behind makening those. They are post to be maltese crosses. Not notzi symbols. Hahahaha. Thats funny tho, never really looked at the symbol ur talkin about, but it my look like that?? I just know i tryed about 5 times to make a better maltese cross and said fuckit. Cut out a square in plastic then with the cutoff bit in the dremel i cut lines and said fukit, close enough.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Oct 19 2009, 03:24 PM~15403819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lol i thought they looked like maltese crosses alil too. But since its a racist symbol, and im not racist (i hate everyone). Im gonna stick with the natzi symbols. Put a big confederate flag slidein rag top in it and name the truck "black panther". Lmao. That way i dont offend one race, i offend them all. Hahahhahahaa


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 20 2009, 10:02 AM~15412464
> *Lol i thought they looked like maltese crosses alil too.  But since its a racist symbol, and im not racist (i hate everyone).  Im gonna stick with the natzi symbols. Put a big confederate flag slidein rag top in it and name the truck "black panther". Lmao. That way i dont offend one race, i offend them all. Hahahhahahaa
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats pretty cool man.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 20 2009, 08:08 PM~15417742
> *Thats pretty cool man.
> *


thanks bro. Just something i built today outta the rat rod parts box. 



Got most the body work Lined out on this 49 merc panel.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I pulled the body of the ultra nomadderel'mino outta the drying box. Its been out twice for a wet sand and clear treatment and is dry once again. Cant decide weather to try to go another round of wet n clear or not. 









cause this is the bed cover. Same time i clear everything else. Same everything but was one coat of wet n clear more than the body.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 20 2009, 11:50 PM~15420102
> *I pulled the body of the ultra nomadderel'mino outta the drying box. Its been out twice for a wet sand and clear treatment and is dry once again.  Cant decide weather to try to go another round of wet n clear or not.
> 
> 
> ...


 damn thats gonna look sick :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

FUCK YA MUCH BETTER BRO... :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The rat rod looks sick bro. And that alterelky looks sick man. Damn that thing got some shine to it!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Finished this evo up. All besides the truck lid is black. I dont have any more of that blue color i used. The way its hindged on it can be taken off eazy.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Im not into ricers.....but that evo is tight!!!! nice job homie!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the Evo. Paint looks good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

almost done with this. Gotta repaint the hood.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

truck is laid out !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Since im gettin some of these already started projects outta the way. Time to break out. Some shit that i can start and put away. Lol. Im thinkin black with this one too with all gold trim. 











I still need 64 impala decals to finish this one. Just one little pc to finish the driver side middle part.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2009, 01:43 AM~15431157
> *Since im gettin some of these already started projects outta the way. Time to break out. Some shit that i can start and put away. Lol.  Im thinkin black with this one too with all gold trim.
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED TO GET MY CADDY LINE UP RESTARTED !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got this prettY much done. Gotta repaint The bed cover.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK UP IN HERE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i like that trailer truck combo !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the body work on this done. Go find a color for it. Tryin to mock everything up to make sure it all fits.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2009, 01:22 AM~15441958
> *Got the body work on this done.  Go find a color for it. Tryin to mock everything up to make sure it all fits.
> 
> 
> ...



you should open the side up and make it a  wagon :biggrin: !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Goddamn thats sick!!
Got that package today bro. Thanks again.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 24 2009, 08:43 PM~15457255
> *Goddamn thats sick!!
> Got that package today bro. Thanks again.
> *


lets see u use it. Lmao.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats the plans for the caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 25 2009, 12:48 AM~15458845
> *whats the plans for the caddy
> *


not too sure yet. Was gonna just do a triple black and gold layin frame. But thats alot of black n gold. So i got some silver layed on it now. Gonna break out the tape and lay a few patterens i think. Maybe then some black candy.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2009, 05:40 AM~15457238
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot damn ..that caddy is hella sick bro...


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2009, 11:22 PM~15441958
> *Got the body work on this done.  Go find a color for it. Tryin to mock everything up to make sure it all fits.
> 
> 
> ...


whoa i have never seen this before. looks fawken sick, cant wait to see what this one looks like finished. keep up da sick work man.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 26 2009, 11:12 AM~15469599
> *whoa i have never seen this before. looks fawken sick, cant wait to see what this one looks like finished. keep up da sick work man.
> *


thanks homies. 

That there is a product of bordum. Its a 55 chevy panel and a 49 merc spliced together to make a merc panel. I built the other two halves as well, a merc rear end with a chevy front and cut down about 4" of the body lenth. Lol. Lethal witha dremel.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

What do ya do when ur model room isnt quite big enough? 



Fuckit. U start building. Lol. 










isnt gonna just be for models, but plenty of room. Lol. 16 ft x 16 ft 11 ft peek.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got alittle done to the black le cab. Gold pipeing. Setup installed. Just gonna use the donk suspention and have it all up. Got it wet sanded out and second round of clear.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man, and good luck with the building.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior looks good bro. 
Like the setup on there also.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Shit is looking real good Travis. I love that little stubby fucker!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 27 2009, 12:14 AM~15471818
> *What do ya do when ur model room isnt quite big enough?
> Fuckit.  U start building.  Lol.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that building!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got afew wips out tonight for a minute. 

















gotta reclear the hood on this and finish the interior. 


















mocked this up to sit on the desk so maybe i can deside how i wanna build It. I keep changen my mind. I started to do wires with silver flakes and orange candy, but that flat black looks good with supremes and www.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bro, roll with the supremes and wide whites. It looks really good with those.
The Elky is lookin bad ass as well!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Dull coat, www and supremes? :biggrin: Im feelin that too. Lol the last 4 rides besides the little mercury scrap car ive built have been black tho. 

I wish i had a better candy orange. That looked good but the orange dupli color metalcast paint is shit. It dont cover very good and is patchy and blotchy. I was gonna paint my bike that color but even the crank turned out like ass. :angry: 
ill hit the hobby store and try that testors laquer they got.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

And i dunno wtf was going on when i cleared the last time. Too close to the window on got cold? They was all cleared at the same time basicly. Same can as the elco body and caddy body and they great.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 3 2009, 02:01 AM~15545759
> *And i dunno wtf was going on when i cleared the last time. Too close to the window on got cold? They was all cleared at the same time basicly. Same can as the elco body and caddy body and they great.
> 
> 
> ...




I hate :angry: when that happens!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 3 2009, 03:01 AM~15545759
> *And i dunno wtf was going on when i cleared the last time. Too close to the window on got cold? They was all cleared at the same time basicly. Same can as the elco body and caddy body and they great.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I HATE THAT. :angry:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lots of nice work in hear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit. I forgot i had this. Time to break the dremel and the sledge hammer out and make a replica of my 98. 









lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got these 70 montes back on the bench tonite. Gotta correct the mistakes from the first one. Make the top alittle shorter. Even been messin with the first one tryin to get it somewhat built
to see what im really gettin into when i cut the next ones.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see how those turn out brother!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

build one two door and one four door. The four door be lowridered out and the two door be muscle.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 7 2009, 10:28 PM~15595725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 7 2009, 11:28 PM~15595725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are the tops from the 65 chevelle kit? sorry didn't go back 2 look through the thread, both wagons are lookin good! gives me some idea's to build one!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea both 66 chevelle tops on the 70 montes. If i had to do it one more time i would section just a hair outta the top. The 2nd time around i slide the top back some and cut more of the rear out. I like the rear of the first one better. They will both work tho, fukit. 

Heres a preview of whats going thru my head. 










and heres the rear end shot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Great looking builds and wips! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the interior and chassie trimed down to fit one of them. The other i think ill just use the monte parts and just build the interior.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good so far bro..


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bro you got some realy good work in here, KEEP IT UP :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Made a visor for the merc panel. Gonna let the glue dry and mold it to the body.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Between sanding bondo and primer on all the builds im workin on, i got the le cab back out. Still not totally happy with the paint. It has small bubbles over the rear fender trim. So i may throw it in the pond with the merc panel.  









tried one last time for the orange to lay out on the panel. No go. In the pond it'll go too. 









guess that gives me more time to work on the import build off that starts monday.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any updates on the wagons ur buildin


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 13 2009, 09:56 PM~15660731
> *any updates on the wagons ur buildin
> *


those montes? The four door has one side of doors to scribe, the two door will probally hit the pond with the other 2 cars. The paint got all cracked like the desert floor. Ive sanded alot of it off cause im out of purple stuff.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Door lines can suck my balls!!!!! :angry: :angry: 

Props to u mofos that make that shit look eazy.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmm...... Never can say I've seen 4 door monte , maybe the general should have tried it. It looks good


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 15 2009, 01:17 AM~15668490
> *Door lines can suck my balls!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Props to u mofos that make that shit look eazy.
> ...



Nice job.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. Still alot of work to do on both of them. 


But with the import build off closen in, i gotta put my a.d.d. into that.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 10:17 PM~15668490
> *Door lines can suck my balls!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Props to u mofos that make that shit look eazy.
> ...


looks good bro trippy but good. sumthin diff bro .but it looks  bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 14 2009, 11:35 PM~15668612
> *looks good bro trippy but good. sumthin diff bro .but it looks  bro
> *


 :biggrin: I like diffrent. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagon is lookin good bro!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 10:17 PM~15668490
> *Door lines can suck my balls!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Props to u mofos that make that shit look eazy.
> ...


 :biggrin: oops


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 15 2009, 08:35 AM~15668612
> *looks good bro trippy but good. sumthin diff bro .but it looks  bro
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya monte is lookin damn good bro.. nice ass work so far....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Monte wagon lookz good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

started this civette build for the import build off. First cut the lower secrion of the rear bumper of the corvette and grafted it to the civic. 










After seeing allthe big dogs throwin down some wicked shit already in there, i had to get more outta the box and flipped the corvette front bumper over and gravting it to the front for a diffrent look. 









Got the lambo door hindges made. So far the doors work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the corvette chassie all fitted into the civic body. Hacked up the rear end to fit the meats. 









i was trigger happy on the dremel and made alittle cutting mistake while adding the corvette inner fenders and firewall. Lol.









and heres how it'll sit all nice and mean looking. 









as mean as a honda civic can get i guess.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin great so far! i need to get my hands on a civic, or integra kit... nto one for imports but am kinda feelin like building one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Layed down some blue. May change it up and 2 tone it.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^THIS IS NICE HOMIE !


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 18 2009, 03:17 PM~15704330
> *^^^THIS IS NICE HOMIE !
> *



x2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

great ideas with that look. color looks sick on it. nice work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the good words fellas. 
While waiting to get clear coat and to figure out if im gonna two tone the civette, got the monte wagons outta the pond. Hit them with alittle more filler and paper and get them back on the bench gettin em ready for paint.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

whatcha gone do with the engine olutta tha box dime?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 18 2009, 07:35 PM~15708261
> *whatcha gone do with the engine olutta tha box dime?
> *


not sure yet. After jaming all the doors and shit, it got Put up.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

well if u decide to put in a v8 lmk, ill take that v6 off ur hands...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 18 2009, 07:44 PM~15708368
> *well if u decide to put in a v8 lmk, ill take that v6 off ur hands...
> *


theres probally afew v6's around here. I need a 97 vette. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol i gave you the last vette i had


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the windows made for the doors and the doors done.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

civette is lookin good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the engine complete. Painted some of the clear hood. Should be done tonight.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 19 2009, 02:54 PM~15717287
> *Got the engine complete.  Painted some of the clear hood.  Should be done tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


that hood looks crazy bro i likes


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the civette done. 








layed some paint on the 2 door 70 monte.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 19 2009, 10:46 PM~15721716
> *got the civette done.
> 
> 
> ...


Civette looks awesome.2dr wagon looks killer.Did you ghost racing stripes in?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea. Layed down a blue base and taped my srtipes and sides off. Hit with silver base and pulled the tape. Layed afew coats of candy after that. :cheesy: 
they get alitter fatter inthe rear to match the top.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WITH THE RACING STRIPS ! That car must be real fast !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 10:28 PM~15722292
> *WITH THE  RACING  STRIPS  !  That  car  must  be  real  fast  !
> *


Shit,  those add horse power. U aint know that? 

Lol. Just wanted to keep a hotrod theme.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Low, the wagon is lookin killer bro!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The monty looks slick as a wagon ! Way to imagine the build and go after it !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 10:50 PM~15722560
> *The  monty  looks  slick  as  a wagon !  Way to  imagine  the  build  and  go  after  it !
> *


thats just one. The 4 door is probally ready to get pulled out the pond. I sloped the rear of the 2 door for alittle diffrent look.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Been workin on the 2 door interior. Got all the plastic made, interior walls, inner fender all that. Carpet layed. Seats painted and console painted. 









narrorwed up the wheels. The rear ones are just alittle wider.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeet !!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:33 AM~15724774
> *Sweeet !!!
> *


X2 hellz ya bro, them rides are lookin fly :cheesy: :cheesy: freakin nice work on the monte that shit is sick.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

4 door almost ready for color.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2009, 08:55 AM~15725972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro those wagons are lookn sweet homie cant wait to see the 4dr painted keep it up homie


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE, U PUTTIN IN SOME WORK ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Wagons are looking good!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2009, 10:59 AM~15737767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKES


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice wagons bro wat color you going on the 4 door


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hno: CANT WAIT TO SEE MY BOX.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 21 2009, 07:57 PM~15740751
> *Nice wagons bro wat color you going on the 4 door
> *


kandy green. Maybe some slight patterns if i grow a pair and try it more than one layer.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 21 2009, 07:59 PM~15740767
> *hno: CANT WAIT TO  SEE MY BOX....  :biggrin:
> *


get me some foil and ill put these magizines in ur box. Theres plenty of room in ur box.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2009, 08:01 PM~15740789
> *kandy green.  Maybe some slight patterns if i grow a pair and try it more than one layer.
> *


Do it bro let them drop lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got bored and felt like painting. Since the 4 door wagon aint ready yet, i grabed
a new kit.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brotha lookin freakin good ..look damn sick :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 20 2009, 07:24 AM~15726285
> *DAMN HOMIE, U PUTTIN IN SOME WORK ! :thumbsup:
> *


just like the good ol' days


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I hope some green candy will make me like it alittle better. If i can find some.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

add some other color stripes to fill in the gray areas  something that will stand out as a different shade under candy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Come on homie, it was hard enough getting that. But i really dont like it some im throughing some more tape on it. Cant hurt.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

don't be scurrred.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Candy green........... Candy purple. Fukit. Just needed a color that looks good with gold bumpers.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

The black le cab isnt black anymore. Deeeep purple over a black base.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2009, 03:09 AM~15743242
> *The black le cab isnt black anymore. Deeeep purple over a black base.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS SWEET BRO  MONTE WAGON LOOKS BADASS TOO HOMIE KEEP IT UP HOW DID U DO THE GOLD WITH FOIL OR PAINT TELL ME UR SECRET :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lightly mist dupli color metal cast orange over chrome parts and u get kentucky gold. Just dont coat too much, u'll get orange grilles and shit.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 22 2009, 08:05 AM~15743561
> *lookin' good !
> *


thanks bro. Wanting to go to more shows this year, hope to meet ya there at one or two.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The wagon and caddy looking sweet homie the caddy really pops with that color and the gold keep it up


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good man


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks bros. Still gotta dand on the door panels alittle where i made the caps for the sides. 
Layed out a nice coat of clear on the 4 door wagon. Hope to smooth out all them tape lines.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

wagon and cady paint jobs r graet.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 22 2009, 11:22 AM~15744511
> *wagon and cady paint jobs r graet.
> *


thanks homie. I hate when my candys got that much gloss to them, always skurred to clear them. Lol. 

Go the merc panel outta the pond. Started re doing the body work. Pics of that here soon.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looking good bro. Did you get the rest of that shit? I never heard from you.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 22 2009, 02:09 PM~15745527
> *Looking good bro. Did you get the rest of that shit? I never heard from you.
> *


aint seen nothin yet? Last checked friday morn.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2009, 03:12 AM~15743180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Layd some clear. Left the house and come back afew hours
later to this shit. Damnit. Lol. These wagons just done want to be built. 









back in the pond it went. Thats ok. This time after the major body work, the doors are getting cut.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2009, 11:52 PM~15743140
> *Candy green........... Candy purple.  Fukit. Just needed a color that looks good with gold bumpers.
> 
> 
> ...


you did it :biggrin: looks fukkin awesome homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Found the color orange i was looking for on this. 









went ahead and sprayed the hood so i dont change my mind. Lol. 










its that testors one coat lacquer. Never used it b4 but lays really nice.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin good bro, besides the fuck up on the clear on the 2dr ..i freakin hate that shit when that happens


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Been wanting to open this since i got it. Ive had good will power til last night. Lol. 









plan on a full out mini truck. They 4x4 tho, ill have to find front suspention or build my own.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2009, 05:12 AM~15743180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Workin on this yoda. With every build i do i like to try diffrent shit. So far i started to make the 4 link mounts. Hopefully the rear will adjust atleast. Lol. 








got both doors cut opened. Been thinkin of a body drop??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, what I miss???
I was gonna quote a few of your posts, but got lost when I saw all those builds you are doin. Shit, you keepin busy though.
Sick, Sick, and more sickness. 
That 4 door wagon is lookin bad ass. You did good with the colors.
The Lecab is lookin even better,
and hell yes you should bodydrop the yota.

Ok, that was way too much typing. LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea. Im keepin busy for sure. Just aint one thing tho. Lol. Im really focused on this yodo. As far as a body drop, From what i can tell, it really wont need it. It be low without all the extra work. Plus i cut the shit outta my thumb, it almost got smashed already. I need them thumbs. Lol.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 23 2009, 10:45 AM~15753525
> *Been wanting to open this since i got it.  Ive had good will power til last night.    Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


that the baywatch truck?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea the baywatch toyota. 

Heres the pics i forgot to post.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

decided to bodydrop it afew millimeters.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Workin on this 1/20 scale yoda. Color is black mettlic with candy red. Body be ready for paint after i hinge it. (hopefully). Lol.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

toyota looking good man, looks sick tucking big rims. keep up the good work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got once of those going in the opposite direction 










:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet. I almost went with mudders.


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

looks like you have been really getting down :thumbsup: nice work

im gonna have to give that kentucky gold technique a try :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the doors on and working. So far so good anyways. 

























i think this old civic hood be a nice hood scoop to cover that hole.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2009, 11:43 PM~15802857
> *i think this old civic hood be a nice hood scoop to cover that hole.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I think i got everything where it needs to be and i can start on the body. Not sure what be shaved just yet. Not to sure on the colors yet either. The main body color will be the black with red candy with some kinda two tone to break up the color.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

dunno if ill rock the scoop or not. Prob will. Fukit i spent time maken it. Might as well.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 28 2009, 03:48 PM~15807185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO WONT U TRY USING THE SCOOP FROM THE 56 BELAIR IT LOOKS THE SAME AS THAT ONE BRO JUST MY 2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Workin on the licn plate box.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Toyota is lookin sik.I was likin the look of the engine stickin out of the hood.That is good ol' body dropped mini truckin there.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea i went with the hood scoop. Gotta grab some primer today.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good travis. keep it up bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 29 2009, 01:21 PM~15813150
> *lookin good travis. keep it up bro
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2009, 12:12 PM~15813095
> *Yea i went with the hood scoop.  Gotta grab some primer today.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks sweet travis keep it up bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2009, 05:17 PM~15816342
> *damn that looks sweet travis keep it up bro
> *


x-2


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2009, 03:12 PM~15813095
> *Yea i went with the hood scoop.  Gotta grab some primer today.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass lil yota man! that hoodscoop looks real good on there. also looks good in yellow. keep it up!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. Its been alittle work to get it down low like that. 










been workin on the roll pan and rear end. Made a flush mount bed cover. Had dad bring me some primer out to the house. He brought damn rustolum primer crap. So gotta wait til tomarrow to prime.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

this pic :thumbsup: 
shit looks nice bro, great work !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm liking that nice work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

that truck is gonna be sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. Fewmore pics. Got some good primer, hopefully the next pics posted be painted. 










cut the notch cover toput the air tank up front instaed of back like planned.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet bro I like the scoop


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yotas lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2009, 01:53 PM~15823284
> *Thanks guys.  Fewmore pics. Got some good primer,  hopefully the next pics posted be painted.
> 
> 
> ...


comin along nice man!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2009, 03:53 PM~15823284
> *Thanks guys.  Fewmore pics. Got some good primer,  hopefully the next pics posted be painted.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro, can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Yota is lookin really good. Sick work bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great....man you don't mess around.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

There was a few spots that stuck out after paint. So i sanded afew places and broke the tape out and hit the body line. The bottom will be metallic black. 









may not like that either? Gotta wait to do a mock up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hard to see the color in the pics.... is it a rootbeer?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Naw. Its dupli color universal black metallic with metal cast red. Makes it a black cherry color with red flakes.  

And i didnt like the two tone, so i candied the whole thing again and just gonna leave it single color.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Naw. Its dupli color universal black metallic with metal cast red. Makes it a black cherry color with red flakes.  

And i didnt like the two tone, so i candied the whole thing again and just gonna leave it single color.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 30 2009, 08:43 PM~15829929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got some base on the merc yesterday. Still got some silver to add


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 12:51 AM~15830536
> *Got some base on the merc yesterday.  Still got some silver to add
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: .... NOW GET YOUR ASS TO BED , AINT IT PAST YOUR BEDTIME??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 1 2009, 01:23 AM~15830744
> *:yes: .... NOW GET YOUR ASS TO BED , AINT IT PAST YOUR BEDTIME??? :0  :0  :0
> *


find ur phone yet?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job man!! I love minitrucks!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 02:06 AM~15830826
> *find ur phone yet?
> *


:nosad: ITS AT THE DAMN SHOP, STILL CANT FIND IT, PROLLY GET A REFURB NOW.... :angry:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2009, 09:31 AM~15743913
> *thanks bros.   Still gotta dand on the door panels alittle where i made the caps for the sides.
> Layed out a nice coat of clear on the 4 door wagon.  Hope to smooth out all them tape lines.
> 
> ...


good job LOW, keep it up.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 03:37 AM~15830895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


'Yota looks killer.So do you just spray the metalcast right over the black then?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what color did u lay down first to get the black cherry look


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Dec 1 2009, 10:18 AM~15832755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a metallic black. So it has silver flakes in it. And yup, i just primed, layed black, then layed candy red over it. Makes a deep black cherry lookin color.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 01:04 PM~15833766
> *Its a metallic black.  So it has silver flakes in it.  And yup, i just primed,  layed black, then layed candy red over it.  Makes a deep black cherry lookin color.
> *


Thanx homie.I'll have to try that on a future build.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

i need a cheap air brush to start on. Anyones up graded and got one lmk.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 04:59 PM~15835365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE POWDERS. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 02:59 PM~15835365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Check: www.hobbyking.com They carry a double action airbrush for I think $15,95...when you read the reviews your sold! Excelent airbush to startout with.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Started choppin the shit outta this last night. 










just got bored but will try to squeeze more time to work on it. Gotta get that toyota done first. Then maybe those monte wagons.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 11:28 PM~15842059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that color looks nice


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 05:59 PM~15835365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


use the 40% off coupons at hobby lobby if theres one near ya


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2009, 04:24 PM~15901011
> *Started choppin the shit outta this last night.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 7 2009, 03:06 PM~15901480
> *use the 40% off coupons at hobby lobby if theres one near ya
> *


yea. Im thinkin of doing that. Do i use anytype compressor? Like the little doughnut compressors or at advanced today they had 2 gallon something and cambells for 50$. Use that with water traps or what?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2009, 05:24 PM~15901011
> *Started choppin the shit outta this last night.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BADASS BRO!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Take it back to the old school.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that s10 is dope - like that pink one from lrm a few years back :yes: 



im with you on the airbrush thing - its overdue, just not to sure what im looking 4


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 8 2009, 12:18 AM~15909688
> *Take it back to the old school.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you didnt waste any time did you! :biggrin: 
Looks bad ass bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2009, 11:31 AM~15912452
> *Damn, you didnt waste any time did you! :biggrin:
> Looks bad ass bro.
> *


i dont like to tell people about what i wanna do. I try to do it and post pics of it.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good.. go to harbor freight tools .. they have an air brush kit for like 80.00 some times its on sell 4 like 60.00.. it comes with every thing or the brush by its self is only 14.00 and their nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool bro. Ill check harber freight out. Id rather just buy the brush alone and get myself a nicer air compressor that i can use for more than just air brushing. Ill look around and hit up some big doggs to make sure ill be happy with what i purchase.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 8 2009, 12:49 PM~15913793
> *i dont like to tell people about what i wanna do.  I try to do it and post pics of it.
> *


Thats how you do it man.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 8 2009, 12:18 AM~15909688
> *Take it back to the old school.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 speechless :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

s-10 is sick!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The tandem axle dime is going to be super sik.I'm also digging the layd out silverado on wires.Keep these projects coming bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. Ill post more pics when i have something worth posting. Started frame work on the tandam and laying out the inside of the bed of the silveraldo. Interior was choped almost inhalf to make up for the body drop so start fabbin that up too after robot chicken.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hobbyking perfect starter dual action airbrush set gravity feed $17,95.










Check the reviews

Hobbyking dual action airbrush


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

After seein all them badass rigs in that semi topic i just had to crack open this pete kit to see what it was like. 
Cut out some slicks for the rear. Started front skirts.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Mold a visor on the cab.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

"z'd" the frame in the rear. Gotta get this big boi low. This is about as low as it'll go. Still got afew more things in mind for this. Finish the z i put in the frame.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2009, 02:36 AM~15922285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS BADASS BRO  

I HAVE TO GET ME ONE OF THESE :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15922285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS GONNA BE SICK ....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Man LOW, you got me wantin' to build a RIG!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn thats wild looking :thumbsup: nice work man


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweeet. Made some old school 5 stars wrapped in 50 series tires. Just need to find some deep lip chrome dishes instead of gold. 









look like 13x7 pro hammers or someshit.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Bow leg it like it was 1995.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LIKE THE FENDER ON THE PETE... REMINDS ME OF AN OLD INDIAN FENDER....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 10 2009, 04:03 PM~15939759
> *I LIKE THE FENDER ON THE PETE... REMINDS ME OF AN OLD INDIAN FENDER....
> *


  

Ive been pondering on extending the bottom of the fender to about the step. 

Where u get them resin rear fenders at? I may just try to fab some up 1st but dont really wanna.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

man your gettin as bad as RO on starting projects :roflmao:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

you can just send me that rig with those wheels...haha....bad ass man


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15941806
> *man your gettin as bad as RO on starting projects :roflmao:
> *


naw homie. 



I actually finish some of mine.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

started some body work. Got the sleeper doors opened, jamed and hindged. Gonna fill the sleeper with audio.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

petes lookin sick bro. saved the pics of it so ill have some ideas when i start on mine. not gonna stretch the frame?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Naw. They all get streched frames. Its actually shorter cause the z.


----------



## Big Young (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

man them front fenders are the sex. whered you get the tires at?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 11 2009, 08:36 PM~15954385
> *man them front fenders are the sex. whered you get the tires at?
> *


just something outta the tire bin. One of the california wheels kits i think? I think they too small but it the best i had.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 07:50 AM~15946992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look crazy bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Finished up the pebble push'n toyota. 









been workin on the purpLE CAB. Ran outta glue or it been done besides the hood and trunk needs wet sanded and re cleared. 
And started a side project for my moms. Its a 66 stang like hers in the garage. Only gonna be what it would look like if i owned it instead of a ten year project of nothin done to it. . :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SWEET COLOR BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

toy and caddy are sic


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 11:50 AM~15946992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT PETE LOOKING PRETTY SIK LOW!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wats the color on the mustang???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 20 2009, 09:21 PM~16042474
> *Wats the color on the mustang???
> *


just staight up dupli color metal specks green. Cleared once so
i can foil it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Foil all done one the stang. Clears almost dry but aint gonna touch til tomarrow. No glue anyways.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 12:09 AM~16043955
> *Sick work bro!!
> *


thanks brotha. I do what i can.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

After some diggin thru the wheel and tire bin, found the ones ill use on the stang. May no be this low when done, but it wont be hi either.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good. :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 21 2009, 02:40 AM~16044197
> *After some diggin thru the wheel and tire bin,  found the ones ill use on the stang.  May no be this low when done, but it wont be hi either.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks damn good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Almost done with the engine. Gotta finish wiren it up. 









final stance


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like it....looks mean....great color too.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 22 2009, 01:02 AM~16055327
> *I like it....looks mean....great color too.
> *


its actually pretty damn close to my moms real 66. Besides the rust spots and big scratches. Lol.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

almost done.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good dropped


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

While the ol lady was pissy cause i pulled a all nighter on the stang. Fukit. Whats afew more hours at the bench? PurpLE CAB is almost done. Gotta paint the head and tail lights and try to wet sand the orange peel from the hood and trunk. I dunno wtf the problem is. Cleared the same time as the body. 

























heres the hood and trunk. :uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 22 2009, 07:49 AM~16056259
> *While the ol lady was pissy cause i pulled a all nighter on the stang. Fukit. Whats afew more hours at the bench?  PurpLE CAB is almost done.  Gotta paint the head and tail lights and try to wet sand the orange peel from the hood and trunk. I dunno wtf the problem is. Cleared the same time as the body.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 THE CHOP TOP LOOKS GOOD :cheesy: , and thats a hell of an xtension in the front there :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


just wetsand the hood and polish it , u dont have to re-clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 22 2009, 07:59 AM~16056305
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 THE CHOP TOP LOOKS GOOD  :cheesy: , and thats a hell of an xtension in the front there  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> just wetsand the hood and polish it , u dont have to re-clear
> *



Already wet sanded once. Still there. It took away alot of it tho.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 22 2009, 04:24 AM~16055868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey low the stang came out sweet bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Still aint perfect, but good enough to move one. Maybe later ill come
back and hit her again.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn stressfull holidays. Glad they over. Feels good just to sit down, spark up and cut the shit outta stuff


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 22 2009, 10:19 AM~16057306
> *Still aint perfect,  but good enough to move one.  Maybe later ill come
> back and hit her again.
> 
> ...


  thats pretty clean i found a boot that fits this car its up in the air on wether i feel like casting it or not


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ :uh: what's the boot from? 

Builds are lookin good


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

65 impala vert


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 26 2009, 01:04 AM~16092251
> *65 impala vert
> *


Thats the best one ive seen used. Dont have one tho.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i love the gold on the caddy - it def makes it different from the rest :yes:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> Damn stressfull holidays. Glad they over. Feels good just to sit down, spark up and cut the shit outta stuff
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> i like that stang the stance ans wheels are perfect


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 26 2009, 12:25 AM~16092094
> *^^^ :uh:  what's the boot from?
> 
> Builds are lookin good
> *


48 ford i think ill get pics later cause it snowing like a bitch out


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

here it is and its not a 48 ford i dont know where it came from


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Kinda looks like the 5.0 mustang vert one i tryed. Sides need narrowed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Whatever this one is? Take two and make one


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

add styrene in the middle


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2009, 09:44 PM~16097831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    you section it too


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2009, 11:44 PM~16097831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this, i'll be watchin this one. Thanks for the Bomb too, its gonna be my 1st


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 26 2009, 10:17 PM~16098153
> *     you section it too
> *


thanks guys. Yea. Chopped, sectioned, channeled, body dropped....... Alittle of it all.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 26 2009, 05:33 PM~16096257
> *add styrene in the middle
> *


X2 thats wat i did with my 69 galaxie vert used a 59 impy boot cut in the mid put plastic couldnt tell the diff on it bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2009, 08:44 PM~16097831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I need one of these grilles. Im thinkin its from a 57 ford fairlane amt kit?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2009, 02:10 AM~16099732
> *I need one of these grilles.  Im thinkin its from a 57 ford fairlane amt kit?
> 
> 
> ...


nope 58 amt impala kit homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2009, 03:32 AM~16096253
> *Whatever this one is?  Take two and make one
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Caddy  
A 65 " Impala vert boot will almost fit like a glove...


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2009, 03:10 AM~16099732
> *I need one of these grilles.  Im thinkin its from a 57 ford fairlane amt kit?
> 
> 
> ...


thats not hard to make


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 27 2009, 04:58 AM~16099823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u bro for the hookup. Ur da man. 



> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 27 2009, 09:47 AM~16100423
> *thats not hard to make
> *


i dont have the right tools for that job. Be better to just find one like i did fo that truck. I had one i was gonna use on a cameo, but i think i sent it all to zfelix?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i think i should have 1 or 2 of those grilles...... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 27 2009, 12:45 PM~16101701
> *i think i should have 1 or 2 of those grilles...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
that would be sweet. Not to sure if it'll get used, but i aint got one to try. Just know so far that stock grill has got to go. But i just started on it, so who knows.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2009, 12:42 PM~16101681
> *Be better to just find one like i did fo that truck. I had one i was gonna use on a cameo, but i think i sent it all to zfelix?
> *


ill post a how to eventually but im sure that can be done with some half round


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

only found 1 but its ready for ya....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile+Dec 27 2009, 01:00 PM~16101830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro. Only need one. Send er whenever. Theres still alot of work to do on it b4 a grille.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2009, 02:12 PM~16101927
> *
> thanks bro.  Only need one.  Send er whenever.  Theres still alot of work to do on it b4 a grille.
> *


will do. lemme know if you need anything else. i got a ton of leftover parts around here...


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2009, 01:12 PM~16101927
> *what size tho?  I cant just go to the store and look at it. I gotta order off the net. Gotta know what numbers to get.
> thanks bro.  Only need one.  Send er whenever.  Theres still alot of work to do on it b4 a grille.
> *


1.5 mm round stock or half round


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Dec 27 2009, 01:24 PM~16102049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. Appericate it. 

I need to stock up on abunch of diffrent styrene packs. All i got is alittle bit of square box and about out of that. Lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2009, 09:44 PM~16097831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work


you been puttin in lots of work lately


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fawk man, that is sick. Dont know how I missed that. But it looks bad ass brotha!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 05:13 PM~16114147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat color u going on it bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2009, 08:44 PM~16115993
> *wat color u going on it bro
> *


 flat black as of right now. But that'll prob change. 
Dunno. I gotta make a paint run. Even outta primer.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 07:50 PM~16116060
> *flat black as of right now. But that'll prob change.
> Dunno. I gotta make a paint run. Even outta primer.
> *


that sounds cool u maken it a ratrod or custom


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2009, 09:46 PM~16116706
> *that sounds cool u maken it a ratrod or custom
> *


So far be more ratish. Gonna rock a flat head v8 and shit. Was thinkin of painting maroon then flat black and sanding it out and leaven it like that? Like i said i dunno. Some nice flake would be killer too tho.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 09:22 PM~16117181
> *So far be more ratish. Gonna rock a flat head v8 and shit.  Was thinkin of painting maroon then flat black and sanding it out and leaven it like that?  Like i said i dunno. Some nice flake would be killer too tho.
> *


that sounds good too how about the same way but with flake scallops on it the hell with that flat head put a big block v8 on it its a chevy :biggrin: and dont the fat ww on it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fuk who knows. Ill forget about it next week for afew months. Lol. Specially when i get supplys for other projects.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT TRUCK IS GONNA LOOK SWEET BRO.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Peeled all the old foil off this the other day. Redone it. Need to get some clear, already had some starting to peel off.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 10:18 PM~16117821
> *Peeled all the old foil off this the other day.  Redone it.  Need to get some clear, already had some starting to peel off.
> 
> 
> ...


still looks good bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2 !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:33 PM~16114440
> *nice work
> you been puttin in lots of work lately
> *


x-2 i wish i had the time and motivation...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 09:13 PM~16114147
> *
> 
> 
> ...





W :0 W thats gonna be fuckin sick man!


nice work bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. That was a xmas gift. I cant have a stock model in the collection, so my mind went crazy. Lol.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Found a engine for the 65. Still no primer to proceed any further. Just been cuttin and file'n down all the parts to fit right. 









cut these last night. Wasnt perfect, but nothing zip a zap cant fix.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2010, 11:09 PM~16222803
> *Found a engine for the 65.  Still no primer to proceed any further. Just been cuttin and file'n down all the parts to fit right.
> 
> 
> ...


crew cab looks bad ass!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 8 2010, 12:48 AM~16223117
> *crew cab looks bad ass!!
> *


had to shave them handels after the pics. Next one i do will be a 4 door long bed 4x4. It be eazier to start with a ex cab tho to make a 4 door. So i might use the f350 dually.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 7 2010, 11:48 PM~16223117
> *crew cab looks bad ass!!
> *


X200000000


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Been sanding on this thing. Still no primer or clear for some other projects. 
Shaved all the moldings. Was gonna shave the body line, but i think ill two tone the paint on this one. (whenever that is) 
still gotta figure out a frame too. Either make one or find a donor. The 99 chevy fits desent.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass Travis!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Started on the interior tub. Silveraldo interior for now. It'll chance depending on the way i build it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TRUCK IS LOOKN GOOD SO FAR BRO  KEEP IT UP LOW ULL BE DONE N NO TIME :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

The new extended cab ford f150 by amt. paisa edition.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2010, 02:29 AM~16275427
> *The new extended cab ford f150 by amt.  paisa edition.
> 
> 
> ...


i got one too i had the same idea lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2010, 03:29 AM~16275427
> *The new extended cab ford f150 by amt.  paisa edition.
> 
> 
> ...


with the bull on the door? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Here ya go erik. Some pics of the pos. 

























most the interior. 

The body panels u lookin for is a no go. I mean i got them if u want them. Haha.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro the extended cab is lookin sick ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2010, 01:29 AM~16275427
> *The new extended cab ford f150 by amt.  paisa edition.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wheres the bull horns at lol... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2010, 01:29 AM~16275427
> *The new extended cab ford f150 by amt.  paisa edition.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wheres the bull horns at lol... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2010, 10:35 AM~16299809
> *:0 wheres the bull horns at lol... :biggrin:
> *


you have them on your car. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Done foiling this 55. Hopefully i can get some clear here soon. This one should be done this week. Just a nice clean quick build. 

















and u cant really tell, but it is 2 tone. Lol.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Look's nice...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

55 and crew cab looks good... sucx about the lincoln was anybody hurt?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 20 2010, 04:29 AM~16349402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 55 looks sweet travis


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice ride


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 20 2010, 07:01 AM~16349853
> *that 55 looks sweet travis
> *


X2 all the builds are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 20 2010, 02:29 PM~16349402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys for the good words.  



Heres somethin else ive been messin with. I got two junker builds from mcthugin. Trashed one for parts for another 1/20 box dime i got from darkside. So far ive just tore them apart as much as i could. Used a spare frame and extended the uppers and the leafs in the rear.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lookin good up in here low  

like the idea of that f150 ext cab. gonna keep my eye out on that one


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

BUILDS ARE LOOKING GOOD BRO! I REALLY LIKE THAT 55! :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 20 2010, 06:38 PM~16355255
> *Thanks guys for the good words.
> Heres somethin else ive been messin with.  I got two junker builds from mcthugin.  Trashed one for parts for another 1/20 box dime i got from darkside.  So far ive just tore them apart as much as i could.  Used a spare frame and extended the uppers and the leafs in the rear.
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 gonna be bad fuckin ass bro!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 20 2010, 05:46 PM~16355373
> *lookin good up in here low
> 
> like the idea of that f150 ext cab. gonna keep my eye out on that one
> *


i just like cuttin shit up. Lol. 

Got another ford gonna pop out befor too LONG. Two f350 ford ex cab dually kits gonna get cut up. Lol. Im thinking one bigass jacked up ford truck.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 20 2010, 05:57 PM~16355530
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  gonna be bad fuckin ass bro!!!!!
> *


i cant get the fukkin ground effects off!! Gonna try to spray them and throw em in the freezer.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 20 2010, 07:02 PM~16355599
> *i cant get the fukkin ground effects off!!  Gonna try to spray them and throw em in the freezer.
> *


i tried that with some parts from the all out 64 a couple weeks ago.





didnt work :angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 20 2010, 05:38 PM~16355255
> *Thanks guys for the good words.
> Heres somethin else ive been messin with.  I got two junker builds from mcthugin.  Trashed one for parts for another 1/20 box dime i got from darkside.  So far ive just tore them apart as much as i could.  Used a spare frame and extended the uppers and the leafs in the rear.
> 
> ...


glad u got it


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i just noticed those r the ground fx from the bubble dime kit....

WAIT!


what?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 20 2010, 06:06 PM~16355652
> *i tried that with some parts from the all out 64 a couple weeks ago.
> didnt work :angry:
> *


just from tearin the rest apart, im thinkin im fuked. I broke most the shit. He must have stock in super glue. Ill probally just leave them. After iget them off, it might be alot of work to repair.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 20 2010, 06:16 PM~16355768
> *just from tearin the rest apart, im thinkin im fuked.  I broke most the shit.  He must have stock in super glue.  Ill probally just leave them.  After iget them off, it might be alot of work to repair.
> *


i dident build it i just got the build at nnl


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 20 2010, 06:13 PM~16355722
> *i just noticed those r the ground fx from the bubble dime kit....
> 
> WAIT!
> ...


naw. They right. This is that gmc kit. Not the dime.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 20 2010, 06:16 PM~16355768
> *just from tearin the rest apart, im thinkin im fuked.  I broke most the shit.  He must have stock in super glue.  Ill probally just leave them.  After iget them off, it might be alot of work to repair.
> *


acetone works on glue joints so does freezing it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Throw it in the pond, that usually helps also.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 20 2010, 08:13 PM~16355722
> *i just noticed those r the ground fx from the bubble dime kit....
> 
> WAIT!
> ...


Syclone.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

The ol lady suprized me today and brought home some clear. It was testors lacquer, so i wasnt sure if i could mix it with dupli color paint. Said fukit and gave er a shot........ Or two 


















i fukin forgot too. When i foiled the other night, i was gonna foil the handels b4 i cleared so i didnt knock them off. I layed clear and didnt do the handels.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. TESTORS CLEAR WORKS WITH JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Were you building on my bench? Walmart super glue and caddy parts tree paint rack. haha nice job!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2010, 06:32 PM~16368172
> *The ol lady suprized me today and brought home some clear.  It was testors lacquer,  so i wasnt sure if i could mix it with dupli color paint.  Said fukit and gave er a shot........ Or two
> 
> 
> ...


Paint looks nice and deep!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 22 2010, 02:17 AM~16373544
> *Paint looks nice and deep!
> *


thanks j. 

Im pretty happy with that testors lacquer clear. First time usen it and it turned out really nice.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Cleared this when i cleared the 55. No kids this weekend, so i should be able to assemble it. 
















all the chrome will probally be all gold.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Grille and bumpers turned out ok.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2010, 11:59 PM~16377741
> *Grille and bumpers turned out ok.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats bright...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U love gold huh???lol. The paint looks smooth but i think the gold kills it. Just being honest. But on another note...glad to see u building more. I wish i could follow.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 22 2010, 04:14 PM~16378346
> *U love gold huh???lol. The paint looks smooth but i think the gold kills it. Just being honest. But on another note...glad to see u building more. I wish i could follow.
> *


naw its cool bro. I just like diffrent shit. With 5 other built 61's on the shelf, the gold makes them diffrent. The caddys are the same way. Got 4-5 of them built. They cant all be the same. Lol. :cheesy: 
It depends on the body color too.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

what you use for the gold?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Orange metalcast spray paint lightly over the chrome makes gold.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2010, 09:05 PM~16380554
> *Orange metalcast spray paint lightly over the chrome makes gold.
> *


a couple of the guys in the club mentioned that.I always used the Tamiya yellow with a couple drops of orange.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 08:17 PM~16380699
> *a couple of the guys in the club mentioned that.I always used the Tamiya yellow with a couple drops of orange.
> *


yea frank asked me earlier about it. 

The yellow would probally be better, but i have no air brush so i gotta do rattle cans. All i can get is the orange. Id love to find some metalcast yellow. Gonna have to ask the paint store to order me some if they can.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2010, 09:21 PM~16380760
> *yea frank asked me earlier about it.
> 
> The yellow would probally be better,  but i have no air brush so i gotta do rattle cans.  All i can get is the orange.    Id love to find some metalcast yellow.  Gonna have to ask the paint store to order me some if they can.
> *


i always brush mine on and have no issues.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 08:32 PM~16380918
> *i always brush mine on and have no issues.
> *


yea. Never thought about that.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 08:32 PM~16380918
> *i always brush mine on and have no issues.
> *


done that before too it works


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 09:23 AM~7688909
> *EDITED newer shit into the 1st page*
> 
> 
> ...


That 61 is bad ass


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 22 2010, 08:51 PM~16381149
> *That 61 is bad ass
> *


thanks man. 

I gotta re work the trunk one day. I rushed thru it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn all these 61s you have and no extra hood :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2010, 09:09 PM~16381346
> *damn all these 61s you have and no extra hood :biggrin:
> *


i looked little homie. I even almost junked one out just to hook ya up with the hood, butn thought...............naw. Lol.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Lookin' good LOW... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Finished the 55 today.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

man i wish i had the time to build like that... keep it up homie.... doin damn good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

55 LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

The belly. Nothing special.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT 55 LOOKS SWEET!! NICE BUILDS BRO!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

The headliner. I should have tooks pics b4 assembly. I was zoned out. I forgot the damn sun visors tho by lookin at the pic.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 02:25 AM~16383876
> *The headliner. I should have tooks pics b4 assembly.  I was zoned out.  I forgot the damn sun visors tho by lookin at the pic.
> 
> 
> ...


thats kool bro  i like that


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Its done until i can get to the store to finish painting all the chrome.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great lookin build low.Where did the air cleaner come from on the 55?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 23 2010, 07:53 AM~16384368
> *Great lookin build low.Where did the air cleaner come from on the 55?
> *


maybe some one else can chime in here with the answer. I dont member. Just got 3-4 of them in the parts bin so i used one.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 23 2010, 06:53 AM~16384368
> *Great lookin build low.Where did the air cleaner come from on the 55?
> *


from wat i can see it looks like the one from the 65 lincoln but i could be wrong but it looks good on there


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2010, 12:44 PM~16386003
> *from wat i can see it looks like the one from the 65 lincoln but i could be wrong but it looks good on there
> *


nah ive had a few i looks like something you would find in a showrod


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 01:09 PM~16386175
> *nah ive had a few i looks like something you would find in a showrod
> *


im thinkin some 30's style car? It wouldnt be no show rods kids cause ive only
had one of them?? 

I dunno. I got some more. Maybe some one would cast afew.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 01:13 PM~16386209
> *im thinkin some 30's style car?  It wouldnt be no show rods kids cause ive only
> had one of them??
> 
> ...


was it white or grey that would help narrow it down

i would but then if i miss one shipment ill be labeled a scammer for life.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

After further review. Hell i think they might be hood scoops???? Maybe? 

They was a off white color.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 12:42 PM~16383908
> *Its done until i can get to the store to finish painting all the chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


Came out Sick....


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 01:20 PM~16386261
> *After further review.  Hell i think they might be hood scoops????  Maybe?
> 
> They was a off white color.
> *


that means its a Johan part


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Iphone cameras suk. 
One is white and molded as a bubbl. One is off white and is solid plastic. 









cast them for me. :biggrin: U dont have to make it public.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

im not gonna cast anything in the near future, we might be getting a 3d printer at work so i might be getting heavy into operating that and making my own stuff


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 01:32 PM~16386337
> *im not gonna cast anything in the near future, we might be getting a 3d printer at work so i might be getting heavy into operating that and making my own stuff
> *


Thatd be sweet. 
I was just fukin with ya. Maybe i can get a cheap cast kit and do it myself. They small ass parts. Shouldnt be too bad.  


Anyways, thanks for the comments on the rides. 

My drill took ashit, i wish i would have added plug wires on both rides.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 10:32 AM~16386337
> *im not gonna cast anything in the near future, we might be getting a 3d printer at work so i might be getting heavy into operating that and making my own stuff
> *


i heard it comes out in a 'sand cast' finish.....


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 23 2010, 02:15 PM~16386640
> *i heard it comes out in a 'sand cast' finish.....
> *


depends on whats used as stock


Plastic


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats cool. It reminds me i got this. I may spray it up today.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 02:51 PM~16386899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lol you got a pedal car, you should match it up to the 61


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 03:04 PM~16386986
> *nice lol you got a pedal car, you should match it up to the 61
> *


its a caddy pedal car. I was thinkn either build this other caddy kit i got or the chevy with the caddy clip and put it in the bed.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 03:11 PM~16387045
> *its a caddy pedal car.  I was thinkn either build this other caddy kit i got or the chevy with the caddy clip and put it in the bed.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 03:15 PM~16387067
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 04:11 PM~16387045
> *its a caddy pedal car.  I was thinkn either build this other caddy kit i got or the chevy with the caddy clip and put it in the bed.
> *


where you get it, and what you want for trade? lol or cast it and ill take a few.
Im waiting on my 55 caddy to get here.... would go nicely with it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 23 2010, 03:27 PM~16387151
> *where you get it, and what you want for trade? lol  or cast it and ill take a few.
> Im waiting on my 55 caddy to get here.... would go nicely with it.
> *


I got it here in indy at a show/swap meet afew years ago. Not sure which show it is but those shows are comen up in march and may. I may try to pick a shit load of them up. They had i afew diffrent styles of pedal cars. 
Ill see what i can do. 

This one will stay with me until i get my hands on more. Now if someone wants to copy it, i maybe game..............


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that 61 looks nice with all that gold...and that pedal car is cool i would buy one lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres that rebuilder syclone kit ive been messin with. 











Heres the color i picked.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 03:56 PM~16387798
> *Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> ...


  sweet bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2010, 01:36 AM~16392005
> * sweet bro
> *


thanks frank. I do what i can.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 23 2010, 05:22 PM~16388422
> *Heres that rebuilder syclone kit ive been messin with.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a fixer lol. nice color choice. that a GMC syclone??? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 24 2010, 12:31 PM~16394508
> *Looks like a fixer lol. nice color choice. that a GMC syclone??? :biggrin:
> *


yea. The gmc syclone kit. It was completely assembled when i got it. Nothing was painted tho. So i thought i would save it instead of just robbing all the parts for the s10 kits.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

And for all the gold haters..................



The gmc will have its share too.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: builds lookin good in here :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!!! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

lookin' damn good brother! Love that '61!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

The green is fo the Money, the gold is fo the honeys!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 24 2010, 03:26 PM~16395782
> *lookin' damn good brother! Love that '61!
> *


Thanks shawn. I need to wrap er up this week. Just gotta finish painin all the chrome and glue it on. 

I hope u can get back at the bench sooner or later.  We miss them clean ass builds bro. Hows shelby doing?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks, I hope to be back at it real soon!

Shelby is doing great. She hasn't been building much either, we're just watching the Colts game right now.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 24 2010, 03:43 PM~16395940
> *Thanks, I hope to be back at it real soon!
> 
> Shelby is doing great. She hasn't been building much either, we're just watching the Colts game right now.
> *



Yea. They got it in the bag now. Just intercepted with 2 mins to go. :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice! cant wait to see wut that syclone is gonna look like. killer work low! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2010, 04:00 PM~16396071
> *Yea. They got it in the bag now.  Just intercepted with 2 mins to go.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 24 2010, 04:06 PM~16396128
> *:biggrin:
> *


who they gonna play in the bowl? Vikings? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Think ill switch it from gmc................









to a chevy..........









call it 9 pennys, its not quite a dime.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lookin good! ill be watchin this one! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks REAL good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2010, 06:15 PM~16397085
> *Think ill switch it from gmc................
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lookin' truck.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you been puttin in some work bro. The 61 looks bad ass. I like the gold, and the 55 looks great


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2010, 11:15 PM~16400910
> *Damn, you been puttin in some work bro. The 61 looks bad ass. I like the gold, and the 55 looks great
> *


thanks james. 

I had a kid free weekend and as pissed off the ol lady been about the long
hours in the model room, it was a ol lady free weekend too. Got even more done. Lmao. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2010, 05:15 PM~16397085
> *Think ill switch it from gmc................
> 
> 
> ...



nice pose rite there homie :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 24 2010, 11:40 PM~16401189
> *nice pose rite there homie  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks bro........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Those dimes come with gayass hood scoops. Though it looks better as a air filter.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2010, 01:40 AM~16402026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very nice homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU & CHAWPS GOING TO HAVE TO HOP! LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that is lookin really nice bro.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks better then when i sent ya


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 25 2010, 06:04 PM~16408645
> *looks better then when i sent ya
> *


the other one looks even better. 








custom


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2010, 06:16 PM~16408749
> *the other one looks even better.
> 
> 
> ...


nice i was just gonna toss them


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 25 2010, 06:18 PM~16408763
> *nice i was just gonna toss them
> *


its all good lil dude. I just needed parts. That syclone was saveable with them both. Thanks man. 
I got a project i took over from darkside i needed shit for.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres one of many of james's lost projects. :biggrin: Hope i can finish it and its not one of my lost projects. Gonna pro street it i think. Prostreet roadster would be scary as fuk. Lol. 











Ive had my eye on them 1/20 scale police camaros. Any one ever built one? Wonder what engine is in it?


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2010, 06:40 PM~16409036
> *Heres one of many of james's lost projects.  :biggrin:  Hope i can finish it and its not one of my lost projects.  Gonna pro street it i think.  Prostreet roadster would be scary as fuk. Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


that s10 rag is lookin sweet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 25 2010, 10:19 PM~16412252
> *that s10 rag is lookin sweet
> *


thanks. I cant take credit on the fab work just yet. Darkside started it. I just took it over and will finish it one day. Not anytime soon.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2010, 09:28 PM~16412381
> *thanks.  I cant take credit on the fab work just yet.  Darkside started it.  I just took it over and will finish it one day.  Not anytime soon.
> *


Dam u got rid of all the bondo on that thing that quick???? lol. looks killer.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16412545
> *Dam u got rid of all the bondo on that thing that quick???? lol. looks killer.
> *


that fukker was heavy!! Like a brick. Lol. I sand on it from time to time.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Another quicky amt kit build. Should be done in afew days. 
















color is red metal specks with purple metal cast. 
Just gonna lay it out with matching spokes or donk it out. :biggrin: aint made up my mind.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 26 2010, 02:51 AM~16414001
> *Another quicky amt kit build.  Should be done in afew days.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 26 2010, 12:51 PM~16414001
> *Another quicky amt kit build.  Should be done in afew days.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color +foil..


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2010, 10:20 PM~16412913
> *that fukker was heavy!!  Like a brick.  Lol. I sand on it from time to time.
> *


Haha I can imagine cuz it looked like a red brick lol. Nce job getting back to looking like a truck though :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 26 2010, 05:51 AM~16414001
> *Another quicky amt kit build.  Should be done in afew days.
> 
> 
> ...


nice shine. lovin that color too


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 26 2010, 08:17 AM~16414696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro. Just felt like painting. Foiled it from about 2am to 6am. Taken breaks for safety meetings in that time too.  Cant be too carefull.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 25 2010, 05:40 PM~16409036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea, my first time doin any kind of bodywork back then. You gonna make it look kick ass!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Decisions decisions........


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SPOKES!!!! AND NICE WORK BRO!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 27 2010, 09:34 PM~16436177
> *SPOKES!!!! AND NICE WORK BRO!
> *


x2! Looks good Low!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 27 2010, 10:22 PM~16436048
> *Decisions decisions........
> 
> 
> ...


go with the wire wheel  looks good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea. The wires won.


































still not done, but assembled. Black wash the grille, add rad hose, redo the hood. Got a spot in it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

clean glasshouse bro. 

shit all your bubilds are clean homie....!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that caprice is serious bro................. and your the only one i know that builds your whips in side to side and i dig it  


didnt you do a green 64 the same way back in the day?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2010, 03:50 PM~16442829
> *that caprice is serious bro................. and your the only one i know that builds your whips in side to side and i dig it
> didnt you do a green 64 the same way back in the day?
> *


ive done afew thru out the years with a side motion. I just like being diffrent i guess. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glasshouse looks dope bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice ... pics remind me of mine ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^ :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sold my 92 today. They gonna build it 











like this.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that sucx...but atleast its gonna be used some more before it hits the salvage yard lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro the rides are lookin good ...cant wait to see the S-dime finished... :biggrin:


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

SUPERB MODELS!!!!!


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 10 2010, 06:34 AM~16570322
> *Hi,
> 
> SUPERB MODELS!!!!!
> *


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Cadillac Steering


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 15 2010, 12:14 PM~16617115
> *Regards,
> Khushbu Malik
> Cadillac Steering
> *





DUDE! WTF?

GTFO WITH THIS BULLSHIT! AND THATS ON THE REAL! :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 08:17 AM~16617122
> *DUDE! WTF?
> 
> GTFO WITH THIS BULLSHIT! AND THATS ON THE REAL! :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Low I got what u sent me in the mail :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 15 2010, 04:11 PM~16618959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats looks familia


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 15 2010, 04:11 PM~16618959
> *
> 
> 
> ...





thats it lol..................... shit man, ive been seein that shit in my sleep over hurr :angry: and we just got another 3-4 in. today :angry: fawkin shit mayne :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 09:34 PM~16623485
> *thats it lol..................... shit man, ive been seein that shit in my sleep over hurr :angry:  and we just got another 3-4 in. today :angry:  fawkin shit mayne :angry:
> *


lol. Yea. I hope thats all we get. Got 4" the other day. 6" last night and its been snowing none stop ever since. It all sucks balls.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 15 2010, 12:11 PM~16618959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE REASON I LIVE IN SUNNY SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA :biggrin: :wow: LMAO.............


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats got a suck with all that snow. Its in the 70's over here.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

With all this snow i aint been able to build shit. Or even want too. Lmao. Aint even left the house.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 04:14 PM~16631848
> *Its in the 70's over here.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Been wanting to build a ******* limo for while. I got my kits today to start. Specially since my f350 was warped as shit. Just cut and stuck it back togetherw with tape to see what i had. The warped cab is giving me alittle shit.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 16 2010, 09:46 PM~16632844
> *Been wanting to build a ******* limo for while.  I got my kits today to start.  Specially since my f350 was warped as shit.  Just cut and stuck it back togetherw with tape to see what i had.  The warped cab is giving me alittle shit.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I've built something like that LOL.... 









Cant wait to see what you come out with bro...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

finally spent alittle time at the bench. 
Extended the frame. Started mocking up suspention and rounding up parts.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 16 2010, 06:46 PM~16632844
> *Been wanting to build a ******* limo for while.  I got my kits today to start.  Specially since my f350 was warped as shit.  Just cut and stuck it back togetherw with tape to see what i had.  The warped cab is giving me alittle shit.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: lmao!! 

on another note, looks good dawg!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 16 2010, 09:46 PM~16632844
> *Been wanting to build a ******* limo for while.  I got my kits today to start.  Specially since my f350 was warped as shit.  Just cut and stuck it back togetherw with tape to see what i had.  The warped cab is giving me alittle shit.
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: thats gonna be sick


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got a duallie and an extra cab and was gonna do this! :uh: you beat me 2 it I LIKE IT! :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 22 2010, 10:19 PM~16692620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be bad ass bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I need a extra semi bumper.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah, sick builds! If you look thru my build thread, i did a lifted ext cab crew cab esclade clipped chevy awhile back. I used monster truck suspension if you need some ideas. The interior was fun to build lol. 

Nice looking fords. I really like the last pic.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin bad ass bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the suspention where i want it and the tires bored out. Its getting there. Still alot of work to go.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 23 2010, 06:04 PM~16704434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass so far travis :0 :wow: :0 keep it up bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

been workin on my driveline.  The f150 still fits under there too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin sick bro. Nice work on this!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

This is an killer pic.You need to show a finished pic exactly like this when they are both done.Killer lookin builds low.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2010, 12:54 AM~16706841
> *Thats fuckin sick bro. Nice work on this!!
> *






x-2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 23 2010, 12:10 PM~16700333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool shit :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2010, 12:54 AM~16706841
> *Thats fuckin sick bro. Nice work on this!!
> *


x3 :420:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 23 2010, 06:04 PM~16704434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick ass truck Low... :wow:   :420: X2


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

sick work so far homie!! i cant wait to see it done , im getting sick of seeing all these things dopped, gona be sick lifted on thoes wheels!

 :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. More updates later i hope. 



And yea, These trucks are a package. They will be on the shelf like the mockup.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

one link bar mocked up. Finish up the rest.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn it. Link bars and the shocks are fighting for space. Gonna have to put them elsewhere.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

it's lookn better n better bro keep it up travis truck is gonna look wicked wen its done bro  :wow:  

i told u they wer gonna like it :biggrin: lol..........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lol. Too bad its not a ford. 









would make a badass picture.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2010, 12:16 AM~16708903
> *Lol.  Too bad its not a ford.
> 
> 
> ...


NO SHIT HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2010, 10:16 AM~16708903
> *Lol.  Too bad its not a ford.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Why links, shocks and leafs? You can just use leafs and shocks (no springs). If you want links, use links and shocks with springs.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2010, 01:16 AM~16708903
> *Lol.  Too bad its not a ford.
> 
> 
> ...


so chop the top on the ford :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2010, 03:16 AM~16708903
> *Lol.  Too bad its not a ford.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 


All you need is some mud and a crowd ! :biggrin: 

That truck is freakin' sick !!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Feb 24 2010, 06:40 AM~16709510
> *Why links, shocks and leafs? You can just use leafs and shocks (no springs). If you want links, use links and shocks with springs.
> *


lol. Bigfoot had springs, bars and shocks. :cheesy: im just usen them parts. Besides i made my own bars.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

sick work low :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice ...b ox it up and send to me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the good words guys. Primered the frame last night. Still unsure the colors.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

damm that truck is sick


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got my color. 









the ol lady got a project s10 two toned met black and orange. 










So ill do a harley edition ford with a bike strapped in the bed. 
Gonna use some seat belt meterial and make some tie down staps.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2010, 08:20 PM~16717183
> *the ol lady got a project s10 two toned met black and orange.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 24 2010, 09:40 PM~16717487
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: LOL
> *


i dont get it? :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2010, 08:20 PM~16717183
> *Got my color.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gonna be sweet with the hogg in the back Low...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 24 2010, 09:54 PM~16717693
> *Thats gonna be sweet with the hogg in the back Low...
> *


i feel sorry for the sumbitch thats gotta load it. Lol. 

I need some harley plates or decals or somethin. Ill have to find some.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Scratch build a Tommy lift gate! :biggrin: j/k Looks sick man... I was about to say paint it Red & White like some 'ol Marlboro man shit til I seen the hogg.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2010, 04:16 AM~16708903
> *Lol.  Too bad its not a ford.
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Workin on the grille.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2010, 11:33 AM~16720911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2010, 08:49 PM~16717628
> *i dont get it?  :happysad:
> *


haha jus saying it looks good bro . i like the square body dimes lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 25 2010, 12:41 PM~16722922
> *haha jus saying it looks good bro  . i like the square body dimes lol
> *


the ol lady thought u was maken fun of her truck. Lol. Shes got some work in that. 
:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2010, 05:33 PM~16720911
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yea Bad Ass...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Started workin on the engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: that bitch looks sick! :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats just awesome as hell. I wanna build somethin like that! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that ford is bad ass


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the wheels ready. Started the body work.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Did you bore the wheels out on this??


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 25 2010, 08:53 PM~16726318
> *Did you bore the wheels out on this??
> *


yes do tell...that looks baaaaaad assssssssss


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 25 2010, 06:53 PM~16726318
> *Did you bore the wheels out on this??
> *


yea. Front side to fit the wheels and back side to fit the cut down monster truck hubs.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2010, 10:01 PM~16726384
> *yea.  Front side to fit the wheels and back side to fit the cut down monster truck hubs.
> *


What did you use, or did you just use an xacto?? Either way, you'll have to tell me...  I've got donk sets I'd like to see in these style wheels!!!! :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

We talkin about the tires right. I used me dremel with a round sanding pad.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I looked at the donk wheels. Not deep enough imo. These dub wheels looked the best i had.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Workin on the front end while the bondos dryn.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

that thing is gonna be bad ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

that truck has an attitude !!!!!!!

it says " don't mess with me !"

sweet build !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the front bumper done. Found a chrome battery cover from a 49 merc to cover the top and most of it. A plate covers the rest. Lookin for a winch. 









got the exhaust done. Im mad at myself for not cutting exhaust holes thru the crossmember for the 4x4. Was gonna run duels and shit. Just ran one stubby cherry bomb off the collector. 










This looks kinda cool too. The stock grill i cut out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this whip is bad ass, but there is somethin about the dual wheels out back tho! i think it wouldnt be bad with just a single back there  


just my .02 bro, but all in all, this is some killer shit! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2010, 06:52 PM~16726842
> *Workin on the front end while the bondos dryn.
> 
> 
> ...



 Truck looks like a BEAST Low! :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 09:19 PM~16728108
> *this whip is bad ass, but there is somethin about the dual wheels out back tho!  i think it wouldnt be bad with just a single back there
> just my .02 bro, but all in all, this is some killer shit! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Its about not being normal right? If we all built the same shit, it would get old. 

Stay tuned. After this one (im tryin my damnest to not start anyways) i got a cj7 and some boOggers. :wow: 
Hell this maybe the tow tig for the jeep. Im tryin to figure out how to hook up a trailer now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 26 2010, 12:32 AM~16728296
> *:cheesy:    :cheesy:  Its about not being normal right?  If we all built the same shit,  it would get old.
> 
> Stay tuned.  After this one (im tryin my damnest to not start anyways) i got a cj7 and some boOggers.  :wow:
> ...





 very true  i wasnt tryin to start no shit, just givein ya some feed back


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres what i got for the rear so far.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn man this ford is gonna be BAAAADDD!!! 

def got me wantin to do a lifted truck now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 09:37 PM~16728401
> *  very true   i wasnt tryin to start no shit, just givein ya some feed back
> *



Naw. Didnt take it that way at all. 

I do wish i would have sank them in the body deeper tho. Oh well. They there now. Lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 26 2010, 12:41 AM~16728484
> *Naw.  Didnt take it that way at all.
> 
> I do wish i would have sank them in the body deeper tho.  Oh well. They there now. Lmao
> *





it is what it is now play boy lol


and im diggin the roll bar under the ass end too


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damm!!!!! That fucker is sick bro!! Looks like it could tow a fuckin house.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lol. 










:cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2010, 08:52 PM~16726842
> *Workin on the front end while the bondos dryn.
> 
> 
> ...


I love it !!!! makes me kick my self in the ass for sellin my old jacked up chevy now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 26 2010, 12:47 PM~16731290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its gonna be SICK......


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the trailer looks good but id hate to be the one to load the bikes up...reminds me of my friends dad he just got his chopper and was loading it up in his box van he went to put his foot down on the ramp but missed it and they both came off the side damaging the bike...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the trailer done. Started body work on the truck and maken the interior tub and system.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well now i no something ya need.... some harely decals. i gonna see what i can do about that for ya


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

interior mockup so far. Only have 2 door panels so gotta fab up my own.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

better pics of this.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOW, THAT IS OUTRAGOUS. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sick trucks and bikes bro!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

you coming to the show on the 20th


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 1 2010, 09:16 PM~16766569
> *you  coming to the show on the 20th
> *


yes sir. Dunno if ill show, but ill defently go. Gotta see whats going on that day with the kids and shit. 

Id like to finish that ford F420. Take my red 55 belair. Civette. And alternomadelmino if i take any cars sofar.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i can dig it im trying to figure out what cars ima bring i know im bringing grape ape for sure and probably my 67 imp.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ill probally be there all day. So ill bring my rides. Im sure itll just be me and my son. Leave
all the other kids at home. Dont need 4 of em runnin around breakin shit. :happysad:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

might just bring the book of flash so you can look at the tattoo designs and also bring my portfolio


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't really get down with Fords Low, but this truck is NUTS man!!! :wow: Sick build brother...


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 1 2010, 09:08 PM~16767304
> *I don't really get down with Fords Low, but this truck is NUTS man!!! :wow:  Sick build brother...
> *


X 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 2 2010, 12:59 AM~16767171
> *Ill probally be there all day.  So ill bring my rides.  Im sure itll just be me and my son. Leave
> all the other kids at home.  Dont need 4 of em runnin around breakin shit.  :happysad:
> *


where is this show


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sat, 3/20/2010 - Sat, 3/20/2010
Categories
Competitions, Show, Swap Meets
Location
Raymond Park Middle School
8575 East Raymnd Street
Indianapolis, Midwest, IN 46239
United States
Times
9:00am - 5:00pm
Admission Fees
Adults (1-5 entries) - $5.00
Adults (6+ entries) - $10.00
Juniors(13-17) - $5.00
Youth(12 and under) - FREE
Swap meet Only - $5.00
Description
17th annual contest and swap meet.
71 categories plus "Best of" and special awards.
Large vendor turnout and great facilities!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hummmm... le me find out if my son has his b ball game on sat. or sun


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sat, 5/01/2010 - Sat, 5/01/2010
Categories
Competitions, Show, Swap Meets
Location
First Church of the Nazarene
9401 East 25th Street
Indianapolis, IN 46229
United States
Times
9am - 4pm
Admission Fees
Swap Meet $2 (under 12 free)
Contest Entry $3 first model, $1 each additional model
Description
The oldest and largest model car swap meet in Indiana. Contest features 22 judged classes, several best of awards and a theme award. The theme for 2010 is "Cars of the 30's". $50 cash prized to best in show winner, $50 cash drawing for all contest entrants


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

big trav puttin in some serious work over this way! keep doin ur thing bro cant wait to see that ford done!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn that truck is trippy Brotha


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 1 2010, 09:46 AM~16760167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SICK BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 2 2010, 08:49 PM~16775910
> *Sat, 3/20/2010 - Sat, 3/20/2010
> Categories
> Competitions, Show, Swap Meets
> ...



We need all of the guys who can make it to this show to come ! Great show and lots of fun !

Thanx for postin' !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Color scheme.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 11 2010, 08:09 PM~16863874
> *Color scheme.
> 
> 
> ...





sweet! nice combo!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks good Low.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE 

lets see more pics of that monther


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 11 2010, 05:22 PM~16864030
> *NICE
> 
> lets see more pics of that monther
> *


wish i had more right off hand.  

Soon tho, i hope to take this to indy for the show.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 12 2010, 02:09 AM~16863874
> *Color scheme.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 11 2010, 04:09 PM~16863874
> *Color scheme.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats gonna look sick wen u paint it bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice colors!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 11 2010, 05:09 PM~16863874
> *Color scheme.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Cant wait to c the whole thing painted bro :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that for the low or the jacked one? either way itll look damn good!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats for the big one. Got that harley vibe to it.  


No update til probally tomarrow. Jose come to help me build. That fukker messes up
more than builds. :angry: 



Thanks for the good word fellas. :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, defintely has that HD vibe goin.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice colors...wish i could make it to that show... maby i can talk someone into driving lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 11 2010, 10:40 PM~16866382
> *nice colors...wish i could make it to that show... maby i can talk someone into driving lol
> *


  Its only afew hours. 1 hour at the show will be worth the 3 hour drive. Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea id do it but i dunno if my vic would make it there and back my homie said he would drive anywhere so ill hit him up and try to make it lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Found this corvair in my buddys garage. I thought it was cool. Something u dont see everyday.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

gonna throw it in the pond. The orange has afew spots. I like the colors tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 12 2010, 03:27 PM~16871186
> *Found this corvair in my buddys garage.  I thought it was cool. Something u dont see everyday.
> 
> 
> ...





SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Picked these 1/20 scale maros up for the engines. Figured i would lay some paint and hope this quick project get me back into building again. Been slacking. Plus my rooms been a mess, go it clean so i hope that helps too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hows the s-10 roadster comin??


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2010, 06:33 PM~17172719
> *Hows the s-10 roadster comin??
> *


aint messed with it. I got a engine for it mow, so it'll come outta the vault here soon. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool. Builds are lookin good bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 25 2010, 10:54 AM~16997447
> *
> 
> gonna throw it in the pond.  The orange has afew spots.  I like the colors tho.
> *



NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dam that sucks Low.  Nice score on the Maro's!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 12 2010, 07:34 PM~17173431
> *NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dam that sucks Low.  Nice score on the Maro's!!! :cheesy:
> *


its all good. Gotta get more paint and try to fix'er b4 she hits the pond. I fuked up by not painting the orange first.  
Itll be back on the bench soon.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Is it cleared? Couldn't you just sand it down and respray the orange? Ahhhh fuck it, you know what you gotta do. :happysad: I'll shut up now. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 12 2010, 07:46 PM~17173588
> *Is it cleared? Couldn't you just sand it down and respray the orange? Ahhhh fuck it, you know what you gotta do. :happysad: I'll shut up now. :biggrin:
> *


hell naw i wouldnt clear that turd. :biggrin: The cabs ready for paint, but been lazy.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2010, 07:50 PM~17173640
> *hell naw i wouldnt clear that turd.    :biggrin:  The cabs ready for paint,  but been lazy.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that camaro looks cool on those wheels are you gonna do curbside or put a s10 v6 in it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 12 2010, 08:14 PM~17173976
> *that camaro looks cool on those wheels are you gonna do curbside or put a s10 v6 in it?
> *


 I got two maros. The next one will have the dime engine swap cause my old 95 was a v6 and wanna do one as a old replica. Then probally give it to the ex wife cause thats where the 1:1 camaro went in the big D. Lmao. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2010, 09:28 PM~17172654
> *Picked these 1/20 scale maros up for the engines.  Figured i would lay some paint and hope this quick project get me back into building again. Been slacking.  Plus my rooms been a mess,  go it clean so i hope that helps too.
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: looks sick on them wires for some reason :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2010, 09:28 PM~17172654
> *Picked these 1/20 scale maros up for the engines.  Figured i would lay some paint and hope this quick project get me back into building again. Been slacking.  Plus my rooms been a mess,  go it clean so i hope that helps too.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the color looks stock. So i think for now it'll be stock with wheels. I might lower it? Might change the wheels?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks clean for the factory stock class.... I say leave it.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I think it looks clean as is, something you'd really see out in the neighborhood ridin' around.  Fuckin' Low... :wow: Marlboros and hand grenades in the back. :cheesy:Homeland security at it's FINEST... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 17 2010, 08:45 AM~17220252
> *I think it looks clean as is, something you'd really see out in the neighborhood ridin' around.  Fuckin' Low... :wow:  Marlboros and hand grenades in the back. :cheesy:Homeland security at it's FINEST... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Funny story with that grenade. I was demo'n this house. Got the roof off, walls all tore down. Im going to town on the floor. Ripping boards up like a mofo, look down and that bitch was starein at me. Lol. That will flip ya the fuk out when not paying attention. After picking it up it was hollowed out. I was dissapointed, i thought i could have finished that demo job real quick with that bitch. Hahaha

it makes a nice prop for the work bench tho. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2010, 08:59 AM~17220329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Funny story with that grenade.  I was demo'n this house.  Got the roof off, walls all tore down.  Im going to town on the floor. Ripping boards up like a mofo,  look down and that bitch was starein at me.  Lol.  That will flip ya the fuk out when not paying attention.  After picking it up it was hollowed out.  I was dissapointed,  i thought i could have finished that demo job real quick with that bitch. Hahaha
> ...



Hahaha!!! :biggrin: I feel ya' on that! :biggrin: I do concrete and sometimes I wish I had about 10 a those!!! :angry: :biggrin: Don't tell anyone it's hollowed out tho'. So they remember to MIND THEMSELVES in your home.  :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

wagon looks good but i think it would look good a little bit lower with the tire just shy of tucking


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that pic the body wasnt fully on. Just laying on it. Heres with the body snapped all the way in place. Its alittle lower now. Still aint hammered or tuckin tho.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good jus like that bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks perfect with the body all the way on


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

locked myself in the model room for a few hours last night. Didnt get much done, but felt damn good to be in there. Forgot how much i missed super glued finger tips and exacto knife cuts. :biggrin: 

Got all the black parts painted on this maro. Cut the top off. 









then broke this blazalade out. Worked on the frame. Drag nove frame to make sure it tucks them big wheels. Still had to butcher the frame all up. Shorten it. Z'd the front and the rear tubs. Then started on interior alittle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice job on the wagon. Nice concept on the blazalade.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 20 2010, 12:19 PM~17838946
> *
> 
> then broke this blazalade out. Worked on the frame. Drag nove frame to make sure it tucks them big wheels.  Still had to butcher the frame all up. Shorten it. Z'd the front and the rear tubs. Then started on interior alittle.
> ...


cant wait to c more on this bro :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

man i have seen alot of these builds in person and trust me pics do no justice nice work bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good bro. blazerade is badass lookin build for sure.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Big homie nates sendin some door panels i need. So time to break this bad boy back out and try to figure out where i left off.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THATS A HUGE BITCH!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 21 2010, 08:09 PM~17850110
> *THATS A HUGE BITCH!!
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds in here Travis... Glad to see ya back at the bench again... The trucks and the Camaro look bad ass....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks james. Feels good to be back at the bench. Its been afew months. I forgot about alot of shit ive got :cheesy: 

Like this.........









i guess i need to read back thru my own build thread and see what kinda projects i got. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nooo shit..hint hint. :0 :biggrin: 

lookin good bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 21 2010, 05:09 PM~17850110
> *THATS A HUGE BITCH!!
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 21 2010, 09:13 PM~17850187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Good to see ya back into building man!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 21 2010, 09:31 PM~17851220
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2. Anyone gotta step stool??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 21 2010, 09:36 PM~17851263
> *Good to see ya back into building man!!
> *


thanks bro. 

Sometimes life kicks u in the balls. Then ur ex wife see's ur down, so she kicks ya in the balls too. Then the kids join in. Then the rest of the people in line waiting their turn to get ya while ur down. Its a vicious cycle. :angry: lol. 

Fukit tho. Just like the past few days, im gonna make alittle time to build. They can wait to kick they feet. 
I gotta clean my model room. No wonder i dont go in there much. Its a mess. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fuk. I got too many projects. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

wanna finish these real soon. vvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2010, 10:34 PM~17851762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: INSPIRATION


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Gotta finish this one up soon too. Brian done a badass job on this frame. I dont even wanna put a bed on it. Afraid something would get covered. Lol.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 21 2010, 10:52 PM~17851900
> *:cheesy: INSPIRATION
> *


thanks lil homie. Thats a 1/20 scale lindburg kit. Took two to make the suspention that high. 2 sets of leaf springs and 4 upper a arms cut and spliced together. Started with a nasty build of someone elses. Just got a new body not long ago. So hope to finish it here soon. 


Heres my 1/25th scale dime project. :uh:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2010, 11:01 PM~17851972
> *thanks lil homie.  Thats a 1/20 scale lindburg kit.  Took two to make the suspention that high. 2 sets of leaf springs and 4 upper a arms cut and spliced together.  Started with a nasty build of someone elses.  Just got a new body not long ago.  So hope to finish it here soon.
> Heres my 1/25th scale dime project.  :uh:
> 
> ...


NICE BRO, IM BUILDIN A 92 CYCLONE WITHOUT THE BODY KIT, IM DOIN IT AS A HOPPER


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 21 2010, 11:10 PM~17852053
> *NICE BRO, IM BUILDIN A 92 CYCLONE WITHOUT THE BODY KIT, IM DOIN IT AS A HOPPER
> *


thats what that kit started as was the gmc. Someone welded the damn body kit on it. I couldnt get it off. Had to just find a fresh box dime kit and use that body. 

If ya need any extra parts. Hit me up. Ended up with like 4-5 of these kits to build 2 trucks. Lol.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2010, 11:26 PM~17852159
> *thats what that kit started as was the gmc.  Someone welded the damn body kit on it. I couldnt get it off. Had to just find a fresh box dime kit and use that body.
> 
> If ya need any extra parts.  Hit me up.  Ended up with like 4-5 of these kits to build 2 trucks. Lol.
> *


MINES 1/25 THOUGH :happysad:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 21 2010, 11:27 PM~17852170
> *MINES 1/25 THOUGH :happysad:
> *


oic. 

Got a few of them too. Box dimes tho. Lol. :happysad:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 21 2010, 10:52 PM~17851900
> *:cheesy: INSPIRATION
> *


X2


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2010, 09:04 PM~17850037
> *Big homie nates sendin some door panels i need.  So time to break this bad boy back out and try to figure out where i left off.
> 
> 
> ...


Fawkin love this truck...Cant wait till its done. whatever I can do to help!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 22 2010, 09:00 AM~17854338
> *Fawkin love this truck...Cant wait till its done. whatever I can do to help!
> *


awwww come on now bigdawg. Knowing ur building one bigger and badder. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 20 2010, 11:01 PM~17842522
> *man i have seen alot of these builds in person and trust me pics do no justice nice work bro
> *


come see me bigg homie. My legs itching like a mofo. Get these caddys too.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nice!!  
wanna finish these real soon. vvvvvvvvvvvv








[/quote]


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2010, 11:45 PM~17851370
> *thanks bro.
> 
> Sometimes life kicks u in the balls.  Then ur ex wife see's ur down, so she kicks ya in the balls too. Then the kids join in.  Then the rest of the people in line waiting their turn to get ya while ur down.  Its a vicious cycle.  :angry:  lol.
> ...


well damn by that time youll be lucky to have any balls! :0 lol

glad to see ur back trav


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 22 2010, 01:35 PM~17856547
> *well damn by that time youll be lucky to have any balls!  :0  lol
> 
> glad to see ur back trav
> *


of steel bro. Lmao. 
Thanks big homie. Really cant say im back just yet. Atleast im sitting in my office. Trying to get back into it.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 22 2010, 10:05 AM~17854383
> *awwww come on now bigdawg.  Knowing ur building one bigger and badder.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :no:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2010, 10:52 PM~17851902
> *Gotta finish this one up soon too.  Brian done a badass job on this frame.  I dont even wanna put a bed on it. Afraid something would get covered. Lol.
> 
> 
> ...



put a clear panel as the bottom of the bed :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn alot of nice projects...glad to see you back to building


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got my door panels from bigg nate. Worked on the interior for the ford f420.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Good stuff up in here Low glad to see you back at it


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin: you know i like it!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Went out and bought alittle motivation. Almost done with mommys old wagon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck, you're gettin as bad as me with all the projects lol... Nice bro... Whats up with the S-10 Roadster btw??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fuck that brick. :biggrin: 

Its waiting its turn. Got that camaro engine for it for and shit. My arms hurt from sanding. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 27 2010, 11:01 PM~17903736
> *Fuck that brick.  :biggrin:
> 
> Its waiting its turn.  Got that camaro engine for it for and shit.  My arms hurt from sanding. Lol.
> *


You coulda saved yourself some time by just throwin it against a wall and watchin the bondo fall off... lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

While in the model room, this needed some attention. 








more to come later. Trying to round up parts and deside to leave flat black or paint it.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

nice projects!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 04:10 PM~17856816
> *damn alot of nice projects...glad to see you back to building
> *


X-2!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 PM~17904058
> *While in the model room,  this needed some attention.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should paint it.... give it a nice 2 tone fade job...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 28 2010, 07:40 AM~17905135
> *I think you should paint it.... give it a nice 2 tone fade job...
> *


ewww really? 

And i went ahead and started color. Said fukit and used the restof that maroon mettallic from that accord wagon kit. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yea, or something like this would be kick ass....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats sweet. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

With alittle color. I like this color on it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That's a real nice color.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 28 2010, 09:31 AM~17905820
> *That's a real nice color.
> *


x2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2010, 09:28 AM~17905796
> *With alittle color.  I like this color on it.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good in that color it would look cool if u masked off the roof and a couple scallops on the side below the body line then painted flat black over it...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you still buildin i see bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Did alittle work last night. Got the vette engine mocked up. Foiled the steps of the bed. Waiting on more paint and i could almost have her complete here soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that granade still trips me out lol


and that truck is looks real sick bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Travis, that truck is lookin badass brother!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

awesome color bro. Looks to me like your back in the groove :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got my interior built. All my glass put in. Its getting there. Should be done soon.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work homie. i have seen alot of his builds in person and they look way better in person. keep up the good work homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fukn iphones suck donkey nutz for pics. Dont have a computer or a memory card for my digi.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 8 2010, 11:00 PM~17999555
> *Got my interior built.  All my glass put in.  Its getting there.  Should be done soon.
> 
> 
> ...




Looks straight PIMP Low... :wow: 




Oh yeah and I haven't forgot about you mah nikka. Just been hannelin' some shit latelty. :happysad:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Travis!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 9 2010, 01:23 PM~18002695
> *Looks good Travis!!
> *


x2!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

looking gangster :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 9 2010, 01:00 AM~17999555
> *Got my interior built.  All my glass put in.  Its getting there.  Should be done soon.
> 
> 
> ...


this is bad azz... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 9 2010, 01:00 AM~17999555
> *Got my interior built.  All my glass put in.  Its getting there.  Should be done soon.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alum tubing drive shaft fits good. Wating on some paint to dry onthe rad support and some engine parts to dry. 
No black for a base to coat my hood and get it into paint tho. Its always sumthang.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wrong pic. ^^^^









didnt do alot to the interior. Cant see the shit anyways.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

but if ya ever go to a model show, some fool will try his damndest to try & look into the fuckin thing...

looks good man, better thru my phone than on here tho..lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 9 2010, 09:50 PM~18007727
> *but if ya ever go to a model show, some fool will try his damndest to try & look into the fuckin thing...
> 
> looks good man, better thru my phone than on here tho..lol :biggrin:
> *


they can look in, but aint seeing much. Lol. 
I know man my cam sucks. Better than no pics tho. And a shitty cam covers up all tye flaws. Lmao. 
Doubt this thing ever sees a show. Who knows. Theres alot of work in it, but it coulda been better. :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good...id hate to drive that thing with that much of a body drop and chop lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

almost done with it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats effin bad ass Travis!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 

SICK LOOKING TRUCK! nice work!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:yes: i digs it :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice looking build T.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2010, 12:37 AM~18014440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This truck is freakin' kool!!!!!!!!!!!

keep us posted bro!!!!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thats sweet bro! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

As done as i can right now. Only things left is primer and paint the hood and tail gate. Add the little shit like tail lights.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got as far on that step side as i could. Broke the monte wagons back out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick ass work brother  i need one of them monte wagons for sure :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

every time i see this thread bumped to the top i click it hopin to see that f-350 monster but its been a while and i need some ideas  but that wagon looks sweet!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Apperciate the good words jeff. 

Thanks Nate. Been broke as fuk bro. Soon as i can get some paint, its on!!! I wanna see that big ol ford done more than anyone. :happysad:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18030901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18030901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE 2 DR, GLAD TO SEE THESE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Teaser pic of the big ol ford f420 humping acouple chevys.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2010, 11:04 PM~18031712
> *Teaser pic of the big ol ford f420 humping acouple chevys.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2010, 11:13 PM~18031094
> *sick ass work brother   i need one of them monte wagons for sure :cheesy:
> *


x2. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 13 2010, 06:00 AM~18030901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass work bro.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 10 2010, 10:37 PM~18014440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that chopped and slammed look Trav, looks gangsta!!!! :wow: :wow: 

Where all these monte wagons comin from??? :happysad:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 13 2010, 08:46 AM~18034170
> *I like that chopped and slammed look Trav, looks gangsta!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Where all these monte wagons comin from??? :happysad:
> *


thanks jimbo. 

The montes was made from 1970 montes and 66 chevelle wagon roofs. I made 1 four door and left the other two door.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 13 2010, 09:05 AM~18034332
> *thanks jimbo.
> 
> The montes was made from 1970 montes and 66 chevelle wagon roofs.  I made 1 four door and left the other two door.
> *




Fuckin nice bro!!! That big beast of Ford is another favorite of mine. And I aint even a truck guy! :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 13 2010, 09:58 AM~18033815
> *Badass work bro.
> *


x2!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 13 2010, 12:19 AM~18032187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2010, 09:04 PM~18031712
> *Teaser pic of the big ol ford f420 humping acouple chevys.
> 
> 
> ...


Finish this bitch focker :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 13 2010, 01:04 AM~18031712
> *Teaser pic of the big ol ford f420 humping acouple chevys.
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: The fords not HUMPING these Chevy's. They are just tryin to use their airbags to pick it up and take it to the junkyard, since it ALWAYS needs Fixed, Or Repaired Daily.... :roflmao: J/p, nice looking builds bro. Keep that shit up!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Supp ninja... Dont make me blow yo phone up... :biggrin: :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 11 2010, 07:44 PM~19304915
> *Supp ninja... Dont make me blow yo phone up... :biggrin:  :0
> *


Last Active Sep 10, 2010 - 04:49 PM 

maybe i'll call him tomorrow....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 11 2010, 10:07 PM~19305099
> *Last Active Sep 10, 2010 - 04:49 PM
> 
> maybe i'll call him tomorrow....
> ...




Fa sho, then let me know... Thats my dawg too...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

when i first started build we done a build off


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, where you at Fool??


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 12 2010, 12:07 AM~19305099
> *Last Active Sep 10, 2010 - 04:49 PM
> 
> maybe i'll call him tomorrow....
> ...


i remember those night crew days :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn....it has been a minute. hope all u homies have a great holidays. lil suxs comeing to on this 1980 blackjack til i get my iphone fixed or a new.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WELL ILL BE DAMNED , SHITSKILLET IS ALIVE! WHAT IT DO HOMIE! :wave: TEXT A MOTHERFUCKER SOMETIME!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey loser! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 11:32 AM~19307306
> *WELL ILL BE DAMNED , SHITSKILLET IS ALIVE! WHAT IT DO HOMIE! :wave: TEXT A MOTHERFUCKER SOMETIME!
> *



shit i cant get him to shut up long enuf from texting me...LOL :biggrin: bout time ya ass got back on!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

X10 Good to see you man. Miss ya round here...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

posting these for the big homie lowandbeyond


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks for postin afew pics bro.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeap F420 lloks a lot better on here than my phone.. lookin good Travis man!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

i got a few thang left to do to the ford f420... find kc covers. might add air tanks under.... hood needs redone. im pretty happy with the turn out tho. 
the jeeps almost ready for paint. probally be red n black. or yellow. kinda undecided. its going to have a 06 nustang powerplant and ele fans n shit tho.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Travis... Nice work bro....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good bro alot better than it did on the fone lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys..... hopefully soon i can get somemore pics... been workin on this jeep.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that things coming out insane bro..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 25 2011, 04:03 PM~19695362
> *that things coming out insane bro..
> *


thanks bro. i need a nice spare swamper for the back....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

woke up today with a house smellin like paint.  puttin in alil work. painted the chassie black. body be a deep red color. got some body work to smooth out on the flares. i used 40 sumthang ford truck fenders. hopefully pics posted soon


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

F420 is SICK! Love it and want it lol can't wait to see this jeep now :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Nate from the phone pics ive gotten..which ill send ur way soon...is the SHIT! crazyness from this guy..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks guys...... apperciate it homies.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 24 2011, 02:59 AM~19680349
> *posting these for the big homie lowandbeyond
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A HUGE BITCH!!





looking good


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 24 2011, 01:59 AM~19680349
> *posting these for the big homie lowandbeyond
> 
> 
> ...


     truck is sick


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks peeps.... wish i had a better phone to post more pics.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Alil more on the jeep


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this looks better than my crummy ass phone.. nice primer..err paint..lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 18 2011, 09:29 PM~19906858
> *Alil more on the jeep
> 
> 
> ...



Sick brother...  The ford is sick as fuck too dowg....... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Bad shit, great stuff up in hear..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Jeep is kick ass bro!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> posting these for the big homie lowandbeyond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. 
Jimbo, i had some steps from a bigfoot, but get in the way when u park under it. Lol.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hahaha i feel u dawg :biggrin: Dat sumbitch is COLD tho.... :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks real good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Been messin wit this marinate painted 67 also. Cut the frame at the fire wall and spliced in a 70 monte frame. That way i can use all the monte suspention. Gonna use monte interior and door panels also. Just a small custom touch.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Havent been buildin much. Messing around here and there with afew kits. Still aint finished the jeep yet. Its about done. 

Messin with this the most. Started awhile back with a 49 mercury and a 55 chevy panel. Used the front half merc rear half chevy panel. Fuked up the paint and put it away. Decided to just rat rod it out and get er done soon. 









More pics to come.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 26 2011, 01:15 PM~20186430
> *Havent been buildin much. Messing around here and there with afew kits. Still aint finished the jeep yet. Its about done.
> 
> Messin with this the most.  Started awhile back with a 49 mercury and a 55 chevy panel. Used the front half merc rear half chevy panel.  Fuked up the paint and put it away. Decided to just rat rod it out and get er done soon.
> ...


LOOKS GREAT BROTHER! GLAD TO SEE YOU AROUND HERE.... WE NEED MORE OF THE OG'S BACK....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2011, 12:16 PM~20210652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2011, 03:16 PM~20210652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good brother!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres where i was at on the jeep when i put er away. Seats picked out. Motor picked out. Chassie basically done. 
Still undecided on the running boards or not. Kids finally in bed, i got alittle time to wrok tonite. 








Some gas tank sub boxes for the back i need to paint and finish up. 








06 stang engine and ele fan.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin awesome travis.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yet another lost project. It caught my eye tonite for the little time i can build for. Lay some primer b4 bed hopefully.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea bro.... Puttin in some serious work in here!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2011, 09:40 PM~20224155
> *Yet another lost project. It caught my eye tonite for the little time i can build for. Lay some primer b4 bed hopefully.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I got a older 59 ht kit. Gonna rob them parts fOr this elco. Give it alittle more detail than the promo style bullshit. 








Frame looks to even fit with alittle trimming. Cut the interior down alittle and chop out the molded on inner wheel wells on the elco. Hope its as simple as it seems. Might be eazier to make a elco outta the ht. Lmao.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2011, 10:17 PM~20213964
> *Heres where i was at on the jeep when i put er away.  Seats picked out. Motor picked out. Chassie basically done.
> Still undecided on the running boards or not.  Kids finally in bed,  i got alittle time to wrok tonite.
> 
> ...


THIS JEEP IS PRETTY SWEET. LIKE THE FENDERS YOU PUT ON IT! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 11:27 PM~20224990
> *THIS JEEP IS PRETTY SWEET. LIKE THE FENDERS YOU PUT ON IT! :cheesy:
> *


Not sure what they was from? Im thinking a 30's style ford truck?? I just needed bigger flairs and those seemed to fit pretty good. I need more red primer to go any further on the jeep.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Still diggin up parts outta the vault for this 59.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice skirts fukka :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 24 2011, 04:59 AM~19680349
> *posting these for the big homie lowandbeyond
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That Ford is bitchin.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 2 2011, 09:40 PM~20245439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. :cheesy: Im pretty proud of that monster. Still needs alittle work.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2011, 08:39 PM~20245424
> *Still diggin up parts outta the vault for this 59.
> 
> 
> ...






WEeeeeeeak..... :uh: 













Jk fool how you been? Lemme send u sum real skirts for that 9..... And that 58... :0 






Naw for real this time... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Holy shit. Whos that? Jimbo?? Lol. How ya been homie. 

Whenever bro. Im a slow builder with a million projects. No rush.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell that is a set of yours Jimbo..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 24 2011, 03:59 AM~19680349
> *posting these for the big homie lowandbeyond
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2011, 09:00 PM~20245576
> *Holy shit.  Whos that? Jimbo??  Lol.  How ya been homie.
> 
> Whenever bro. Im a slow builder with a million projects. No rush.
> *




Hahaha sounds like me :biggrin: Shit, more like, Holy shit,LowandBeyond?? Lol 

Man Ima Chevy man since birth, pops had nuthin but Chevys my whole life. i grew to hate Fords and all that.... :uh: 

But dammit man the orange and black Ford is CRUSHIN shit fool!!! I love it!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 2 2011, 10:05 PM~20245615
> *hell that is a set of yours Jimbo..lol.. :biggrin:
> *


Lol. He couldnt tell cause the nasty elco was taken away from the nice skirt.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 2 2011, 09:05 PM~20245615
> *hell that is a set of yours Jimbo..lol.. :biggrin:
> *



:0 Not mine, my brother Sr Woodgrain's!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2011, 09:07 PM~20245640
> *Lol.  He couldnt tell cause the nasty elco was taken away from the nice skirt.
> *



Im kinda faded too... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone on the props on the dually. :happysad: i usually dont show my builds, but i kinda wanna see that on a show table. It'll deffently stand out. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

alot of nice work in here that truck is bad assssss :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 2 2011, 10:10 PM~20245659
> *Im kinda faded too... :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2011, 09:14 PM~20245679
> *:werd:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :420: :420: :werd:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 2 2011, 10:08 PM~20245647
> *:0 Not mine, my brother Sr Woodgrain's!! :biggrin:
> *


Nope..haven't got anything from woodgrain..u sent me 59s and these which I casted up after ya went Mia..lol.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Well fuck. 4 am. Just spent the better part of a hour n half tapen patterns on a 65 lincoln. It was already painted orange. Get it all taped just for my paint to wrinkle and react to each other. Damnit. Thought it was all duplicolor. Guess not. :angry: :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 4 2011, 02:16 AM~20253233
> *Well fuck. 4 am. Just spent the better part of a hour n half tapen patterns on a 65 lincoln. It was already painted orange. Get it all taped just for my paint to wrinkle and react to each other. Damnit. Thought it was all duplicolor. Guess not.  :angry:  :uh:
> *


i got a 65 linc painted like 3 yrs ago ..but hood not painted ....and cant remember what color lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 4 2011, 01:22 AM~20253242
> *i got a 65 linc painted like 3 yrs ago ..but hood not painted ....and cant remember what color lol
> *


Yea. That shit sucks. I got a few like that. Cant member how i painted it to match it up. 


Grrr.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 4 2011, 03:47 AM~20253275
> *Yea. That shit sucks. I got a few like that.  Cant member how i painted it to match it up.
> Grrr.....
> 
> ...


that Linc is wild ! I like that look !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 4 2011, 07:06 AM~20253833
> *that Linc is wild ! I like that look !
> *


Yea, i was liken it too. I just posted a pix b4 i throw it in the toilet. I mean the purple pond. The silver wrinkled. I thought they was same brands, but guess not.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Well shit. Sprayed my jeep before bed. Got up hopen it be ready to assemble tonite. Damn paints got hazey spots in it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NIce work in here bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn just break off some badass shit bro. Looks awesome in here travis.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2010, 05:40 PM~16409036
> *Heres one of many of james's lost projects.  :biggrin:  Hope i can finish it and its not one of my lost projects.  Gonna pro street it i think.  Prostreet roadster would be scary as fuk. Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Travis, what happened with this one bro??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

The the jeep paint fixed. Just hit it again in good humitdy with purple candy to cover the haze marks.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Small shit left to do.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Yet another bad ass build that comes out of this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks nate. Gotta paint the spare mount, sub boxs, winch and side steps. Cut the roll bar down (or just leave the top off) aint desided. Carpet on floor and headliner made it too tall. 
I got 1 rear seat done but ran outta brown seat belt material for the other.  pretty much it. Add front lights and them rear spot lites. Hopefully my mudders be here next few days for my spare. Needs exhaust too.


----------



## EastSideMuscle (Apr 5, 2011)

That Jeep looks amazing, my dude. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That just a revell 1977 cj7 renegade kit. With afew mods. Monter truck suspention. Extended fenders from a 34 ford or sumthing. 07ish mustang engine. Besides the raceing seats and ele fans, its outta the box.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 12:00 AM~20271392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pineapple! I got my percussion on standby........ :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^ lol. I found that one while demo'n a house. Kinda scare ya when peeling the floor up and see that shit.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 01:27 AM~20271472
> *That just a revell 1977 cj7 renegade kit.  With afew mods. Monter truck suspention. Extended fenders from a 34 ford or sumthing. 07ish mustang engine. Besides the raceing seats and ele fans, its outta the box.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 11:39 AM~20273748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 08:39 PM~20273748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Roll bar cut and top fits.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

It looks much more gooder with the roof IMO. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea. I deff wanted to keep the roof on. Still keepin no doors. 
Thanks bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Next build. Gonna try my hand at it anyways. I mean how hard is it to fuk up a build? I do it all the time. Lol. 










Just a start.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 6 2011, 01:06 AM~20271592
> *nice pineapple! I got my percussion on standby........ :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, finding one would be a bit unnerving. mine used to be the shifter in my 65 wagon


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 03:29 PM~20274729
> *Roll bar cut and top fits.
> 
> 
> ...



Homie that is a heck of a build ! Looks REAL good !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 03:29 PM~20274729
> *Roll bar cut and top fits.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this is sweet Trav. Hell with that much clearance, u could prob drive over a shed and never scrape! :cheesy: lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here ya go Travis... hope this helps you out some....
Sorry it took me til tonite to get these up for you....
These were all done with testors paints...
The wagon was sprayed with flat white and then had at it with some flat red, yellow, rust , and a little flat black... and did a wash with some thinned rust colored paint...
same with the Bel Air...
The 40 Ford was done with primer and then hit up with the same colors and some blue is in there also...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet bro. Thank ya much.  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn fool be gettin high lately huh :biggrin: nice 4x4s


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

If ya need more tips, call or text me bro... Im always around and down to help out when I can...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 7 2011, 09:25 PM~20287606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deffently bro. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Start to other side. Doors comeing off. That "dent" is shitty. Just been ruffing it up with the dremal. More tomarrow if i got time. 









Under hood getting mostly gone from rust. 









Its actually hard getting them to look this shitty, but damn they are fun. Just tearing shit up and maken it ugly. Getting it to look real is gonna be the hard part. :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good so far Travis.... but what happened with the rear quarter??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 10:47 PM~20288453
> *Looks good so far Travis.... but what happened with the rear quarter??
> *


Started out to be a garage junker. One side was gonna be the bad side and other side be the started restrotation. But changed my mind. Gonna be a junker that already got used of all good parts and is now rotting away. :biggrin:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just found this site and found your topic.... I got got one word for you homie.... DAMN!!! :wow: 

I used to build when I was younger and just getting back into it. My son has joined and we are impressed and intimidated at the same time. We went back and read your entire thread just to see your older builds. 

I love working on the car body more than anything and our feet drag when its time for the engine or the interior. Looking at so many pics here we'v been motivated to finish a complete model in detail instead of just having the interior flat black all te time.

When we grow up we wanna be just like you.

Keep em coming bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

O school flava.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I tried this but looked stupid.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

damn u do some crazy shit to those beat up builds!! nice work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 9 2011, 01:23 PM~20297810
> *O school flava.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: gotta love that Ol School style !

Keep us posted bro !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the chassie mocked up. Notched and made lowering blocks for the rear. 








Got engine all done also.  
Bodys in primer. Almost smooth.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good travis i like the diamond window


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats dope man.... Im diggin tha diamond in the back....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work Travis!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got my spare bogger. Just gotta mount er up.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2011, 01:50 PM~20311626
> *Got my spare bogger. Just gotta mount er up.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2011, 03:36 AM~20308970
> *Got the chassie mocked up. Notched and made lowering blocks for the rear.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, see, now THAT'S just SICK right there!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2011, 03:50 PM~20311626
> *Got my spare bogger. Just gotta mount er up.
> 
> 
> ...


Build a Safari rack and mount it on the roof with some extra Hella lights. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 11 2011, 11:29 PM~20316973
> *Build a Safari rack and mount it on the roof with some extra Hella lights. :biggrin:
> *


I thought about that, but its already tall as hell. Lol. Looked better on the back. A rack and more lights are a maybe tho.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Engine. 








Bored the other nite and opened the ashtrey.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2011, 01:48 PM~20320894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it to you to open the ashtray... Nice work bro....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 03:18 PM~20321558
> *Leave it to you to open the ashtray... Nice work bro....
> *


Im gonna roll some 1/24 scale joints to put in there. :uh: lol.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2011, 03:27 PM~20321616
> *Im gonna roll some 1/24 scale joints to put in there.  :uh:  lol.
> *


 :0 

id love to see that!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2011, 03:27 PM~20321616
> *Im gonna roll some 1/24 scale joints to put in there.  :uh:  lol.
> *


I made a 24th scale bong a few weeks ago for one of my builds...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 12 2011, 03:28 PM~20321625
> *:0
> 
> id love to see that!!!
> *











Lmmfao. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 03:30 PM~20321640
> *I made a 24th scale bong a few weeks ago for one of my builds...
> *


I seen that. Awesome.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2011, 04:37 PM~20321704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Suspention where i want. Painted and can assemble tonite. 








Just made lowering blocks for the rear.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Im a po boi. Cant afford pe grilles. :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homie it looks sick on them t-bird wires


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2011, 05:05 PM~20322316
> *homie it looks sick on them t-bird wires
> *


Just tryin to build like they would in the 70s. They used what they had.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2011, 04:56 PM~20322246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


grill looks good bro!! congrats on not breaking anything!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 12 2011, 07:57 PM~20323925
> *grill looks good bro!! congrats on not breaking anything!! :0
> *


Yeah. No shit. Haha. A couple of them got heated and bent alittle. But no Breakage.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:fool2:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2011, 10:54 PM~20325944
> *:fool2:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :nono: :loco: :shhh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

this build is comin out killer bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks ronnie.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking sick bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Darren. 

This back window is a pain in my ass. Cant get rid of the lines.  

Layed alittle paint tho. 








I hate that the drive shaft hump looks so shitty, but it was post to be a quick build. Ive put way more work into than expected.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 13 2011, 12:29 AM~20326403
> *looks good homie
> *


Thanks jeremy.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin wild man. some serious mods goin into it, keep at it its lookin damn good!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks brian.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

looks sick!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks james.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: that grill is sikk travis!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks frank.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

About finish with this jeep. Just have to add the rear seats. Need more seatbelt material.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Where did you get that Warn upright winch?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 14 2011, 09:52 PM~20341959
> *Where did you get that Warn upright winch?
> *


I could be wrong, but I think it comes with the kit.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 14 2011, 08:02 PM~20342053
> *I could be wrong, but I think it comes with the kit.
> *


Yes sir. 

Want me to see if brian can cast it?? I got some other thangs i need to send to him anyways.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Alright. After reading tangos topic on interior and he makes it look so eazy. I had to try it with what little supplys i had. Its not eazy it sucks..  lol. I got felt glued to all my finger tips.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Almost outta glue to work on anything, so i got this old dime out and finally started the hindge work. Had enough glue for one to be mounted. 









Its not bad for first time at it. Need to round up more tools to help bend and cut. 










Hopefully stock up on supplys this week.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that truck is crazy bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Travis.... Looks sick man!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2011, 12:54 AM~20370366
> *Nice work Travis.... Looks sick man!
> *


agreed !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

has anybody heard from travis latlely :dunno:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> has anybody heard from travis latlely :dunno:


 Yeah bro on facebook. I dont hink hes buildin much right now. Lifes kinda in the way i think....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yea he on fb


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey mate, that jeep is INSANE!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

TTT MISS NOT SEEING YOU POST SHIT ON HERE BRO....

BRING YOUR ASS BACK AWREADY


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

LowandBeyond said:


> Almost outta glue to work on anything, so i got this old dime out and finally started the hindge work. Had enough glue for one to be mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dats gonna look tight homie keep it up!


----------

